# Conseguir la paga +52 años y jubilarse.



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.

Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.

Si pactas con la empresa que a los 52 te despida y cobres paro durante 2 años.


Esos 2 años que cobras paro tambien cotizas.

¿Seria suficiente estar desde los 52 a los 54 en el paro cotizando para a los 67 cobrar una pension contributiva?


Por cierto que hace poco me dijeron que mientras cobras la paga +52 años cotizas como si estuvieses trabajando a jornada completa y ganando 1200 euros.


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

Tú habla Omar premo meo arrigla pipeles e paguitas, amego.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Tú habla Omar premo meo arrigla pipeles e paguitas, amego.




¿Cobra comisioni o ase grate?


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

Está lleno de gente malviviendo en esa situación que perdió su empleo en la crisis de 2008.


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> ¿Cobra comisioni o ase grate?



Yo cree cubra, amego.


----------



## orbeo (30 Abr 2022)

Al paro te vas a los 50. Dos años en el paro y solicitas la paga a los 52.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Al paro te vas a los 50. Dos años en el paro y solicitas la paga a los 52.




Y como cobras paga +52(=cotizar) ya estaria verdad.

De los 52 a los 67 simplemente tienes que cotizar 2 años para luego a los 67 pension contributiva, sin importar que esa cotizacion sea trabajando o cobrando paga +52.


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Tú habla Omar premo meo arrigla pipeles e paguitas, amego.



Eso te lo hacen gratis en la Ong del pueblo presentando el carnet de Podemos.


----------



## orbeo (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Y como cobras paga +52(=cotizar) ya estaria verdad.
> 
> De los 52 a los 67 simplemente tienes que cotizar 2 años para luego a los 67 pension contributiva, sin importar que esa cotizacion sea trabajando o cobrando paga +52.



Bueno eso en concreto no lo sé. Lo importante es tener ahorros para cumplimentar con dividendos o similar y solo tener la vivienda habitual.

Si te meten rentas presuntas te joden el invento.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Y como cobras paga +52(=cotizar) ya estaria verdad.
> 
> De los 52 a los 67 simplemente tienes que cotizar 2 años para luego a los 67 pension contributiva, sin importar que esa cotizacion sea trabajando o cobrando paga +52.



Y de postre hipoteca inversa , otros mil y pico pavos al mes, y que se jodan los herederos

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## toniguada (30 Abr 2022)

El hilo de los remeros.


----------



## Guepardo (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú llamada pagas se llama subsidio y como indica la palabra es un SUICIDIO de 400€ 

Es mejor no remar IMV + Paga autonómica + bonos SS es mucho más dinero y ventajas y sin doblar el lomo


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y de postre hipoteca inversa , otros mil y pico pavos al mes, y que se jodan los herederos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Realmente parece que se pueda vivir sin remar, y lo que es mejor: tomando el sol en la cubierta de la galera.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Realmente parece que se pueda vivir sin remar, y lo que es mejor: tomando el sol en la cubierta de la galera.



Yo la hipoteca inversa la voy a pillar con la jubilación , lo tengo clarisimo ,es mi plan de pensiones. 
Para que se lo queden lo sobrinos , me lo gasto en vino.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Yo de tener que aguantar durante quince años con 463 euros al mes me la corto... Asi de claro.


----------



## HaCHa (30 Abr 2022)

452,91€ al mes a cambio de que no rompas nada durante los 20 años que te quedan de vida.
Hacemos buen negocio contigo.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y de postre hipoteca inversa , otros mil y pico pavos al mes, y que se jodan los herederos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




el din en el post 10


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Yo de tener que aguantar durante quince años con 463 euros al mes me la corto... Asi de claro.



Yo podría, me haría amo de casa, pero me aburro mucho.
Se puede vivir de la mujera joder

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Yo de tener que aguantar durante quince años con 463 euros al mes me la corto... Asi de claro.



Hombre, está claro que se trata de complementar con algo alegal (como poco).


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> 452,91€ al mes a cambio de que no rompas nada durante los 20 años que te quedan de vida.
> Hacemos buen negocio contigo.



La han subido hace poco a 465.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Eso hasta que pillen a los de la hipoteca inversa como rentas propias... Un plan perfecto... sin fisuras


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

Si, ya está todo calculado, a los 50 al paro y en dos años la paguita que la complementas con ingresos de rentas mobiliarias e inmobiliarias que no superen los 750 euros, es decir cobras más de 1000 euros...y los más importante, cotizando para la pensión pública. Y que trabaje Rita


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Y quince años con todos sus días y sus noches sin nada que hacer y sin tener ojos para gustos de ricos...

Sin fisuras el plan


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Eso hasta que pillen a los de la hipoteca inversa como rentas propias... Un plan perfecto... sin fisuras



Se negocia con el banco con una cuota fija e impuestos incluidos,.

El plan es joderme el dinero que me he gastado , al menos lo que me quede de vida
El que venga detrás que arreee

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeprisas (30 Abr 2022)

Parecéis inmigrantes experimentados


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Parecéis inmigrantes experimentados



Muchos años en burbuja 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Da muy poca seguridad saber de la existencia de silenciosos ociosos sin apenas más rentas que para subsistencia y con todo el tiempo del mundo para envidiar y para odiar. Mucha... Tanta como para no querer que nadie vulnerable o no se acerque ni con un palo a ese entorno

A mi me gusta disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida pero una rutina saludable que te mantiene ocupado y da valor a lo que se hace creo que no es algo malo.

Es bueno que se sepa que para demasiada gente pesa mucho más la mala leche que adquirieron a lo largo de la vida que cualquier otra cosa. Sólo tienen cabeza para eso. La prueba del algodón es que el resto de tareas les supera y no se pueden hacer cargo. Es que sencillamete son incapaces de gobernarse a si mismo en entornos donde los demás resuelven su vida sin problemas. No se trata de una opción elegida libremente. Es obligado por las circunstancias


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Da muy poca seguridad saber de la existencia de silenciosos ociosos sin apenas más rentas que para subsistencia y con todo el tiempo del mundo para envidiar y para odiar. Mucha... Tanta como para no querer que nadie vulnerable o no se acerque ni con un palo a ese entorno
> 
> A mi me gusta disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida pero una rutina saludable que te mantiene ocupado y da valor a lo que se hace creo que no es algo malo



Una rutina saludable?
En que curras?
Eres probador de productos gourmet?
Yo termino todos los días hasta los Santos cojones, 30 años llevo saludable

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

Vicent74 aprueba este hilo


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Una rutina saludable?
> En que curras?
> Eres probador de productos gourmet?
> Yo termino todos los días hasta los Santos cojones, 30 años llevo saludable
> ...



Hasta los cojones de gente deambulando y de ojeadores de los bienes y faenas ajenas. Es duro currar y tener obligaciones pero te aseguro que no es ni de lejos el peor de todos los escenarios posibles.

Es que así se vende a la gente que la única opción de futuro es sobrevivir para que te pongan los dientes largos. Ese y no otro es el horizonte de futuro que espera con esos dineros. Y no se elige por gusto. Se hace por no tener más remedio


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de gente deambulando y de ojeadores de los bienes y faenas ajenas. Es duro currar y tener obligaciones pero te aseguro que no es ni de lejos el peor de todos los escenarios posibles



Pero no es más saludable que levantarse y acostarse cuando te salga de los cojones, sin tener que aguantar a gilipollas y charos por dinero.






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

Para triunfar hay que conseguir que la curva de riqueza entre en negativo antes del momento L.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pero no es más saludable que levantarse y acostarse cuando te salga de los cojones, sin tener que aguantar a gilipollas y charos por dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con medios es la auténtica felicidad sin enfermedades ni limitaciones. Y poderlo disfrutar con tu gente.

Pero una cosa es que exista una solución para cuando no se puede más y otra completamente distinta es que sea un sueño húmedo. Es lo que queda ni no hay otra y ya porque como esta la vida (y eso que en este país no es el peor lugar para eso) con esos dineros se malvive.

Pd. hoy me ha conmovido un señor mayor con mucha ilusión preguntando por la orquidea de tres euros en el lidl. Era su fiesta mayor, su ilusión para su madre. Pero no siempre la historia es gratificante


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Y quince años con todos sus días y sus noches sin nada que hacer y sin tener ojos para gustos de ricos...
> 
> Sin fisuras el plan



Sin nada que hacer dice...jajajajaja...


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Sin nada que hacer dice...jajajajaja...



Legal y leal digo...Que del resto es lo que mejor maña se da uno con los años... Y además marca la diferencia con la juventud. Eres viejo porque haces cosas de viejos... Cosas que los jóvenes ven ajenas porque tienen fuerza e ilusión para permitirse no tener que recurrir a ellas.
Tu dile a uno al que se lo rifan las empresas o que tiene más curro del que puede abarcar que su horizonte de vida va a ser cobrar 463 euros al mes estar inactivo y que no le figuren otros ingresos más oficialmente y que eso es la polla y ....ya verás...ya verás...
Un quita, quita bicho lo mínimo...


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y de postre hipoteca inversa , otros mil y pico pavos al mes, y que se jodan los herederos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Mucho paga esa hipoteca inversa.


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Legal y leal digo...Que del resto es lo que mejor maña se da uno con los años... Y además marca la diferencia con la juventud. Eres viejo porque haces cosas de viejos... Cosas que los jóvenes ven ajenas porque tienen fuerza e ilusión para permitirse no tener que recurrir a ellas.
> Tu dile a uno al que se lo rifan las empresas o que tiene más curro del que puede abarcar que su horizonte de vida va a ser cobrar 463 euros al mes y que eso es la polla y ....ya verás...ya verás...



Pero quién dice 463?     ... 463 más 750 de rentas más todo lo que tienes ahorrado en cuentas ... y todo esto cotizando!!!!

Tu trabaja hasta que te mueras...

Menudo pardillo.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pero no es más saludable que levantarse y acostarse cuando te salga de los cojones, sin tener que aguantar a gilipollas y charos por dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y comiendo a tu hora. 

Y tomandote tu cafe tranquilamente sin mirar al reloj por tener que vestirte e ir al remo.

Y despues del cafe tu siestecita sin preocupaciones.


----------



## Gonorrea (30 Abr 2022)

Yo conozco uno que perdio el empleo con la crisis anterior, allá por 2011 y no le va mal. Su mujer trabaja en sanidad publica y el pinta algún piso de vez en cuando que cobra en B. No tienen hijos, la hipoteca pagada y heredaron lo tipico de sus padres y suegros

El tio dedica su tiempo a las tareas propias de la casa, hacer deporte a diario y pasear con la mujer.

Con 60 tacos está hecho un toro y se le ve un tio completamente feliz. 

Se rie de todos nosotros.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero quién dice 463?     ... 463 más 750 de rentas más todo lo que tienes ahorrado en cuentas ... y todo esto cotizando!!!!
> 
> Tu trabaja hasta que te mueras...
> 
> Mundo pardillo.



Mucho supones tu sin conocer a nadie y mucho supones también de creer que el resto es tonto. Fijo que existen acaparadores de ayuda y con rentas pero estan bajo la lupa, y si ostentan de eso lo tienen que hacer en círculos afines y limitados. Mucho supones... demasiado..
El mundo es un lugar muy grande... que te viene grande


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Yo conozco uno que perdio el empleo con la crisis anterior, allá por 2011 y no le va mal. Su mujer trabaja en sanidad publica y el pinta algún piso de vez en cuando que cobra en B. No tienen hijos, la hipoteca pagada y heredaron lo tipico de sus padres y suegros
> 
> El tio dedica su tiempo a las tareas propias de la casa, hacer deporte a diario y pasear con la mujer.
> 
> ...



Ese tipo es una persona útil que se siente útil. Tiene ventajas e inconvenientes. Fijo que no va por la vida vendiendo que su historia es la polla. Es sencillamente una persona feliz


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Y comiendo a tu hora.
> 
> Y tomandote tu cafe tranquilamente sin mirar al reloj por tener que vestirte e ir al remo.
> 
> Y despues del cafe tu siestecita sin preocupaciones.



Después del confinamiento se veía a algunos con unos pelos y pintas que daban mucho miedo. A mi me cambió la visión que tenía de algunas cosas. Ahora tengo la seguridad de que el que fuerza mucho el tema buscando paguiterismo lo haces desde la incapacidad de llegar a más. No se lo deseo a nadie y es bueno tener claro que en caso de necesidad la posibilidad existe. Pero no es la polla si se hace pillado, con trampa y sin poder domir tranquilo al no saber como solucionar si te aparece una puta caries...


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Mucho supones tu sin conocer a nadie y mucho supones también de creer que el resto es tonto. Fijo que existen acaparadores de ayuda y con rentas pero estan bajo la lupa, y si ostentan de eso lo tienen que hacer en círculos afines y limitados. Mucho supones... demasiado..
> El mundo es un lugar muy grande... que te viene grande



Joputas son los funcionarios que con una mano te lo dan y con otra te lo quitan más un 20% de recargo









El SEPE alerta de los recargos por cobrar indebidamente un mes de paro


Se puede sancionar con un 20% de recargo si no se devuelve en tiempo y forma




www.diariosur.es













La Seguridad Social reclama 80 millones de pagos indebidos a 54.000 pensionistas


La campaña de control del fraude en el cobro de prestaciones destapa ingresos excesivos en las nóminas de los perceptores de complementos




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Después del confinamiento se veía a algunos con unos pelos y pintas que daban mucho miedo. A mi me cambió la visión que tenía de algunas cosas. Ahora tengo la seguridad de que el que fuerza mucho el tema buscando paguiterismo lo haces desde la incapacidad de llegar a más. No se lo deseo a nadie y es bueno tener claro que en caso de necesidad la posibilidad existe. Pero no es la polla si se hace pillado, con trampa y sin poder domir tranquilo al no saber como solucionar si te aparece una puta caries...




Lo suyo seria tener una minima herencia para complementar los 465 euros.


Tambien decir que ya se que no es lo ideal una paga de 465 euros, pero que la alternativa( EL REMO) es mucho peor.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

Las revisiones periódicas que realiza el Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal (SEPE) de las prestaciones y ayudas que se reconocen en las oficinas de empleo tienen como objetivo comprobar que se han cumplido todos los requisitos, tanto en el momento inicial de la aprobación, como durante todo el tiempo en que se cobra la ayuda. Es en ese proceso cuando puede detectar cobros indebidos, un dinero que no corresponde inicialmente y que el SEPE puede sancionar con un 20% de recargo si no se devuelve en tiempo y forma.
Ese cobro indebido se produce cuando en el momento de reconocer la prestación o subsidio por desempleo no se cumplían todos los requisitos y, sin embargo, el SEPE aprobó incorrectamente esa ayuda. También, cuando se incumplen las obligaciones de informar al SEPE de cambios en la situación económica y familiar que afectan al cumplimiento de requisitos para seguir cobrando el paro.* Por ejemplo, no comunicar al SEPE que se ha empezado a trabajar*, o que uno de los miembros de la unidad familiar tiene ingresos que hacen que se supere el tope de rentas, o cualquier otro cambio relevante. Y una de las más comunes en los últimos meses ha sido cuando el SEPE, por no disponer de toda la información, ha abonado indebidamente una prestación a la que el trabajador no tiene derecho. Esto es algo relativamente frecuente en el caso de las prestaciones por ERTE, cuando el trabajador vuelve a trabajar a su empresa total o parcialmente y, sin embargo, esa información no se gestiona a tiempo por parte del SEPE y se le paga una prestación que no le corresponde, pero que tendrá que devolver.
El desempleado que cobra una prestación recibirá en su domicilio una carta certificada del SEPE indicando la percepción indebida de prestaciones. En la comunicación, se concede un primer plazo para presentar alegaciones de 10 días hábiles (no cuentan sábados, domingos ni festivos) desde que se recibe la notificación. El escrito de alegaciones se presenta ante la Dirección Provincial del Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal, pero se puede entregar en la propia oficina de Empleo.
A continuación y una vez que el SEPE ha recibido el escrito de alegaciones (o ha pasado el plazo sin que el trabajador haya alegado) se comunica al trabajador la resolución sobre percepción indebida de prestaciones por desempleo.
Consecuencias
Una vez recibida la notificación, el trabajador dispone de un plazo de 30 días hábiles (no cuentan sábados, domingos ni festivos) para realizar alguna de las siguientes actuaciones:
-Si no está conforme con los motivos por los cuales le solicitan la devolución del dinero recibido, el periodo o la cantidad reclamada, puede presentar una reclamación administrativa previa contra la resolución del cobro indebido.
-Si decide devolver directamente al SEPE la cantidad que se cobró indebidamente podrá hacerlo a través del ingreso en cuenta bancaria que figura en la comunicación.
-Si va a devolver el dinero, pero no puede hacerlo todo de una sola vez, puede pedir el fraccionamiento del pago del cobro indebido.
-Si no se devuelve el dinero ni se solicita el fraccionamiento y posteriormente al trabajador se le concede una prestación por desempleo, se producirá la compensación, es decir, de la nueva prestación se restará el importe a devolver por cobro indebido anterior.
-Si transcurren 30 días desde la notificación de la resolución y el trabajador no ha devuelto la cantidad ni ha solicitado el pago fraccionado, el SEPE emite una certificación de descubierto y pasará a reclamar la cantidad por la vía de apremio.
-Si transcurren 30 días desde la notificación sin que haya devuelto el cobro indebido, (siempre que no se haya iniciado la compensación por ser nuevamente beneficiario o beneficiaria de prestaciones o no haya solicitado el aplazamiento o fraccionamiento), se emitirá la correspondiente certificación de descubierto por la que se inicia la vía de apremio. Este procedimiento tiene un recargo del 20 % sobre el importe del cobro indebido.
Si el reintegro, la compensación o la solicitud de fraccionamiento o aplazamiento se realizasen después del plazo voluntario, la cantidad adeudada conllevará recargo.
*TEMAS*
SEPE, Pensiones, Paro
TENDENCIAS
*LO + LEÍDO*

Diario Sur
Trabajo
Top 50

*1Aviso del SEPE: Todos los subsidios que se pueden pedir en 2022 tras agotar el paro*
*2Málaga suma 33.000 ocupados en un año, pero sigue con un 20% de desempleo*
*3Las empresas ya no pueden firmar contratos por obra y servicio con sus trabajadores*
*4El SEPE avisa que a partir de mayo dejará de adelantar el cobro de la prestación a parados ...*
*5SEPE: Estas son las condiciones para no *





















*empezado a trabajar dice*


----------



## RatRace (30 Abr 2022)

El problema es ese, haber cotizado 15 años, yo es que NI DE COÑA voy a remar 15 años, 10 como mucho e intentaré que sea una cifra más cercana a los 5 años. El problema es que no se yo que paguitas realistas hay hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación y llegar a esa pensión no contributiva. El IMV parece que a la mayoría no se lo dan.
A mí con una paguita de 400€ me iría bien, no necesitaré más dentro de unos años cuando haya ahorrado pasta, complementando con lo invertido en la bolsa me dará para vivir sin problemas, asumiendo 10000€ anuales de gasto de media, al menos en los próximos años y luego ya con la inflación irá aumentando.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Joputas son los funcionarios que con una mano te lo dan y con otra te lo quitan más un 20% de recargo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta un poco malvada.

¿Cuántos cobros indebidos de imv van a prescribir?

Tengo la sensación de que hay un lío monumental.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Joputas son los funcionarios que con una mano te lo dan y con otra te lo quitan más un 20% de recargo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente me parece que es necesaria una cultura laboral y financiera. Porque las soluciones existen, se pueden mejorar y no necesariamente tienen que ser extremistas. 
La mayoría encuentra su camino después de dar muchas vueltas. Pero no estaría mal que a los crios se les explicara en la escuela estos temas. El prolema es que hay mucha política detrás que no trata de ideales sino de intereses y se ve sucio


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Pregunta un poco malvada.
> 
> ¿Cuántos cobros indebidos de imv van a prescribir?
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que hay un lío monumental.



El plazo de prescripción son 4 años.


----------



## Gonorrea (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Ese tipo es una persona útil que se siente útil. Tiene ventajas e inconvenientes. Fijo que no va por la vida vendiendo que su historia es la polla. Es sencillamente una persona feliz



Si. Al final digamos que cambio el rol con su mujer. Ella trabaja fuera y el se encarga de toda la logistica casera y con el tiempo que le sobra tiene rutinas sanas.

Luego tambien es importante que no son personas que necesiten gastar para ser felices y con el sueldo de la mujer, su subsidio , los ahorrillos que tienen y las herencias de los padres no tienen problemas de dinero para llegar a fin de mes o hacer frente a un imprevisto.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> El problema es ese, haber cotizado 15 años, yo es que NI DE COÑA voy a remar 15 años, 10 como mucho e intentaré que sea una cifra más cercana a los 5 años. El problema es que no se yo que paguitas realistas hay hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación y llegar a esa pensión no contributiva. El IMV parece que a la mayoría no se lo dan.
> A mí con una paguita de 400€ me iría bien, no necesitaré más dentro de unos años cuando haya ahorrado pasta, complementando con lo invertido en la bolsa me dará para vivir sin problemas, asumiendo 10000€ anuales de gasto de media, al menos en los próximos años y luego ya con la inflación irá aumentando.





Desde hace unos años un año trabajado a media jornada cuenta como un año cotizado.

Lo que no se es si por ejemplo trabajas 10 horas a la semana si cuenta como año cotizado tambien.

La clave seria trabajar por ejemplo media jornada 15 años al menos.


----------



## f700b (30 Abr 2022)

Lo suyo es aguantar hasta los 55 o así e ir encadenando bajas típico depresión


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El plazo de prescripción son 4 años.



Eso lo se, pero tambien tengo la sospecha de que se ha pagado indebidamente un montón.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Pregunta un poco malvada.
> 
> ¿Cuántos cobros indebidos de imv van a prescribir?
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que hay un lío monumental.



A dia de hoy se pueden hacer muy pocas cosas sin una cuenta corriente en el banco. Es complicado vivir sin ellas. Y a esas cuentas hacienda y el estado puede girar embargos. 
Es un tema de voluntad. Como lo ha sido también toda la vida de dios el controlar los ertes. ¿cuantos paros crees que se van a tener que ir a tomar por culo cuando se encuentre todo el fraude? Igual muchos han hecho cuentas del tema como trabajadores y en una de esas resulta que al no poderles embargar mucho se les da por consumido el derecho que creen tener...
El control.... puede ser... puede no ser....


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Personalmente me parece que es necesaria una cultura laboral y financiera. Porque las soluciones existen, se pueden mejorar y no necesariamente tienen que ser extremistas.
> La mayoría encuentra su camino después de dar muchas vueltas. Pero no estaría mal que a los crios se les explicara en la escuela estos temas. El prolema es que hay mucha política detrás que no trata de ideales sino de intereses y se ve sucio



Hay cantidad de gente que se queja de que se les reclamen las paguitas con el argumento _'si no me tocaba pa qué me lo dan' _

Lo de las obligaciones formales de acreditar periódicamente (durante el primer trimestre de cada año) la situación de necesidad, el tener que informar cambios en la situación personal que conlleven la suspensión o extinción del subsidio, el haberlo obtenido sin cumplir los requisitos (revisiones de oficio) eso sí que no.

Si se lo han dado es por qué les tocaba y es un derecho inalienable e irrevocable. Y punto.


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Eso lo se, pero tambien tengo la sospecha de que se ha pagado indebidamente un montón.



Los perceptores del IMV están obligados a hacer la declaración de la renta todos los años (ver lo de las obligaciones formales que digo en el otro post) si quieren mantener el subsidio. Si de la declaración se infiere que no cumplían los requisitos (revisión de oficio) pues...


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Si. Al final digamos que cambio el rol con su mujer. Ella trabaja fuera y el se encarga de toda la logistica casera y con el tiempo que le sobra tiene rutinas sanas.
> 
> Luego tambien es importante que no son personas que necesiten gastar para ser felices y con el sueldo de la mujer, su subsidio , los ahorrillos que tienen y las herencias de los padres no tienen problemas de dinero para llegar a fin de mes o hacer frente a un imprevisto.



Es que en teoría no tendría que ir mal...Este caso se ha solucionado bien pero en la vida no todo son buenas intenciones y parejas que parecían perfectas duran lo que dura el gastarse los regalado con ocasión de la boda. Es complicado explicar como suceden los problemas cuando suceden porque no te lo puedes creer
Ojalá a todos la vida les fuera bien ... Pero a los primeros que les pasan cosas que los mortales normales no entendemos es a los más ricos y bien situados, a los que la vida no les tendría que ir mal


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Lo suyo es aguantar asta los 55 o así e ir encadenando bajas típico depresión



La h no ha aguantado.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> A dia de hoy se pueden hacer muy pocas cosas sin una cuenta corriente en el banco. Es complicado vivir sin ellas. Y a esas cuentas hacienda y el estado puede girar embargos.
> Es un tema de voluntad. Como lo ha sido también toda la vida de dios el controlar los ertes. ¿cuantos paros crees que se van a tener que ir a tomar por culo cuando se encuentre todo el fraude? Igual muchos han hecho cuentas del tema como trabajadores y en una de esas resulta que al no poderles embargar mucho se les da por consumido el derecho que creen tener...
> El control.... puede ser... puede no ser....



Son muchos los que se escapan vivos.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Son muchos los que se escapan vivos.



Vivir con el miedo en el cuerpo no es vivir. Te invalida para muchas cosas. No es algo deseable... Te constriñe, te frustra...
Es más... Para generar, producir, progresar lo que hace falta es alegía, despreocupación, ilusión... Que la gente vea que puede conseguir una ventaja que le conviene y una esperanza de tirar adelante, la salida... Si el sacrificio vale la pena se mueven montañas. Vale que la necesidad es la madre de la ciencia pero sin el motor de la ilusión no se llega muy lejos
Eso es el ser humano y es lo que vale la pena


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...





A los 67 años te puedes jubilar aunque no hayas cotizado nada aunque obviamente te van a dar una castaña, 14 mensualidades de unos 490 euros.

Saludos.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A los 67 años te puedes jubilar aunque no hayas cotizado nada aunque obviamente te van a dar una castaña, 14 mensualidades de unos 490 euros.
> 
> Saludos.




Seria una no contributiva.

Lo bueno de la contributiva es que te sumarian complementos hasta llegar a los 700 euros.

Y ya la cosa cambia.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Los perceptores del IMV están obligados a hacer la declaración de la renta todos los años (ver lo de las obligaciones formales que digo en el otro post) si quieren mantener el subsidio. Si de la declaración se infiere que no cumplían los requisitos (revisión de oficio) pues...



Te podría hablar de alguien que cobrando el Imv pasó a percibir pensión de jubilación meses después. Se le siguió pagando el imv, pese a que se comunicó por escrito lo que no había que comunicar. A pesar de ello le siguieron pagando. Debe un año y todavía nadie le ha reclamado nada.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Vivir con el miedo en el cuerpo no es vivir. Te invalida para muchas cosas. No es algo deseable... Te constriñe, te frustra...
> Es más... Para generar, producir, progresar lo que hace falta es alegía, despreocupación, ilusión... Que la gente vea que puede conseguir una ventaja que le conviene y una esperanza de tirar adelante, la salida... Si el sacrificio vale la pena se mueven montañas. Vale que la necesidad es la madre de la ciencia pero sin el motor de la ilusión no se llega muy lejos
> Eso es el ser humano y es lo que vale la pena



Para ti es así pero se de muchos a los que se la suda.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Seria una no contributiva.
> 
> Lo bueno de la contributiva es que te sumarian complementos hasta llegar a los 700 euros.
> 
> Y ya la cosa cambia.




Si, pero como tengas lagunas durante el desempleo donde el SEPE no haga la cotización (que es lo más fácil que ocurra durante el periodo de 52 a 55 años y después si de vez en cuando se trabaja) y por tanto se haga la base mínima para esos casos durante el tiempo de transición, ya te advierto que el palo es descomunal y al final te encuentras practicamente con lo mismo que una no contributiva.

Antes no porque el sistema era diferente pero con el sistema actual lleno de trampas el susto que se van a llevar muchos va a ser morrocotudo, ya te lo adelanto.

Saludos.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Abr 2022)

¿Para que quieres dejar de remar? La mayoria esta en el bar fumando y bebiendo para no llegar a la jubilacioh wait?!


----------



## CaraCortada (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Asi es, pero no creas que solo aquí nos hemos percatado y la policia no es tonta. Si como ha dicho la Yolanda en 2025 el paro se habrá reducido al 10% no te dejarán en paz, aunque eso es manejable y si te ves obligado a aceptar una oferta de trabajo no das palo al agua y te largan antes de acabar el periodo de prueba. 

Además el SEPE va a cambiar y será una agencia estatal con otro nombre. Van a meter nada menos que 7000 efectivos en puestos llamados orientador laboral que no serán otra cosa que sabuesos en busca de escaqueados como nosotros para bajar la factura del subsidio.

Pero desde luego que es un buen plan y más si te las piras a otro país donde el euro tenga mas poder adquisitivo hasta la jubilación.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si, pero como tengas lagunas durante el desempleo donde el SEPE no haga la cotización (que es lo más fácil que ocurra durante el periodo de 52 a 55 años y después si de vez en cuando se trabaja) y por tanto se haga la base mínima para esos casos durante el tiempo de transición, ya te advierto que el palo es descomunal y al final te encuentras practicamente con lo mismo que una no contributiva.
> 
> Antes no porque el sistema era diferente pero con el sistema actual lleno de trampas el susto que se van a llevar muchos va a ser morrocotudo, ya te lo adelanto.
> 
> Saludos.





Seria cuestion de hablarlo con mas de un asesor para tenerlo todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Para ti es así pero se de muchos a los que se la suda.



Te lo digo claro: la subsistencia de muchos pende de que alguna subcontrata meta un algoritmo para controlar esto u aquello. Una subnormalidad de ese calibre puede cambiarles la vida a ellos y a sus familias y el que eso suceda depende de que cuatro a los que nadie conoce ni a la hora de comer en casa se junten y tengan que poner en marcha eso para cobrar la contrata del estado. Ni siquiera tienen que saber hacer bien su trabajo ni los estragos que van a causar. En la mayoría de los casos tiran del manual de instrucciones del software que viene con la aplicación comprada para el fin y ya. Ellos cobrarán su sueldo, se iran a gastarlo en el finde o en el mercadona y plin!

A los que más nos la suda es a los que no nos exponemos a esos accidentes. Y eso no significa que no acaben pasándonos cosas también pero no tenemos que vivir en una realidad ficticia por obligación. Porque no olvidar lo principal: en la mugre y en la prigue por gusto no se está


----------



## SCREENSHOT (30 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Asi es, pero no creas que solo aquí nos hemos percatado y la policia no es tonta. Si como ha dicho la Yolanda en 2025 el paro se habrá reducido al 10% no te dejarán en paz, aunque eso es manejable y si te ves obligado a aceptar una oferta de trabajo no das palo al agua y te largan antes de acabar el periodo de prueba.
> 
> Además el SEPE va a cambiar y será una agencia estatal con otro nombre. Van a meter nada menos que 7000 efectivos en puestos llamados orientador laboral que no serán otra cosa que sabuesos en busca de escaqueados como nosotros para bajar la factura del subsidio.
> 
> Pero desde luego que es un buen plan y más si te las piras a otro país donde el euro tenga mas poder adquisitivo hasta la jubilación.





El forero @DM o como se diga entre los 52 y los 67 se iria al sudeste asiatico


----------



## larios357 (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Da muy poca seguridad saber de la existencia de silenciosos ociosos sin apenas más rentas que para subsistencia y con todo el tiempo del mundo para envidiar y para odiar. Mucha... Tanta como para no querer que nadie vulnerable o no se acerque ni con un palo a ese entorno
> 
> A mi me gusta disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida pero una rutina saludable que te mantiene ocupado y da valor a lo que se hace creo que no es algo malo.
> 
> Es bueno que se sepa que para demasiada gente pesa mucho más la mala leche que adquirieron a lo largo de la vida que cualquier otra cosa. Sólo tienen cabeza para eso. La prueba del algodón es que el resto de tareas les supera y no se pueden hacer cargo. Es que sencillamete son incapaces de gobernarse a si mismo en entornos donde los demás resuelven su vida sin problemas. No se trata de una opción elegida libremente. Es obligado por las circunstancias



Lo que dices no tiene porqué ser así, dices que no aguantas 15 años sin salir , entiendo no salir por relacionarte y tal pero hay gente que con esa paga se apaña y se compra una litrona, total, muchos somos despreciados y no pintamos una mierda, los del entornito os podéis juntar y tal, ya ves tu los demás lo mismo nos da, nos han engañado y el remero medio está hasta los huevos, las tías pasan del 99% y en general el 90 % de los tíos, estamos en la mierda, os podéis ir los invasores y los de la agenda a tomar por culo


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Asi es, pero no creas que solo aquí nos hemos percatado y la policia no es tonta. Si como ha dicho la Yolanda en 2025 el paro se habrá reducido al 10% no te dejarán en paz, aunque eso es manejable y si te ves obligado a aceptar una oferta de trabajo no das palo al agua y te largan antes de acabar el periodo de prueba.
> 
> Además el SEPE va a cambiar y será una agencia estatal con otro nombre. Van a meter nada menos que 7000 efectivos en puestos llamados orientador laboral que no serán otra cosa que sabuesos en busca de escaqueados como nosotros para bajar la factura del subsidio.
> 
> Pero desde luego que es un buen plan y más si te las piras a otro país donde el euro tenga mas poder adquisitivo hasta la jubilación.



Y de esos cual tiene el mejor clima y la mayor seguridad en las calles?


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Te lo digo claro: la subsistencia de muchos pende de que alguna subcontrata meta un algoritmo para controlar esto u aquello. Una subnormalidad de ese calibre puede cambiarles la vida a ellos y a sus familias y el que eso suceda depende de que cuatro a los que nadie conoce ni a la hora de comer en casa se junten y tengan que poner en marcha eso para cobrar la contrata del estado. Ni siquiera tienen que saber hacer bien su trabajo ni los estragos que van a causar. En la mayoría de los casos tiran del manual de instrucciones del software que viene con la aplicación comprada para el fin y ya. Ellos cobrarán su sueldo, se iran a gastarlo en el finde o en el mercadona y plin!
> 
> A los que más nos la suda es a los que no nos exponemos a esos accidentes. Y eso no significa que no acaben pasándonos cosas también pero no tenemos que vivir en una realidad ficticia por obligación. Porque no olvidar lo principal: en la mugre y en la prigue por gusto no se está



Creeme. Conozco un poco el mundillo de los tramposos de todo pelaje. El de los que tienen pasta y el de los tiesos. Todos ellos tienen la misma moral. La suya propia.

La diferencia final es que a los tontos a veces los trincan y a los avispados casi nunca.

Todos ellos conocen sus derechos y son desmemoriados con las obligaciones.


----------



## larios357 (30 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Y de esos cual tiene el mejor clima y la mayor seguridad en las calles?



Aquí cada vez hay más incidentes, y no digo delincuencia y altercados porque es provocado por la ue satánica , es cuestión de tiempo que se convierta en usa en los 80 con las bandas o aun mejor a ver si con la guerrita y la agenda nos meten el puto reset


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Lo que dices no tiene porqué ser así, dices que no aguantas 15 años sin salir , entiendo no salir por relacionarte y tal pero hay gente que con esa paga se apaña y se compra una litrona, total, muchos somos despreciados y no pintamos una mierda, los del entornito os podéis juntar y tal, ya ves tu los demás lo mismo nos da, nos han engañado y el remero medio está hasta los huevos, las tías pasan del 99% y en general el 90 % de los tíos, estamos en la mierda, os podéis ir los invasores y los de la agenda a tomar por culo



No es serio vender que la indigencia se esta en la gloria por un tema de decencia básica: el estado te cubre muchísimas cosas y no se puede pretender que esa solución se comparta en la sociedad. Se tolera si no queda otra pero no se publicita, ostenta ni se le debe de dar vlaor

Explico una anécdota interesante: zapeando di con un programa pancho de juicios televisados (caso cerrado). Son exiliados sudamericanos que televisan juicios y se someten voluntariamente a un veredicto televisado. Pues una hija de españoles emigrados a colombia buscaba recuperar la custodía de una hija por haber sido presa en colombia, violada por mafias que le pegaron el sida y la excusa era querer irse con la cría a España que el tratamiento lo da el estado... y después de su drama personal vislumbraba una salida

Ni es serio vender que es una solución, ni es serio considerar despreciar al ciudadano, ni es serio conformarse y no ser consciente de la realidad


----------



## XRL (30 Abr 2022)

yo quiero paguita,remad vosotros


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Creeme. Conozco un poco el mundillo de los tramposos de todo pelaje. El de los que tienen pasta y el de los tiesos. Todos ellos tienen la misma moral. La suya propia.
> 
> La diferencia final es que a los tontos a veces los trincan y a los avispados casi nunca.
> 
> Todos ellos conocen sus derechos y son desmemoriados con las obligaciones.



Es demasiado tentador el desaprovechar la ventaja si se es impune. No pondría la mano en el fuego por nadie... ni por mi.
Pero el tema es que todos necesitamos conocer los límites y tener una sociedad solvente y viable, un lugar en el mundo... La seguridad, la confiabilidad es un gran valor que se debe cuidar y mimar
No se puede vender como ideal el fraude si te situa en un lugar vulnerable porque la vida te puede cambiar en cualquier momento y lo que tiene que poner en valor es lo edificante
Y fíjate lo que digo: si el pillo es creativo y aprovecha lo alegal para abrir un camino nuevo, creando algo nuevo.... también tiene su valor y su mérito, aunque su origen no sea ejemplar. Pero es algo... no es derroimiento

Un ejemplo: un emprendedor, extranjero, con una buena idea tira adelante una empresa y da trabajo a varios. No tiene papeles y se le tiene que expulsar. La burocracia es lenta y ha costado tiempo.
Pues yo creo que se tiene que inventar una solución para eso, que no premie al que incumple la ley pero que se saque partido de lo que ha sido una novedad amparada en la alegalidad. No todo esta inventado pero eso añade valor a la sociedad, aporta... y no se puede desperdiciar


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Y esos 750€ de “rentas”, de donde pueden venir? Es decir, si tienes dos propiedades ya no eres candidato a dichas rentas (y si has tenido más de 2500€ en la cuenta los seis meses anteriores)


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Es demasiado tentador el desaprovechar la ventaja si se es impune. No pondría la mano en el fuego por nadie... ni por mi.
> Pero el tema es que todos necesitamos conocer los límites y tener una sociedad solvente y viable, un lugar en el mundo...
> No se puede vender como ideal el fraude si te situa en un lugar vulnerable porque la vida te puede cambiar en cualquier momento y lo que tiene que poner en valor es lo edificante
> Y fíjate lo que digo: si el pillo es creativo y aprovecha lo alegal para abrir un camino nuevo, creando algo nuevo.... también tiene su valor y su mérito, aunque su origen no sea ejemplar. Pero es algo... no es derroimiento



En el fondo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero fíjate la de gente que sale por aquí preguntando por la fórmula para meter goles.


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Aquí cada vez hay más incidentes, y no digo delincuencia y altercados porque es provocado por la ue satánica , es cuestión de tiempo que se convierta en usa en los 80 con las bandas o aun mejor a ver si con la guerrita y la agenda nos meten el puto reset



Si vale...que eso ya lo sé y tal...pero a donde me voy con mi patrimonio?


----------



## Babyboomer (30 Abr 2022)

preguntar al comisionista Luceño como se hace eso de no tener ni 750 € al mes para poder cobrar la paguita


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Abr 2022)

te jubilas a los 67 para vivir dos años y pal hoyo


----------



## Avila256 (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...




Creo que está prestación es compatible con un trabajo de media jornada.


----------



## sivigliano (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Cotizas por el 125% del SMI por 14 pagas. Así que es algo más de 1400 euros al mes. Y los dos años se tienen en cuenta a la fecha de solicitud del subsidio. Luego a la hora de la jubilación cada mes que se cobra de subsidio es un mes cotizado.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> En el fondo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero fíjate la de gente que sale por aquí preguntando por la fórmula para meter goles.



El preguntar, el saber.. no deja de ser cultura, económica en este caso. 
Lo que se busca es la ventaja para salir adelante. Eso en si no es malo. Lo chungo es dar por sentado que toda renuncia y retroceso es voluntario y libre y que lo lícito es perseguir la ventaja ilegalmente. Al que le toca aguantarse encima no le pidas que reconozca su problema. No te lo va a contar. Asi de claro. Ya tiene suficiente con estar jodido. Lo que necesita es poder salir adelante. Pero así no se esta por gusto ni se goza


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

si ahora tienes 52, para cuando llegues a los 67 hazte a la idea de que la edad de jubilación estará en los 70 y tendrás que haber cotizado 4 años en los últimos 10.


----------



## urano (30 Abr 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> te jubilas a los 67 para vivir dos años y pal hoyo



A los 65 dice ..a los 45-50 empiezan a caer como moscas ...


----------



## delta74 (30 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> si ahora tienes 52, para cuando llegues a los 67 hazte a la idea de que la edad de jubilación estará en los 70 y tendrás que haber cotizado 4 años en los últimos 10.



el subsidio cotiza y cuenta para eso 4 años cotizados


----------



## sivigliano (30 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Yo conozco uno que perdio el empleo con la crisis anterior, allá por 2011 y no le va mal. Su mujer trabaja en sanidad publica y el pinta algún piso de vez en cuando que cobra en B. No tienen hijos, la hipoteca pagada y heredaron lo tipico de sus padres y suegros
> 
> El tio dedica su tiempo a las tareas propias de la casa, hacer deporte a diario y pasear con la mujer.
> 
> ...



Es la versión pobre de los prejubilados de la banca.


----------



## larios357 (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> No es serio vender que la indigencia se esta en la gloria por un tema de decencia básica: el estado te cubre muchísimas cosas y no se puede pretender que esa solución se comparta en la sociedad. Se tolera si no queda otra pero no se publicita, ostenta ni se le debe de dar vlaor
> 
> Explico una anécdota interesante: zapeando di con un programa pancho de juicios televisados (caso cerrado). Son exiliados sudamericanos que televisan juicios y se someten voluntariamente a un veredicto televisado. Pues una hija de españoles emigrados a colombia buscaba recuperar la custodía de una hija por haber sido presa en colombia, violada por mafias que le pegaron el sida y la excusa era querer irse con la cría a España que el tratamiento lo da el estado... y después de su drama personal vislumbraba una salida
> 
> Ni es serio vender que es una solución, ni es serio considerar despreciar al ciudadano, ni es serio conformarse y no ser consciente de la realidad



Pero tu me has leído? Me sueltas lo que te da, no estoy hablando de eso, que por cierto los invasores tienen más paguitas y más derechos, te digo que la sociedad es mierda y que nos han engañado y que las tías pasan del 99% y que los tíos normales sin entornito, enchufe y genética estamos en la mierda y somos despreciados, que no entiendes?, y que el panorama laboral es puta mierda, que con el rbu y una litrona vale, que es una estercolero este país y que los de la agenda y los lgbti a tomar por culo


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Pero tu me has leído? Me sueltas lo que te da, no estoy hablando de eso, que por cierto los invasores tienen más paguitas y más derechos, te digo que la sociedad es mierda y que nos han engañado y que las tías pasan del 99% y que los tíos normales sin entornito, enchufe y genética estamos en la mierda y somos despreciados, que no entiendes, y que el panorama laboral es puta mierda, que con el rbu una litrona vale, que es una estercolero este país y los de la agenda y los lgti a tomar por culo



Esto no es un monólogo. Vienes a un foro y exiges que te contestes lo que quieres oir y eso no funciona así. 
Cuando hablas con gente uno te dice una cosa y otro te dice otra. Y pueden coincidir o no y coincidir o no contigo. Eso es la comunicación con gente
Y ya que de eso se trata te digo que muchos con los que te comunican no piensan igual que tu, que disfrutan de la vida porque les va bien y que pasan un huevo y parte del otro de esto u aquello. La visión que se tiene de la vida cambia en un instante con una buena o mala noticia.


----------



## larios357 (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Esto no es un monólogo. Vienes a un foro y exiges que te contestes lo que quieres oir y eso no funciona así.
> Cuando hablas con gente uno te dice una cosa y otro te dice otra. Y pueden coincidir o no y coincidir o no contigo. Eso es la comunicación con gente
> Y ya que de eso se trata te digo que muchos con los que te comunican no piensan igual que tu, que disfrutan de la vida porque les va bien y que pasan un huevo y parte del otro de esto u aquello. La visión que se tiene de la vida cambia en un instante con una buena o mala noticia.



Ah ok , pues no cites si no contestas una mierda a lo que yo he puesto, no es un monólogo, entiendo qie si me citas me debates el argumento no por tus pelotas pero vale , venga que llevas razón, ale

Edit. Lo has borrado?j

Pues pego tu mensaje

Esto no es un monólogo. Vienes a un foro y exiges que te contestes lo que quieres oir y eso no funciona así.
Cuando hablas con gente uno te dice una cosa y otro te dice otra. Y pueden coincidir o no y coincidir o no contigo. Eso es la comunicación con gente
Y ya que de eso se trata te digo que muchos con los que te comunican no piensan igual que tu, que disfrutan de la vida porque les va bien y que pasan un huevo y parte del otro de esto u aquello. La visión que se tiene de la vida cambia en un instante con una buena o mala noticia.


Edit 2.

Lo digo porque te has dado cuenta que no tiene pies ni cabeza y no has dicho una mierda , ale

Vamos que me has ignorado y ya no puedo recuperar nada , pues para eso no me cites si no argumentas nada,

Pues vale pego lo que he puesto, aunque hayas ignorado

Pero tu me has leído? Me sueltas lo que te da, no estoy hablando de eso, que por cierto los invasores tienen más paguitas y más derechos, te digo que la sociedad es mierda y que nos han engañado y que las tías pasan del 99% y que los tíos normales sin entornito, enchufe y genética estamos en la mierda y somos despreciados, que no entiendes?, y que el panorama laboral es puta mierda, que con el rbu y una litrona vale, que es una estercolero este país y que los de la agenda y los lgbti a tomar por culo


Y lo anterior es tu respuesta, sin decir nada de nada.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es mi plan, tengo 47 años. Soy el presidente del comité de mi empresa y enemigo número 1 declarado del consejo de administración por vago y tocacojones, en cuanto deje de ser del comité me largan con la improcedente. A los 50 indemnización gorda y dos añitos de paro, y a los 52 trincar paguita.
> 
> Complementaré los 463€ alquilando plazas de garaje (ahora saco 300€ al mes en negro) otros 700€ mensuales de fondos de inversión y puedo sacar también de cuentas remuneradas. Y mi pareja también se va a apuntar a la paguita, pero ella tiene todavía 43 años.



Que triste que es la vida... joder!
Se supone que al ser del comité de empresa tienes que estar enterado de algo relacionado con lo laboral, aunque sea por aburrimiento de estar ahí (que el tiempo pasa muy lento cuando te tocas los huevos). Un mínimo...joder
En que parte no te has enterado de que no tienes que tener rentas, que dependes de un puto cruce de datos para no quedar con el puto culo al aire y y que toda la información esta en el sistema si no quieres pasar al aldo oscuro (en el que las cosas valen distinto... mas caras para ser más exactos). Te tiene que gustar mucho vivir de otra manera que no sea como un ganapan, vivir peligrosamente... para sacar en negro todo eso. Y eso esta muy peleado y al intentar entrar en ese mercado te lo hacen pagar...


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

delta74 dijo:


> el subsidio cotiza y cuenta para eso 4 años cotizados



A ver cuál es el baremo para cobrar ese subsidio y la jubilación de aquí a 20 años, que es lo que te queda. Seguro que todo cambia a mejor. Segurísimo.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> El preguntar, el saber.. no deja de ser cultura, económica en este caso.
> Lo que se busca es la ventaja para salir adelante. Eso en si no es malo. Lo chungo es dar por sentado que toda renuncia y retroceso es voluntario y libre y que lo lícito es perseguir la ventaja ilegalmente. Al que le toca aguantarse encima no le pidas que reconozca su problema. No te lo va a contar. Asi de claro. Ya tiene suficiente con estar jodido. Lo que necesita es poder salir adelante. Pero así no se esta por gusto ni se goza
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Ahora las soluciones penden de un hilo. EL mundo ha cambiado y han aparecido problemas nuevos.
Todos los paises desarrollados lo son porque sus sociedades son viables, sostenibles. Los vulnerables necesitan protección para que exista paz social porque las injusticias derivan en agravios que dan razón y legitimidad para descontento.
En todos hay paguitas y de lo mismo


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es la versión pobre de los prejubilados de la banca.



Asunto muy curioso. Conozco prejubilados que cobran el subsidio, pese al pastizal que les paga su ex empresa y el límite de ingresos existente. No he encontrado a nadie que me haya podido explicar cómo es posible.


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Abr 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.



¿Te miran patrimonio o solo rentas?


----------



## medion_no (30 Abr 2022)

Como quiten la paguita algun gobierno mas liberal vais a flipar.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo tengo todo muy bien mirado y estoy perfectamente asesorado, conozco el límite de rentas (ahora son 750€ mensuales) y se que tengo que hacer para cumplir. Conozco también unos cuantos paguiteros sus pasos y como se lo han montado...
> 
> Y aburrir tranquilo que no me aburrirse, viajecitos al país de mi pareja o por Europa, me gusta mucho las manualidades, el senderismo, la bicicleta, el terraceo, los videojuegos... De lo único que estoy cansado es de darle al remo



Acuerdate que en esos setecientos y pico se incluye el subsidio y que existe una cosa que se llaman criterios (que básicamente consiste en que la administración aplica la ley como le sale de los huevos y que te tienes que gastar la pasta que aún no tienes en abogados para recuperar lo perdido... o no)


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Te miran patrimonio o solo rentas?



no pueden mirar patrimonio, al menos no por ahora, y por una sencilla razón que me explicó un inspector hace tiempo: Si hubiese un límite de patrimonio para cobrar una renta habría mucha gente que empezaría a vender su patrimonio para tener acceso a esas rentas, lo cual desplomaría el mercado inmobiliario y no interesa.


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Acuerdate que en esos setecientos y pico se incluye el subsidio y *que existe una cosa que se llaman criterios* (que básicamente consiste en que la administración aplica la ley como le sale de los huevo y que te tienes que gastar la pasta que aún no tienes en abogados para recuperar lo perdido... o no)



Es la razón por la que hay Ahmeds que llevan cobrando sus paguitas desde hace décadas sin dar ni chapa pero a ti no te van a prorrogar una puta mierda.


----------



## sivigliano (30 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Yo conozco uno que perdio el empleo con la crisis anterior, allá por 2011 y no le va mal. Su mujer trabaja en sanidad publica y el pinta algún piso de vez en cuando que cobra en B. No tienen hijos, la hipoteca pagada y heredaron lo tipico de sus padres y suegros
> 
> El tio dedica su tiempo a las tareas propias de la casa, hacer deporte a diario y pasear con la mujer.
> 
> ...



Es la versión pobre de los prejubilados de la banca.


Despotricador dijo:


> Asunto muy curioso. Conozco prejubilados que cobran el subsidio, pese al pastizal que les paga su ex empresa y el límite de ingresos existente. No he encontrado a nadie que me haya podido explicar cómo es posible.



No se cuenta el dinero que exceda la indemnización legal del despido. De tal manera que si se gana mucho por ejemplo en la Banca, una indemnización con un tope de 42 mensualidades puede ser de 120.000 euros. A 2000 euros al mes de indemnización diferida implicaría que durante 5 años puedes cobrar el subsidio. Normalmente entre los 24 meses de la prestación contributiva más los 5 ó 6 años de subsidio de mayor de 52 años se llega a la a jubilación.


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no pueden mirar patrimonio, al menos no por ahora, y por una sencilla razón que me explicó un inspector hace tiempo: Si hubiese un límite de patrimonio para cobrar una renta habría mucha gente que empezaría a vender su patrimonio para tener acceso a esas rentas, lo cual desplomaría el mercado inmobiliario y no interesa.





Ahora viene cuando nos creemos que uno se hace inspector porque se preocupa de que el sistema no se desplome!!!



Gracias por el chiste.


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Ahora viene cuando nos creemos que uno se hace inspector porque se preocupa de que el sistema no se desplome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por el chiste.



no he dicho que al inspector le importe una mierda el sistema. He contado la explicación que me dio cuando le pregunté por qué no cuentan el patrimonio a la hora de dar paguitas.


----------



## Despotricador (30 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es la versión pobre de los prejubilados de la banca.
> 
> No se cuenta el dinero que exceda la indemnización legal del despido. De tal manera que si se gana mucho por ejemplo en la Banca, una indemnización con un tope de 42 mensualidades puede ser de 120.000 euros. A 2000 euros al mes de indemnización diferida implicaría que durante 5 años puedes cobrar el subsidio. Normalmente entre los 24 meses de la prestación contributiva más los 5 ó 6 años de subsidio de mayor de 52 años se llega a la a jubilación.



Los que yo conozco ya se han fumado la indemnización hace tiempo. De hecho la AEAT ya ha comenzado a cobrarles IRPF. Me temo que estarán cobrando subsidio hasta la jubilación.


----------



## larios357 (30 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si vale...que eso ya lo sé y tal...pero a donde me voy con mi patrimonio?



Depende de tu patrimonio y tu edad, si pudiera yo me iría de este estercolero bien lejos, 
Ahora, esto es global y a ver por donde salen con la guerrita, que no me gusta un pelo, los usa hijos de la gran puta , que quieren seguir con dinero del monopoli se les cae el chiringuito y China que les come, poca solución veo, y no pasara nada espero, aunque igual tienes la ue satánica con la invasión, si tienes patrimonio o eres joven huye de Europa, usa, y todos los países otanicos, mafiosos, corruptos, traidores, 

No se, algún país de Sudamérica o en el pacífico, ni puta idea, no he salido de este estercolero inmundo,


----------



## singladura (30 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es la versión pobre de los prejubilados de la banca.
> 
> No se cuenta el dinero que exceda la indemnización legal del despido. De tal manera que si se gana mucho por ejemplo en la Banca, una indemnización con un tope de 42 mensualidades puede ser de 120.000 euros. A 2000 euros al mes de indemnización diferida implicaría que durante 5 años puedes cobrar el subsidio. Normalmente entre los 24 meses de la prestación contributiva más los 5 ó 6 años de subsidio de mayor de 52 años se llega a la a jubilación.



El tema de las prejubilaciones es un fraude institucionalizado. 
Antes para salvar los muebles se devaluaba la moneda y las entidades financieras seguían con sus beneficios. Pero con el euro el chollo se terminó y se tuvieron que ir liquidando chiringuitos finacieros a golpe de fusiones, quiebras, rescates etc...
Y a los efectivos, en la banca, industria etc.. se les pagó la jubilación anticipada sin miramientos. Y lo pagamos todos.
La verdad es que el que te quiten de enmedio aunque sea a golpe de talonario, para dejarte como a un inútil no es el paraiso para los muy significados empleados de esos sectores. Muchos arrastran trastornos a raiz de eso. Mucho viaje de la tercera edad y mucho iphone pero no deja de ser una putada

Y el problema es que aún a costa de ese fraude no ha sido suficiente

El tema real es que no se pueden mantener tantos privilegios sin que que colapse todo.


----------



## Ederto (30 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Depende de tu patrimonio y tu edad, si pudiera yo me iría de este estercolero bien lejos,
> Ahora, esto es global y a ver por donde salen con la guerrita, que no me gusta un pelo, los usa hijos de la gran puta , que quieren seguir con dinero del monopoli se les cae el chiringuito y China que les come, poca solución veo, y no pasara nada espero, aunque igual tienes la ue satánica con la invasión, si tienes patrimonio o eres joven huye de Europa, usa, y todos los países otanicos, mafiosos, corruptos, traidores,
> 
> No se, algún país de Sudamérica o en el pacífico, ni puta idea, no he salido de este estercolero inmundo,



Cuando tienes una edad lo de largarse es un problema.

Los países con buena cobertura médica son caros.
Los países baratos tienen una cobertura médica demier.

Como necesites una operación de cadera (por poner algo), a ver cómo te lo montas.


----------



## singladura (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no he dicho que al inspector le importe una mierda el sistema. He contado la explicación que me dio cuando le pregunté por qué no cuentan el patrimonio a la hora de dar paguitas.



Igual no te entendió todo lo bien que debía y pensó que le pedías explicaciones del porque no hace su trabajo. A hacienda se va con intención. No buscan temas que tengan mucha labor. Lo suyo es más de lucimiento y tal


----------



## sivigliano (1 May 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Los que yo conozco ya se han fumado la indemnización hace tiempo. De hecho la AEAT ya ha comenzado a cobrarles IRPF. Me temo que estarán cobrando subsidio hasta la jubilación.



Normalmente se extingue el subsidio cuando se supera la indemnización legal de despido. Cada vez ocurre menos pues las empresas no son tan generosas con las prejubilaciones. Si la indemnización es inferior a la legal por un céntimo se puede cobrar el subsidio hasta la jubilación. 
Yo en el trabajo solo he visto algún caso de Endesa, Caixa, Heineken. La mayoría se jubilación anticipados con el 100% de la pensión.


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Igual no te entendió todo lo bien que debía y pensó que le pedías explicaciones del porque no hace su trabajo. A hacienda se va con intención. No buscan temas que tengan mucha labor. Lo suyo es más de lucimiento y tal



Es un colega, me lo dicho charlando del tema. Sin más.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Depende de tu patrimonio y tu edad, si pudiera yo me iría de este estercolero bien lejos,
> Ahora, esto es global y a ver por donde salen con la guerrita, que no me gusta un pelo, los usa hijos de la gran puta , que quieren seguir con dinero del monopoli se les cae el chiringuito y China que les come, poca solución veo, y no pasara nada espero, aunque igual tienes la ue satánica con la invasión, si tienes patrimonio o eres joven huye de Europa, usa, y todos los países otanicos, mafiosos, corruptos, traidores,
> 
> No se, algún país de Sudamérica o en el pacífico, ni puta idea, no he salido de este estercolero inmundo,



Papúa Nueva Guinea? Honduras? Cuál me aconsejas?


----------



## Despotricador (1 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Normalmente se extingue el subsidio cuando se supera la indemnización legal de despido. Cada vez ocurre menos pues las empresas no son tan generosas con las prejubilaciones. Si la indemnización es inferior a la legal por un céntimo se puede cobrar el subsidio hasta la jubilación.
> Yo en el trabajo solo he visto algún caso de Endesa, Caixa, Heineken. La mayoría se jubilación anticipados con el 100% de la pensión.



Se trata de una empresa pública y no diré más. Es todo bastante oscurantista. Hasta donde yo se el acuerdo firmado no se ha publicado en ninguna parte. Lo he buscado porque me picaba la curiosidad pero nada. Debo ser un poco torpe, pero me huele a golfada de las gordas.


----------



## larios357 (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Papúa Nueva Guinea? Honduras? Cuál me aconsejas?



Ni idea, si te puedes permitir cualquier sitio fuera de Europa y usa


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Lo que tú llamada pagas se llama subsidio y como indica la palabra es un SUICIDIO de 400€
> 
> Es mejor no remar IMV + Paga autonómica + bonos SS es mucho más dinero y ventajas y sin doblar el lomo



Son todas ellas complementarias.

La primera paga que tiene que pedir es la que le otorga el INSS (paguita +52 de unos 426€), después tendrá que pedir el IMV que complementará la anterior hasta los 565€, y por último la paguita autonómica que complementará las anteriores hasta el tope que tengan establecido (en la taifa valenciana sé que ronda los 750€ + complemento de vivienda si es que paga alquiler o hipoteca).
Sin las 2 primeras no le darán la autonómica. Es requisito imprescindible haber solicitado todas las ayudas estatales que le puedan corresponder.


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Papúa Nueva Guinea? Honduras? Cuál me aconsejas?



no ha salido de españa y le pides consejo a qué sitio del pacifico marcharte?
thailandia, bali, como mucho, no te veo viviendo en Riung o en Maumere, por ejemplo


----------



## Meñakoz (1 May 2022)

El PP elevó su edad de acceso a los 55 años y Sánchez lo volvió a recuperar a los 52.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo tengo todo muy bien mirado y estoy perfectamente asesorado, conozco el límite de rentas (ahora son 750€ mensuales) y se que tengo que hacer para cumplir. Conozco también unos cuantos paguiteros sus pasos y como se lo han montado...
> 
> Y aburrir tranquilo que no me aburrirse, viajecitos al país de mi pareja o por Europa, me gusta mucho las manualidades, el senderismo, la bicicleta, el terraceo, los videojuegos... De lo único que estoy cansado es de darle al remo



Todo suena muy bien, pero con la subida de tipos, el retiro de compras de bonos, la inflación, el desabastecimiento energético, la más que posible guerra con Rusia, la desindustrialización de Europa, etc. Es muy posible que en dos os tres años el gobierno quiebre y no pueda seguir dando paguitas a todo el mundo... Entonces vamos a ver mucho dolor.

Yo que tú tendría un plan B.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Ni idea, si te puedes permitir cualquier sitio fuera de Europa y usa



Afganistán? Siria? Yemen?


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Papúa Nueva Guinea? Honduras? Cuál me aconsejas?



Tienes que buscar un país que sea seguro, que la sanidad de decente, que tenga un buen clima y que sea lo suficientemente pobre para que nadie lo tenga en cuenta.
Yo ya tengo claro que país escoger, pero no quiero decirlo para que no se llene de gente y se acabe el chollo.

Lo que te digo es que pintan bastos para los países de la OTAN. Yo vivo en Nueva York y estoy deseando largarme de aquí cagando leches (y eso que vivo de PM, pero me acojona el futuro).


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> no ha salido de españa y le pides consejo a qué sitio del pacifico marcharte?
> thailandia, bali, como mucho, no te veo viviendo en Riung o en Maumere, por ejemplo



Bali me suena muy turístico....igual caro? Mi idea es vivir de las rentas.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Depende de tu patrimonio y tu edad, si pudiera yo me iría de este estercolero bien lejos,
> Ahora, esto es global y a ver por donde salen con la guerrita, que no me gusta un pelo, los usa hijos de la gran puta , que quieren seguir con dinero del monopoli se les cae el chiringuito y China que les come, poca solución veo, y no pasara nada espero, aunque igual tienes la ue satánica con la invasión, si tienes patrimonio o eres joven huye de Europa, usa, y todos los países otanicos, mafiosos, corruptos, traidores,
> 
> No se, algún país de Sudamérica o en el pacífico, ni puta idea, no he salido de este estercolero inmundo,



Ahora que te leo e ha venido a la ente los países del pacífico sur: Polinesia, micronesia, etc. Están a tomar por culo y tienen muy buen clima. ¿Cómo sería vivir allí?


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tienes que buscar un país *que sea seguro,* que la sanidad de decente, que tenga un buen clima y *que sea lo suficientemente pobre para que nadie lo tenga en cuenta.*
> Yo ya tengo claro que país escoger, pero no quiero decirlo para que no se llene de gente y se acabe el chollo.
> 
> Lo que te digo es que pintan bastos para los países de la OTAN. Yo vivo en Nueva York y estoy deseando largarme de aquí cagando leches (y eso que vivo de PM, pero me acojona el futuro).



Me parece que si haces un diagrama de Venn, esos dos círculos no se cruzan en ningún país.

Si es pobre no es seguro, y la sanidad irá de tu bolsillo.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tienes que buscar un país que sea seguro, que la sanidad de decente, que tenga un buen clima y que sea lo suficientemente pobre para que nadie lo tenga en cuenta.
> Yo ya tengo claro que país escoger, pero no quiero decirlo para que no se llene de gente y se acabe el chollo.



Dame un pista de ese país....yo ya estoy en FIRE


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Bali me suena muy turístico....igual caro? Mi idea es vivir de las rentas.



que coño va ser caro! mira entonces mejor riung


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Me parece que si haces un diagrama de Venn, esos dos círculos no se cruzan en ningún país.
> 
> Si es pobre no es seguro, y la sanidad irá de tu bolsillo.



Cuba?


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

-Costa Rica es seguro (relativamente), tiene buen clima, es tranquilo... Pero la sanidad tachin tachin. Igual que Panamá
-Puedes optar por largarte en invierno a Paraguay o Buenos Aires (el centro es seguro) y volverte aquí en verano, vives un verano perpetuo pero vas a joder 10.000 euros en viajes y alojamiento en 6 meses


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Dame un pista de ese país....yo ya estoy en FIRE



ESPAÑA


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Cuando tienes una edad lo de largarse es un problema.
> 
> Los países con buena cobertura médica son caros.
> Los países baratos tienen una cobertura médica demier.
> ...



Exacto, ese el principal problema que veo: Con 50 tacos ya empiezas con movidas de salud. No obstante siempre te queda el volver a España y operarte.
Yo vivo en Estados Unidos, pero sigo pagando religiosamente mis autónomos en España por si me pongo malo de verdad y me tengo que volver (y por la supuesta "futura pensión").


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuba?



igual Corea del Norte.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> ESPAÑA



Los impuestos son muy altos.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> -Costa Rica es seguro (relativamente), tiene buen clima, es tranquilo... Pero al sanidad tachin tachin. Igual que Panamá
> Puedes optar por largarte en invierno a Paraguay o Buenos Aires (el centro es seguro) y volverte aquí en verano, vives un verano perpetuo pero vas a joder 10.000 euros en viajes y alojamiento en 6 meses



Panamá es un estercolero de delincuencia y Buenos Aires... Tengo un cliente que se largó de allí con toda la familia después del segundo secuestro express que le hicieron.Además, es caro.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> igual Corea del Norte.



No se..es seguro y son pobres como las ratas


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuba?



Correcto: Cuba es seguro, la vivienda es barata, con 500 pavos al mes vives de puta madre y es un país divertido. La sanidad es gratuita (aunque carecen de muchos medicamentos y máquinas de medicina)

Los inconvenientes son básicamente que conseguir el permiso de residencia es casi imposible.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Correcto: Cuba es seguro, la vivienda es barata, con 500 pavos al mes vives y es un país divertido. La sanidad es gratuita (aunque carecen de muchos medicamentos y máquinas de medicina)
> 
> Los inconvenientes son básicamente que conseguir el permiso de residencia es casi imposible.



500 euros no me parece barato ...y divertido? Te aburres como una ostra ...no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Panamá es un estercolero de delincuencia y Buenos Aires... Tengo un cliente que se largó de allí con toda la familia después del segundo secuestro express que le hicieron.Además, es caro.



Buenos Aires es bastante más barato que Madrid. Si te vas a largar seis meses al año no te costará encontrar un hotel de 4 estrellas (vale, allí un 4 estrellas es como un 3 estrellas aquí) por mil euros al mes. La zona céntrica de BBAA es agradable, tiene mil rincones interesantes y es segura más allá de los raterillos. No es una ciudad para ostentar, ninguna lo es, pero para pasarse el invierno del emisferio norte comiendo carnaca y descubriendo los rincones de esa ciudad está bien.

Conozco unos cuantos canadienses jubilados que hacen esa jugada.


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

1) Es bonito pensar que aquí vivimos en un mundo seguro y protegido que nos salvará de cualquier enfermedad, ese estado del "bienestar" que identificamos sobre todo con los hospitales.

quizás soy algo desconfiado, pero la realidad que percibo es:
- nunca hay un medico cuando lo quieres excepto ese (suele ser inepto) medico de familia que solo te deriva a otros o te manda exámenes inútiles 
- los únicos médicos que uno necesita, normalmente, son dentistas y quizás fisioterapeutas. los dos los escojo privadamente.
- dentistas no sé pero los fisios del publico los probé y eran más que lamentables, ni te tocan, solo maquinas, o cosas que haces tu. 
- necesito un dermatologo? llame en marzo cita publica para septiembre, cita privada igualmente a finales de mayo y pagando 100 euracos

2) pensar que uno puede vivir una vejez satisfactoria y tranquila, sin agobios, en un país desconocido y culturalmente muy distinto en el que no se conoce nadie, a lo mejor es un poco atrevido, no somos líquidos como esta sociedad nos querría y algo de raíces siempre se echan en falta.

saludos


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Buenos Aires es bastante más barato que Madrid. Si te vas a largar seis meses al año no te costará encontrar un hotel de 4 estrellas (vale, allí un 4 estrellas es como un 3 estrellas aquí) por mil euros al mes. La zona céntrica de BBAA es agradable, tiene mil rincones interesantes y es segura más allá de los raterillos. No es una ciudad para ostentar, ninguna lo es, pero para pasarse el invierno del emisferio norte comiendo carnaca y descubriendo los rincones de esa ciudad está bien.
> 
> Conozco unos cuantos canadienses jubilados que hacen esa jugada.



yo la verdad es que con la edad.. cuando más el sitio familiar y cercano, mejor, no me veo de viejo conociendo mundo, esas cosas ¡uno las hace, si quiere, siendo joven!


----------



## larios357 (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahora que te leo e ha venido a la ente los países del pacífico sur: Polinesia, micronesia, etc. Están a tomar por culo y tienen muy buen clima. ¿Cómo sería vivir allí?



Ni idea no he salido de este estercolero, en las pelis pinta bien y si tienes pasta pues ni tan mal, lo único que jode es que me da que son zonas de muchos bichos , insectos a mil , y les tengo pavor, me apartó de avispas, abejas y cualquier bicho que piqué, en esos lares tienes bichos y no se informate , y puede ser buen destino


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> 500 euros no me parece barato ...y divertido? Te aburres como una ostra ...no hay nada que hacer.



Joder, se nota que no has estado en Cuba: Playas acojonantes, montañas en el este, ríos, fauna de todo tipo, selvas, deportes nauticos,, gente simpática, tías buenas, fiestas por todas partes, música autoctona, mil movidas culturales, etc.

500 pavos es para vivir a nivel semidios. Un cubano vive con 100 pavos al mes.


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Ni idea no he salido de este estercolero, en las pelis pinta bien y si tienes pasta pues ni tan mal, lo único que jode es que me da que son zonas de muchos bichos , insectos a mil , y les tengo pavor, me apartó de avispas, abejas y cualquier bicho que piqué, en esos lares tienes bichos y no se informate , y puede ser buen destino



no tenéis mucha idea eh? micronesia/polinesia? sabéis pescar? gestionar alojamientos turísticos o tratar con la administración local? a parte, en la mayoría de países uno no puede quedarse a vivir porque si

si en España uno puede pensar que hace calor, ja, pues a esas latitudes el sol pega tan fuerte que de 10h a 16h casi no hay nadie por la calle (ah no que allí.. no hay calles!) y especialmente de 12h a 14h diria que es imposible hasta salir. son sitios que están bien para pasar unas semanas de vacaciones, tras 30 días sin hacer buceo ni actividades interesante estas intentando volver a España de cualquier manera.

comparado con nosotros son super-hombres, he visto gente caminar horas y horas en el monte con chanclas de playa sin inmutarse, e incluso SIN chanclas (se le habían roto a uno, que bajaba el monte corriendo para terminar antes su jornada laboral)

paro lo que quiere el OP, Rumania/Grecia/Portugal, mejor no salga de Europa, en mi opinion


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Buenos Aires es bastante más barato que Madrid. Si te vas a largar seis meses al año no te costará encontrar un hotel de 4 estrellas (vale, allí un 4 estrellas es como un 3 estrellas aquí) por mil euros al mes. La zona céntrica de BBAA es agradable, tiene mil rincones interesantes y es segura más allá de los raterillos. No es una ciudad para ostentar, ninguna lo es, pero para pasarse el invierno del emisferio norte comiendo carnaca y descubriendo los rincones de esa ciudad está bien.
> 
> Conozco unos cuantos canadienses jubilados que hacen esa jugada.



No sé tío, mil euros al mes es bastante. Por ese dinero te alquilas una casa de pueblo con jardín y vives en España y te sobra pasta. Así te puedes dedicar los fines de semana a hacer barbacoas con los amiguetes.


----------



## _______ (1 May 2022)

El problema es que como todo el mundo piensa así no habrá nada


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> no tenéis mucha idea eh? micronesia/polinesia? sabéis pescar? gestionar alojamientos turísticos o tratar con la administración local? a parte, en la mayoría de países uno no puede quedarse a vivir porque si
> 
> si en España uno puede pensar que hace calor, ja, pues a esas latitudes el sol pega tan fuerte que de 10h a 16h casi no hay nadie por la calle (ah no que allí.. no hay calles!) y especialmente de 12h a 14h diria que es imposible hasta salir. son sitios que están bien para pasar unas semanas de vacaciones, tras 30 días sin hacer buceo ni actividades interesante estas intentando volver a España de cualquier manera.
> 
> ...



Hombre, en todas partes tienes que hacer papeleos y movidas si quieres quedarte a vivir. En ciertos países si tienes habilidades "poco frecuentes allí" (médico, informático, etc) te dan muchas facilidades.

El aburrimiento depende de ti mismo: Yo me divierto hasta mirando por la ventana. Otra cosa es la soledad (si vas solo) pero en los países tropicales la gente suele ser muy abierta.

También todo depende de la pasta de la que dispongas al mes, tu plan de vida, etc. Ya te digo que conseguir un curro especializado en un país tropical no es complicado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 May 2022)

sin duda es la mejor opción

trabajar es de tontos...

un arrepentimiento tipico de los moribundos es haber remado demasiado.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (1 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Legal y leal digo...Que del resto es lo que mejor maña se da uno con los años... Y además marca la diferencia con la juventud. Eres viejo porque haces cosas de viejos... Cosas que los jóvenes ven ajenas porque tienen fuerza e ilusión para permitirse no tener que recurrir a ellas.
> Tu dile a uno al que se lo rifan las empresas o que tiene más curro del que puede abarcar que su horizonte de vida va a ser cobrar 463 euros al mes estar inactivo y que no le figuren otros ingresos más oficialmente y que eso es la polla y ....ya verás...ya verás...
> Un quita, quita bicho lo mínimo...



La gente que sin trabajar siente un vacío vital para mí es meridianamente subnormal y débil de mente. 
Anda que no hay hobbies y actividades a las que dedicar el tiempo.


----------



## romeoalfa (1 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Yo de tener que aguantar durante quince años con 463 euros al mes me la corto... Asi de claro.



Siempre se pueden hacer cosas en B, tipo compraventa de coches por ejemplo, etc


----------



## elsamurai (1 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> 1) Es bonito pensar que aquí vivimos en un mundo seguro y protegido que nos salvará de cualquier enfermedad, ese estado del "bienestar" que identificamos sobre todo con los hospitales.
> 
> quizás soy algo desconfiado, pero la realidad que percibo es:
> - nunca hay un medico cuando lo quieres excepto ese (suele ser inepto) medico de familia que solo te deriva a otros o te manda exámenes inútiles
> ...




Todo correcto.

Hace mucho tiempo, trabajé varios años en una ex-repúbica soviética. Algún compañero juraba y perjuraba que al jubilarse en España, se iba a vivir para allá. Todo era infinitamente más barato, el país era precioso, la gente también y el plan no parecía tener fisuras. La idea era llevar una vida de rico con una jubilación (alta) española.

Hoy, muchos años después, todos están jubilados, y ninguno se ha ido a ese país, pese a lo prometido en su día. ¿Sabéis por qué?

La sanidad. Los médicos. La seguridad de nuestro pais. A ciertas edades, estas tres cosas pesan mucho más que cuando tienes 30 o 40, y la balanca se inclina.....y te quedas en España.

La aventura en otros países es muy bonita, pero cuando tienes 70 años y achaques, ya no lo es tanto.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (1 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> El problema es que como todo el mundo piensa así no habrá nada



Frédéric Bastiat (1801-1850):







Edito para añadir: Veo en este hilo a mucha gente que pretende diseñarse la existencia para los próximos 10-15 años contando con percepciones de dinero público ... de un estado que está ya en quiebra (por mucho que lo intenten tapar). Personalmente, ni doy por hecho que tendré pensión de jubilación contributiva (independientemente de cuánto tiempo o dinero haya cotizado) ni desde luego tengo la seguridad de que el estado no intentará en algún momento apoderarse de mi patrimonio. Llamadme desconfiado si queréis.


----------



## elchicho47 (1 May 2022)

Llevo cotizados 24 años, tengo 48 tacos.


----------



## hijodepantera (1 May 2022)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Frédéric Bastiat (1801-1850):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043403
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo pero llevo unos 30 años (cuándo desperte de matrix) esperando la caída y no cae y llega un punto que piensas...me apunto a la fiesta.

P.d: soy mi propio jefe,me encanta mi curro pero hasta los huevos de financiar chiringuitos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 May 2022)

Parásitos de Mierda intentando vivir sin trabajar, tendrían que quitar todas las ayudas de Mierda, como mucho ayudaros a suicidaros hijos de puta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (1 May 2022)

Avalancha de jubilaciones . Al aumentar de 25-35 años el periodo para hacer la media de la pensión hay gente que perderá un 40% una vez votado


Me llamo mi tío que tiene 64 años , que por ciertos motivos al estar en un país extranjero paco en su juventud sin poder cotizar para españa ( el es español) y regresar luego con mi tía , tiene ahora justamente 26 años cotizados en España , que iban a ser 27 para el año que viene que cumple 65 (...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> Todo correcto.
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo, trabajé varios años en una ex-repúbica soviética. Algún compañero juraba y perjuraba que al jubilarse en España, se iba a vivir para allá. Todo era infinitamente más barato, el país era precioso, la gente también y el plan no parecía tener fisuras. La idea era llevar una vida de rico con una jubilación (alta) española.
> 
> ...



Y además no es lo mismo trasplantar un árbol joven o joven adulto que trasplantar un olivo o abeto centenario.. es posible que no soporte el trauma del cambio de residencia


----------



## crash2012 (1 May 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## cujo (1 May 2022)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Frédéric Bastiat (1801-1850):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043403
> 
> ...



En 15 20 años seremos republica islámica, y con que el dinero de para te verde , cuscus, chilaba y chanclas de cuero , sobra.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 May 2022)

400 euros es una pm.
Es malvivir.
A no ser que hagas ingeniería fiscal y tengas bienes o dinero en b.
Pero tarde o temprano te pillan en mi pueblo un viejo tenía de patrimonio 4.000.000 millones de euros y llevaba 30 años cobrando una no contributiva le denuncio un inmi que tenía en b tiraron del hilo y descubrieron el pastel.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que se trata de complementar con algo alegal (como poco).



Ni siquiera es necesario.
También puedes tener ahorros. 
No te la dan porque no tengas bienes, sino por no tener ingresos. 
Alguien que tenga un piso que rente 500-700€ o que curre a media jornada (legal o entera con sobre en mano) también lo puede pedir. 
O alguien que tiene, pongamos, 70.000 € y sea soltero, podría tener 470 (paguita) + 5000€/año. 

También hay gente que recibe una herencia y se la puede pulir.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ni siquiera es necesario.
> También puedes tener ahorros.
> No te la dan porque no tengas bienes, sino por no tener ingresos.
> Alguien que tenga un piso que rente 500-700€ o que curre a media jornada (legal o entera con sobre en mano) también lo puede pedir.
> ...



Yo lo dudo que no te miren ingresos.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Da muy poca seguridad saber de la existencia de silenciosos ociosos sin apenas más rentas que para subsistencia y con todo el tiempo del mundo para envidiar y para odiar. Mucha... Tanta como para no querer que nadie vulnerable o no se acerque ni con un palo a ese entorno
> 
> A mi me gusta disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida pero una rutina saludable que te mantiene ocupado y da valor a lo que se hace creo que no es algo malo.
> 
> Es bueno que se sepa que para demasiada gente pesa mucho más la mala leche que adquirieron a lo largo de la vida que cualquier otra cosa. Sólo tienen cabeza para eso. La prueba del algodón es que el resto de tareas les supera y no se pueden hacer cargo. Es que sencillamete son incapaces de gobernarse a si mismo en entornos donde los demás resuelven su vida sin problemas. No se trata de una opción elegida libremente. Es obligado por las circunstancias



Te mueres y no has vivido. Un compañero murió con 39 y su padre con un mes jubilado, a los 65. 

Si eres de gustos tranquilotes y baratos, disfrutas de tu libertad. Te levantas cuando quieres, haces un poco de ejercicio, foreas, ves netflix, hbo, AMZ, tienes algún hobby y a ver pasar los días, preocupado por la familia nada más, fuera de ambientes tóxicos laborales. 

Al que haya conseguido un trabajo que le llene: enhorabuena, la mayoría de mi experiencia es nefasta, con jefes patanes, compañeros babosos, arrastrados, envidiosos y poco resolutivos, y la gran ciudad inhóspita, cara y ruidosa.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo lo dudo que no te miren ingresos.



Léete la ley. Es compatible con rentas. Puedes tener TEF, REP, Fondos de inversión, pisete e incluso heredar y nadie te dice "Pues tira con eso". 

De hecho, pienso hablar con Nationale Ned., para hacerme un plan de desembolso que tenga esa cifra mágica que permita pulirme el fondo en 10-12 años sin dejar de tenerlos rentando. Actualmente, a la que lo liquide, me soplan salvajemente. 

Imaginaos que os morís a los 75 años, contad que os quedan 23 años de vida. Si habeis tenido un mínimo de ahorros e inversión, se trata de ir con inercia 15 años. Con buen asesoramiento, ganais 15 años de libertad, hasta los 67 años. Y luego lo que reste hasta palmar.


----------



## R_Madrid (1 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Lo que tú llamada pagas se llama subsidio y como indica la palabra es un SUICIDIO de 400€
> 
> Es mejor no remar IMV + Paga autonómica + bonos SS es mucho más dinero y ventajas y sin doblar el lomo



Ya, pero esto puede ser interesante para la peña que ya lleva decadas remando y no se pueden acoger al IMV por tener ahorros


----------



## DVD1975 (1 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Léete la ley. Es compatible con rentas. Puedes tener TEF, REP, Fondos de inversión, pisete e incluso heredar y nadie te dice "Pues tira con eso".
> 
> De hecho, pienso hablar con Nationale Ned., para hacerme un plan de desembolso que tenga esa cifra mágica que permita pulirme el fondo en 10-12 años sin dejar de tenerlos rentando. Actualmente, a la que lo liquide, me soplan salvajemente.
> 
> Imaginaos que os morís a los 75 años, contad que os quedan 23 años de vida. Si habeis tenido un mínimo de ahorros e inversión, se trata de ir con inercia 15 años. Con buen asesoramiento, ganais 15 años de libertad, hasta los 67 años. Y luego lo que reste hasta palmar.



Ya lo mirarán.
En cuanto vean que sube la gente q lo cobra ya pondran requisitos.
Es más quieren hacer una reforma de subsidios pronto.


----------



## felino66 (1 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo lo dudo que no te miren ingresos.




Te miran ingresos directos y ficticios (rentas imputadas) según el patrimonio que tengas.
Y esas rentas imputadas se rigen por el tipo de interés oficial del año en curso (a día de hoy 3%).

...esto es que si tienes un piso sin alquilar (aparte de tu vivienda habitual) o digamos 100.000 euros
en el banco que no te rinden casi nada, hacienda calcula que te rinde al 3 % según el valor fiscal del piso,
de la cantidad de cash que tengas, acciones que no vendas, etc....

El sistema de pensiones español es directamente perverso a la hora de restar derechos adquiridos ;
tanto si te jubilas antes de tiempo, cómo si no trabajas los últimos años (casi todo el mundo) o tienes cierto patrimonio.

Todo está pensado para restar.

p.d. : el 17% de los varones fallecen antes de los 67 y el 20,5 % antes de los 70.


----------



## samaruc (1 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Te miran ingresos directos y ficticios (rentas imputadas) según el patrimonio que tengas.
> Y esas rentas imputadas se rigen por el tipo de interés oficial del año en curso (a día de hoy 3%).
> 
> ...esto es que si tienes un piso sin alquilar (aparte de tu vivienda habitual) o digamos 100.000 euros
> ...




El nivel asistencial depende de la valoración del estado de necesidad.

Si no se aprecia este estado de necesidad se suspende (temporalmente) o extingue (definitivamente) el derecho reconocido.

En el nivel contributivo los derechos adquiridos son imprescriptible e irrenunciables.


----------



## amanciortera (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, se nota que no has estado en Cuba: Playas acojonantes, montañas en el este, ríos, fauna de todo tipo, selvas, deportes nauticos,, gente simpática, tías buenas, fiestas por todas partes, música autoctona, mil movidas culturales, etc.
> 
> 500 pavos es para vivir a nivel semidios. Un cubano vive con 100 pavos al mes.



Pero tu no eres cubano, eres un yuma y como yuma te van a cobrar, esos 500 pavos allí no te dan ni para pasar una semana


----------



## CaraCortada (1 May 2022)

La tematica de este hilo tiene relación con algunos hilos muy de moda hoy que van sobre la gran renuncia. Porque no deja de ser otra versión de mandarlo todo atpc añadiendo la variable de la gran huida. La diferencia es que nuestra renuncia está mas diferida en el tiempo y se trataría de una renuncia con derechos que nos permitirian ir tirando hasta la jublación. Para ello mejor cambiar de aires allá donde los euritos den mas de sí aparte de mejorar la calidad de vida gracias al clima, sociedad, naturaleza, etc... 

Por cierto, en la Admon publica que es lo que conozco tambien se da pero como están atrapados por la plaza en propiedad (no hay guebos a renunciar a eso) pues recurren a esto:









El absentismo laboral se duplica en la Administración Pública y le cuesta 6.000 millones de euros al Estado


Según Adecco, el gasto publico de las bajas en el sector público restan medio punto de crecimiento al PIB



www.abc.es





No es por echarme flores pero ese precisamente es mi plan desde hace bastantes años y veo que la gente va cayendo de la burra. Cierto es que ultimamente se han añadido mas factores y motivos para llevar a cabo este plan, motivos comunes a la mayoría de los presentes. Bienvenidos al club. Lo malo es que cuando una masa cada vez mayor se apunta a ese plan ya no podemos esperar que salga como esperamos y por algún flanco nos svan a joder. El fenómeno no es exclusivo de este país sino que se da en países punteros de UE como Alemania y otros. Aquí un ejemplo de un buen destino al que tal vez lleguemos tarde:









Por qué la nueva ola de migrantes alemanes en Paraguay genera entusiasmo pero también recelo - BBC News Mundo


Al país sudamericano han llegado cientos de inmigrantes europeos, algunos de ellos escapando de las restricciones por la pandemia impuestas en sus países; otros porque se sienten incómodos con la propia inmigración en Alemania. BBC Mundo viajó a Paraguay para hablar con ellos.




www.bbc.com





Pero yo no soy como uno de mas arriba que dice que tiene un destino en mente pero no lo dice para que no se masifique. Así que aquí teneis un buen destino que motivo un hilo mio hace meses que quedó bastante guapo:

Nordeste de Brasil como posible destino expat

Y como no soy de hacer castillos en el aire no se pueden obviar los inconvenientes que vamos a tener para hacer esto llegados a la edad de jubilación: el ya mencionado de la sanidad que cada vez necesitaremos mas y que con los años las ganas de aventura van a menos, así como que a partir de cierta edad no es lo mismo irse solo que si tienes 40 y ganas de comerte el mundo.


----------



## Tblls (1 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> 400 euros es una pm.
> Es malvivir.
> A no ser que hagas ingeniería fiscal y tengas bienes o dinero en b.
> Pero tarde o temprano te pillan en mi pueblo un viejo tenía de patrimonio 4.000.000 millones de euros y llevaba 30 años cobrando una no contributiva le denuncio un inmi que tenía en b tiraron del hilo y descubrieron el pastel.



Si lo tienes todo pagado ni ta mal. Tal vez seas de esos que se cambia el coche cada 10 años y sus viajes a U S A ropa nueva etc...


----------



## Pepeprisas (1 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Da muy poca seguridad saber de la existencia de silenciosos ociosos sin apenas más rentas que para subsistencia y con todo el tiempo del mundo para envidiar y para odiar. Mucha... Tanta como para no querer que nadie vulnerable o no se acerque ni con un palo a ese entorno
> 
> A mi me gusta disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida pero una rutina saludable que te mantiene ocupado y da valor a lo que se hace creo que no es algo malo.
> 
> Es bueno que se sepa que para demasiada gente pesa mucho más la mala leche que adquirieron a lo largo de la vida que cualquier otra cosa. Sólo tienen cabeza para eso. La prueba del algodón es que el resto de tareas les supera y no se pueden hacer cargo. Es que sencillamete son incapaces de gobernarse a si mismo en entornos donde los demás resuelven su vida sin problemas. No se trata de una opción elegida libremente. Es obligado por las circunstancias



En parte tienes razón, nos educaron para tener siempre el cerebro como loco dale que te pego de tal modo que si no lo tienes "ocupado" acaba rumiando a derivas depresivas y/o ansiosas.
2 soluciones: llena tu OCIO de cosas que en verdad te gusten y si es posible poder compartir. Intenta domar tu mente.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 May 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Si lo tienes todo pagado ni ta mal. Tal vez seas de esos que se cambia el coche cada 10 años y sus viajes a U S A ropa nueva etc...



Con eso no vives hoy en día.


----------



## normcore (1 May 2022)

Mi mujera está así y no es feliz porque no le gusta nada ser ama de casa.
La echaron después de estar trabajando 20 años en el mismo sitio, negocio que ayudó a levantar, porque había que meter al hijo del jefe. No lo ha superado.


----------



## Plasta (1 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo la hipoteca inversa la voy a pillar con la jubilación , lo tengo clarisimo ,es mi plan de pensiones.
> Para que se lo queden lo sobrinos , me lo gasto en vino.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Siempre asegurando la jugada de tener la vida cubierta y buena salud, que luego los sobrinos son unos hijosdeputa que no quieren cambiarte los pañales cuando te cagues encima si se enteran que no les quedarán cacahuetes.


----------



## Kluster (1 May 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Siempre asegurando la jugada de tener la vida cubierta y buena salud, que luego los sobrinos son unos hijosdeputa que no quieren cambiarte los pañales cuando te cagues encima si se enteran que no les quedarán cacahuetes.



Los sobrinos no te cambiarán los pañales independientemente de los cacahuetes que les vayan a caer. Ni siquiera de los hijos puedes estar seguro, como para confiar en los sobrinos...

El día que no puedas ni limpiarte el culo, una inyección sana y a vivir en el otro barrio.


----------



## amanciortera (1 May 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Los sobrinos no te cambiarán los pañales independientemente de los cacahuetes que les vayan a caer. Ni siquiera de los hijos puedes estar seguro, como para confiar en los sobrinos...
> 
> El día que no puedas ni limpiarte el culo, una inyección sana y a vivir en el otro barrio.



Insulina es amiga


----------



## maxkuiper (1 May 2022)

Ja ja, pero si aqui dan RGI de 1000 lereles sin dar palo.Da igual la edad.

De que cohones hablas ?


----------



## felino66 (1 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El 3% se calcula para aquellos bienes que no tengan un rendimiento definido, como fondos de acumulación o inmuebles. En cambio, si tiene un interés definido te tienen que aplicar el que corresponde. Hay fondos de distribución de reparto que tienen un interés definido como este, del 0.02% anualizado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043712
> 
> ...




Correcto, por eso he puesto un piso sin alquilar, acciones... con el dinero en el banco sin apenas intereses 
me he colado, es como dices tú, si tiene un interés definido se aplica ese...


----------



## Tblls (1 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Con eso no vives hoy en día.



Una persona sola todo pagado si. Sin lujos claro.

Otra opción el smi es inembargable puedes ahorrarte mucho dinero con ésto y a vivir sin pagar nada


----------



## E. Pinilla (1 May 2022)

Muchos en el hilo están hablando de recibir el subsidio de los 52 años y aparte otros 750 euros. Si no estoy equivocado, no funciona de esa manera. Es el subsidio hasta llegar a los 712.50 euros, no que se sumen ambas cantidades. Si no es correcto, sería interesante saber los ingresos adicionales que no afectan el tope del subsidio.


----------



## Meñakoz (1 May 2022)

Ni tan mal, si percibes 460 euros del SEPE y no dispones de otros ingresos mensuales o patrimonio elevado te complementa el Gobierno autonómico, aquí en mi CCAA para 1 solo conviviente 835 euros y 1050 para 2 personas que convivan juntas y así hasta 3 convivientes. Hay autónomos que les ha quedado 550€ después de haber cotizado 40 años por la mínima cantidad. Luego, cuantas personas a la edad de los 55 habrán heredado, tendrán ya piso pagado, ahorros, y están acostumbrados a vivir tan solo con lo suficiente?


----------



## singladura (1 May 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Muchos en el hilo están hablando de recibir el subsidio de los 52 años y aparte otros 750 euros. Si no estoy equivocado, no funciona de esa manera. Es el subsidio hasta llegar a los 712.50 euros, no que se sumen ambas cantidades. Si no es correcto, sería interesante saber los ingresos adicionales que no afectan el tope del subsidio.



This.
Un poco de sentido común.
Y lo de complementar se hace descontando lo cobrado de paguitas, no es que se añada 800 o 1000 euros. a 400 euros

Aun así es verdad que no es justo que no se premie el esfuerzo y si se premie la mendicidad y a los pillos. Una cosa es proteger la vulnerabilidad y otra distinta es que por torpeza se abra una nueva línea de negocio en las empresas al poner fácil el fraude y permitir que los golfos salgan impunes. Las empresas persiguen al ánimo de lucro y si llega vía fraude se abre una nueva división en la empresa para eso y ya.


----------



## singladura (1 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Te mueres y no has vivido. Un compañero murió con 39 y su padre con un mes jubilado, a los 65.
> 
> Si eres de gustos tranquilotes y baratos, disfrutas de tu libertad. Te levantas cuando quieres, haces un poco de ejercicio, foreas, ves netflix, hbo, AMZ, tienes algún hobby y a ver pasar los días, preocupado por la familia nada más, fuera de ambientes tóxicos laborales.
> 
> Al que haya conseguido un trabajo que le llene: enhorabuena, la mayoría de mi experiencia es nefasta, con jefes patanes, compañeros babosos, arrastrados, envidiosos y poco resolutivos, y la gran ciudad inhóspita, cara y ruidosa.



Describes un panorama que es la antítesis del escenario que propicia que exista progreso y bienestar. Ahí la toxicidad lo invade todo y al final convierte la sociedad en algo hostil para el individuo. Los poderes tendrían que vigilar lo que crean. Menos golfos, menos tomar el pelo a la gente y más trabajo, sanidad y seguridad.
No me da nada de pena y no creo que se la de a nadie cuando los poderosos sufren calamidades. Si tienen un cargo deberían poder justificar que han cumplido con sus obligaciones hasta donde han podido y a cambio los encuentran pringados de mierda...
Y eso es por llevar hasta la médula la cultura del pelotazo. Se ven menos importantes si no comulgan con ella. Lo de ser decente es para pringados, piensan. Y si no se es un flanders aunque sólo sea para joderles acabas por ser un cómplice de esta mierda.

Porque el tema de que reduciendo a lo mínimo se puede salir adelante y que es algo meramente voluntario es faso.. Siempre existen imprevistos, siempre los recursos son insuficientes, siempre las necesidades son infinitas y siempre se te ponen los dientes largos cuando ves al resto gozar y no te alcanza. Y nunca la gente se conforma en libertad. Se hace por que no hay otro remedio. De poder todos intentan salir adelante

También te digo que aunque no esta de dios que sepa estar sin complicarme la vida con faenas no comulgo con los que se chiflan de un trabajo. Me cuesta un dolor parecerme a uno de ellos y me miran como a un bicho raro, alguien hereje. y eso en el mejor de los casos. Lo normal es que esos fundamentalistas cuando ven que no te significas te tachen de alguien flojo o vago... Luego vas tu, a tu puta bola, sin locuras, sacando lo tuyo mientras se han fundido por el camino y piensas...


----------



## Tales90 (1 May 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Y si cortan la barra libre y las pagas esas las quitan? Has contemplado la posibilidad de quedarte tirado sin ingresos antes de la jubilación?


----------



## finkbrau (1 May 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Muchos en el hilo están hablando de recibir el subsidio de los 52 años y aparte otros 750 euros. Si no estoy equivocado, no funciona de esa manera. Es el subsidio hasta llegar a los 712.50 euros, no que se sumen ambas cantidades. Si no es correcto, sería interesante saber los ingresos adicionales que no afectan el tope del subsidio.



Yo entiendo que puedes percibir rentas hasta los 750 al mes, SIN contar la paguita


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 May 2022)

En una zona de España barata, con vivienda en propiedad, lo que consigas pidiendo en Cáritas y Cruz Roja, más las ayudas y descuentos por ser parado de larga duración que puedas rascar, los gastos esenciales los puedes cubrir sin problemas si sabes donde comprar y administrarte bien. A nivel económico no te supone llevar un nivel de vida mucho más bajo que un remero con un sueldo en la mediana (no media) que tenga que pagar alquiler / hipoteca y gastos de desplazamiento al curro. 

Tampoco olvidéis que la ayuda es compatible con rentas de 9000 eur. al año y que (por ahora) no hay límite de patrimonio para poder cobrarla. El que tenga algunos ahorros o fuente de ingresos extra para poder hacerse un pequeño fondo para gastos imprevistos, puede optar por este camino tranquilamente, siempre y cuando esté dispuesto de verdad a llevar un estilo de vida austero. Con la edad uno se da cuenta que no vale la pena remar en un curro de mierda con tal de poder tener cuatro caprichos y se valora más poder disponer de tu tiempo y sobretodo no verte obligado a tratar con gentuza.


----------



## finkbrau (1 May 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> En una zona de España barata, con vivienda en propiedad, lo que consigas pidiendo en Cáritas y Cruz Roja, más las ayudas y descuentos por ser parado de larga duración que puedas rascar, los gastos esenciales los puedes cubrir sin problemas si sabes donde comprar y administrarte bien. A nivel económico no te supone llevar un nivel de vida mucho más bajo que un remero con un sueldo en la mediana (no media) que tenga que pagar alquiler / hipoteca y gastos de desplazamiento al curro.
> 
> Tampoco olvidéis que la ayuda es compatible con rentas de 9000 eur. al año y que (por ahora) no hay límite de patrimonio para poder cobrarla. El que tenga algunos ahorros o fuente de ingresos extra para poder hacerse un pequeño fondo para gastos imprevistos, puede optar por este camino tranquilamente, siempre y cuando esté dispuesto de verdad a llevar un estilo de vida austero. Con la edad uno se da cuenta que no vale la pena remar en un curro de mierda con tal de poder tener cuatro caprichos y se valora más poder disponer de tu tiempo y sobretodo no verte obligado a tratar con gentuza.



Exacto, con controlar no pasarte de los ingresos permitidos, son 1200 bolos al mes limpios.. Con casa pagada y ahorros, que reme su puta madre


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Muchos en el hilo están hablando de recibir el subsidio de los 52 años y aparte otros 750 euros. Si no estoy equivocado, no funciona de esa manera. Es el subsidio hasta llegar a los 712.50 euros, no que se sumen ambas cantidades. Si no es correcto, sería interesante saber los ingresos adicionales que no afectan el tope del subsidio.



Pues si, no es correcto.


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

finkbrau dijo:


> Exacto, con controlar no pasarte de los ingresos permitidos, son 1200 bolos al mes limpios.. Con casa pagada y ahorros, que reme su puta madre



Correcto


----------



## urano (1 May 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Y si cortan la barra libre y las pagas esas las quitan? Has contemplado la posibilidad de quedarte tirado sin ingresos antes de la jubilación?



No las van a quitar...al contrario.


----------



## orbeo (1 May 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Muchos en el hilo están hablando de recibir el subsidio de los 52 años y aparte otros 750 euros. Si no estoy equivocado, no funciona de esa manera. Es el subsidio hasta llegar a los 712.50 euros, no que se sumen ambas cantidades. Si no es correcto, sería interesante saber los ingresos adicionales que no afectan el tope del subsidio.



Estas equivocado. Es el subsidio por una parte, que luego puedes complementar con otros ingresos (dividendos por ejemplo) hasta el salario mínimo.

Aparte lo ideal es tener BTC como dinero B para complementar todavía más, sacando en cajero o vendiendo en mano.

Luego llegas a la jubilación donde añades una hipoteca inversa on the rocks cuento de la lechera.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 May 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> Todo correcto.
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo, trabajé varios años en una ex-repúbica soviética. Algún compañero juraba y perjuraba que al jubilarse en España, se iba a vivir para allá. Todo era infinitamente más barato, el país era precioso, la gente también y el plan no parecía tener fisuras. La idea era llevar una vida de rico con una jubilación (alta) española.
> 
> ...



No creo que en países como en Polonia, haya inseguridad. El clima es malísimo, eso sí y la sanidad no sé muy bien cómo anda.


----------



## elsamurai (1 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No creo que en países como en Polonia, haya inseguridad. El clima es malísimo, eso sí y la sanidad no sé muy bien cómo anda.



no me refería a Polonía.....más bien a un país acabado en -tan....uno de los muchos que hay


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 May 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> no me refería a Polonía.....más bien a un país acabado en -tan....uno de los muchos que hay



No te discuto que haya ex repúblicas soviéticas penosas, pero en otras supongo que el nivel de vida no es tan diferente del occidental. Dependerá de qué ex república se trate, claro.


----------



## elsamurai (1 May 2022)

Por supuesto, hay de todo. Y con los años, unas han mejorado, y otras siguen igual.

Pero a lo que yo iba, es que de joven todo es fácil, y ciertas cosas tienen más importancia que otras, mientras que conforme te vas haciendo mayor las prioridades cambian. Y no nos engañemos, por lo general estas repúblicas ex socialistas suelen ser un paraíso para el joven/adulto con dinero, pero cuando te haces mayor....el tema cambia y buscas otras cosas, como seguridad y sanidad.

Por ese motivo, mis compañeros ahora prejubilados no se han ido a vivir allá. Mientras que hace 15 o 20 años perdían el culo por poder estar un par de meses más de lo que ponía en nuestro contrato, y se hacían pajas mentales con su futura jubilación en ese país.


----------



## David_ (1 May 2022)

Ese plan es muy bueno y perfectamente viable si tienes vivienda y unos ahorros considerables. Los que hablan de envidias y no sé qué choradas no sé a qué se refieren. Vida tranquila, mucho estudio y ejercicio, montaña, alguna escapadita al mar cuando quieras, lejos de amontonamientos, quedar con tus amigos a tomar un café, eso es ser rico y lo demás son gilipolleces.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 May 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Siempre asegurando la jugada de tener la vida cubierta y buena salud, que luego los sobrinos son unos hijosdeputa que no quieren cambiarte los pañales cuando te cagues encima si se enteran que no les quedarán cacahuetes.



Yo no pienso vivir cagandome encima, si me veo jodido me hago un despido a lo cañas y barro con la de los ojos negros , no pienso ir a que nadie me pinche un veneno como a los perros.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tales90 (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> No las van a quitar...al contrario.



Al jubilado que ha cotizado algo le darán, antes quitan todas las demás pagas.


----------



## E. Pinilla (1 May 2022)

Pues es cierto que puedo estar equivocado. Este enlace lo comenta y creo que si se pueden tener unos ingresos adicionales de 750 euros en ciertas condiciones:

*Por otro lado hay que tener en cuenta cuáles son las rentas que tiene en cuenta el SEPE para determinar que no se superan los 750 euros al mes necesarios para poder cobrar los 463,20 euros mensuales que se destinan con el subsidio para mayores de 52 años*. Tanto es así, que hay que diferenciar hasta cinco tipos de rentas que son computables para determinar si se superan o no esta cuantía límite fijada por la administración de empleo. Estas rentas son las referentes son: 


Sueldo bruto de un trabajo por cuenta ajena.
Diferencia entre los gastos e ingresos de una actividad empresarial, profesional, agrícola, ganadera o artística.
Si cobra una pensión de viudedad, orfandad o en favor de familiares.
Los ingresos correspondientes al alquiler de una vivienda.
También son computables los ingresos de cuentas corrientes correspondientes al capital mobiliario.









SEPE: ¿Qué rentas computan para el subsidio de mayores de 52 años?


El Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal establece como rentas los ingresos que tenga el solicitante o su familia, aunque con unas características.




www.noticiastrabajo.es


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> A los 65 dice ..a los 45-50 empiezan a caer como moscas ...



para nada.

Eso sería hace 40 años, que los hombres fumaban, bebían, comían como el culo y hacía cero ejercicio.

Ahora no hay ni un jubilado mirando las obras, y ves a cada viejenial andando en bici por el monte que flipas. Todo dios se cuida cada vez más.


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Al jubilado que ha cotizado algo le darán, antes quitan todas las demás pagas.



jaaaaaaaaaajajajajajaja. Al jubilado que ha cotizado le darán una patada en el culo. Terminará recibiendo más pasta al mes el moro con cero días cotizados que el Manolo que se ha pasado 40 años levantándose a las 7 de la mañana.

Se inventarán que como Manolo tiene una vivienda en propiedad y un apartamento de vacaciones es rico, y el pobre Ahmed, después de llevar 30 años en España sigue sin tener ni para pagar el alquiler.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> jaaaaaaaaaajajajajajaja. Al jubilado que ha cotizado le darán una patada en el culo. Terminará recibiendo más pasta al mes el moro con cero días cotizados que el Manolo que se ha pasado 40 años levantándose a las 7 de la mañana.
> 
> Se inventarán que como Manolo tiene una vivienda en propiedad y un apartamento de vacaciones es rico, y el pobre Ahmed, después de llevar 30 años en España sigue sin tener ni para pagar el alquiler.



Eso ya pasa, un matrimonio marroquí con 3 crios le sueltan 1200 y en Euskadi 1700.
Toma geroma pastillas de goma

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ederto (1 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Eso ya pasa, un matrimonio marroquí con 3 crios le sueltan 1200 y en Euskadi 1700.
> Toma geroma pastillas de goma
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



por eso. Y pueden estar cobrando durante décadas.


----------



## Tales90 (1 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> jaaaaaaaaaajajajajajaja. Al jubilado que ha cotizado le darán una patada en el culo. Terminará recibiendo más pasta al mes el moro con cero días cotizados que el Manolo que se ha pasado 40 años levantándose a las 7 de la mañana.
> 
> Se inventarán que como Manolo tiene una vivienda en propiedad y un apartamento de vacaciones es rico, y el pobre Ahmed, después de llevar 30 años en España sigue sin tener ni para pagar el alquiler.



Que sí, que cuando se acabe la barra libre le van a seguir pagando el piso al admed si por mis cojones. Cuando se acabe la barra libre los políticos se van a asegurar lo suyo y lo de los que les votan funcis y jubiletes. Van a empezar a cortar cabezas de abajo arriba, primero van a caer paguitas sociales, luego no contributivas con la excepción de las de invalides quizas, luego adios a las pensiones no contributivas junto con recorte a jubiletas de paga contributiva y recorte a funcis.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

compatible con hasta 750E/mes? O sea que es compatible con un piso alquilado, dividendos o rentas similares por dicho importe?

En ese caso hablaríamos de 1200 pavos limpios + la cotización a la SS. Con ahorros buena salida para quien no se lleve a casa más de...1800? pavos netos y pase de seguir complicandose la vida en una actividad que le disgusta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Que sí, que cuando se acabe la barra libre le van a seguir pagando el piso al admed si por mis cojones. Cuando se acabe la barra libre los políticos se van a asegurar lo suyo y lo de los que les votan funcis y jubiletes. Van a empezar a cortar cabezas de abajo arriba, primero van a caer paguitas sociales, luego no contributivas con la excepción de las de invalides quizas, luego adios a las pensiones no contributivas junto con recorte a jubiletas de paga contributiva y recorte a funcis.



La estabilidad social pende de dichas paguitas, antes sacrifican a los remeros que permitir ver arder las calles.


----------



## Tales90 (1 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La estabilidad social pende de dichas paguitas, antes sacrifican a los remeros que permitir ver arder las calles.



Antes montan un estado feudal, donde hay 1000 se pueden permitir dar las migajas a los parásitos, si en vez de 1000 hay 100, la cosa cambia. La cosa puede cambiar de la noche a la mañana y que vayamos a un estado feudal funcionarial donde al que mueva un dedo lo machaquen. Mientras haya para repartir bien. Cuando no haya y se empiece a recortar ya verás, si siguen pagándole el piso al admed o se ponen a recortar... Esto va a cambiar de la noche a la maña a un dia nos acostaremos ricos y nos levantaremos quebrados.


----------



## singladura (1 May 2022)

Como esta montado no es justo por faltar rigor en el control a la hora de aplicar.
Dejan que la ventaja nazca de esos fallos en lugar de procurar que lo sea del mérito, el talento, la capacidad o el esfuerzo. Los límites existen pero se aplican regular en el mejor de los casos y los agravios se cometen por memeces que dan idea de la talla de los políticos posturetas. Dejan al trabajador serio con el culo al aire

Los que reman al cabo de décadas agotados van soltando remo.

Lo de la envidia de los retirados con paguita lo digo porque la vida no es una foto fija. La gente se equivoca en una cosa: lo único que es siempre lo mismo es que los recursos son limitados y las necesidades infinitas. El resto de la vida no esta quieto. Imprevistos, nuevas modas, medidas que cambian etc.. Y el que se quedó con la foto fija de un día en el que decidió montarselo de una forma se queda con el culo al aire en nada. Y lueto te quieres poner al día con otros que no decidieron lo mismo sino otra cosa y por casualidades de la vida les fue mejor... y claro: envidias, rencor, equívocos, malos entendidos y colapso... Y sin quererse poner al día: sale a la calle, lo intenta pero no le llega y se frustra.

Y yo lo intento pero no lo veo: a no ser por no querer hacer su trabajo, o sea por omisión, yo no veo a alguien del sepe (cobrando como mileurista) dando prestaciones a sujetos para que se lo monten con rentas (que dejan rastro en el sistema porque el inquilino y el banco declaran). Legalmente, claro está, que de todo hay...

Moraleja: al que lo pillan ya tiene suficiente con lo suyo, obligando a trapichear con lo que se pueda No andará contándolo por los foros


----------



## Cui Bono (2 May 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Como esta montado no es justo por faltar rigor en el control a la hora de aplicar.
> Dejan que la ventaja nazca de esos fallos en lugar de procurar que lo sea del mérito, el talento, la capacidad o el esfuerzo. Los límites existen pero se aplican regular en el mejor de los casos y los agravios se cometen por memeces que dan idea de la talla de los políticos posturetas. Dejan al trabajador serio con el culo al aire
> 
> Los que reman al cabo de décadas agotados van soltando remo.
> ...



Te estás equivocando. 

Si te ofrecen un curro, te pagan el alquiler en el desplazamiento 6 meses y con eso llegas a, pongamos, 2000€ netos prorrateados, eso puede valerme, pero si son 1400€ prorrateados y me gasto 400€ en vivienda, prefiero la paguita, ya que me quedarían mil y algo.

El cálculo que debes hacer es, pongamos, (1000-475) / 168 horas y te sale lo que realmente estás cobrando por estar trabajando en relación con ser paguitero y, si tienes ahorros y no quieres dejar nada a los sobrinos, eliges paguita. 

Tu partes del supuesto de que todos son paguiteros en principio, cuando solo se trata de un cálculo en el que a tu tiempo le pones un valor. Sigues estando en el SEPE, pero no aceptas ser una putita laboral, porque te sale muy a cuenta pagarte a tí mismo con los ahorros. Ten en cuanta que nop solo son los 475, sino que estás cotizando como si ganaras 1200.

No hay colapso porque hay remeros, como antes también uno mismo fue, hay un sistema y hay excedentes en producto y servicios. 

Antes de que hubiera tractores un labriego podía decir lo de "hay que ganarse el pan", pero tras la mecanización, ya no, ya hay excedente. Aplícalo a todos los sectores. Ya no es que haga falta menos gente para casi todo, es que incluso la gente que haya se puede repartir el curro en base a la edad y sin que eso implique que se deje de currar (entrando y saliendo cuando ya tienes >50) y complementando con ahorros, con la inercia económica de las vacas gordas. 

Si ya partes de que no tienes ahorros o no vas a heredar, pues entonces hablaríamos de la cigarra y la hormiga y lo de la envidia lo debemos entender como que eres cigarra.


----------



## Bizarroff (2 May 2022)

Entre los dos años de paro, paguita +52, garajes de alquiler en negro (dos plazas tengo a 150€ cada uno), ir racionado los 60K de indemnización de despido (que me darán sin duda) hasta que me jubile, retirando poco a poco cuando sea necesario las seis cifras que tengo metidos en fondos de inversión y rescatando más de 50K del plan de pensiones a coste fiscal 0 (se puede en parados de larga duración) y libre de alquiler e hipoteca, teniendo una tienda en eBay con 24K euros en producto para coleccionistas, cuatro añitos me queda de dar remo (ahora tengo 47) y luego a vivir la vida.


----------



## singladura (2 May 2022)

Las pagas de mil euros son para los que tienen dependientes a cargo, que no duran toda la vida (los dependientes) y tienen unos gastos que aunque sean mínimos ahí están. Donde come uno no comen cuatro. Así de claro
Luego lo de complementar los 400 euros en negro es posible pero el tema es que todos están en lo mismo y esta super peleado. Unos supuestamente garages dedicados al alquiler se terminaron vendiendo rápido cuando hubo comprador a precio de saldo por el hartazgo de la lucha día a día.
No son dineros tocandote los huevos. Al contrario: puede que sea mucha faena para tan poca renta y al final no se le hace ascos a nada porque tirando haciendo como de que remas en algún lado se está infinítamente mejor que de autónomo 24/365
Quien puede pillar seguro que no soporta calamidades.

Y luego esta la fase de negación. Todos sabemos sumar y restar. Las cantidades importantes, aunque sean golosas por el hecho de que nunca se tiene la ocasión de poseerlas se tienen que considerar por lo que valen durante un tiempo. Sesenta mil euros a estirar en quince años sale a 400 euros mes. Da para los suministros, chapuzas y cuencos de arroz.. Y eso sin tonterias ... que 144 meses en ese régimen dan para muchas idas de olla, son tan largos de pasar como una cuaresma de las de antes sin pan...

Aqui lo único cierto son los capitales se seis números que si dan para tranquilidad . Tampoco son infinitos y pueden dan problemas si las normas obligan al control de patrimonio, ingresos y sociedades. Además el que tiene costumbre de ganarse la vida sobrrado raramente coincide con los más vulnerables. Seamos claros: o una cosa o la otra porque las no se va a poder, No es lo mismo andar en la cola de la comida de la cruz roja que ir a hacerla a la terraza de moda.
Lo digo porque es un clásico eso de la excusa entre los que se creen colegas de "total eran cien euros de nada y..." y saber que para muchos ese es el presupuesto mensual para una u otra cosa y no pueden dejar un céntimo sin aprovechar


----------



## E. Pinilla (1 Jun 2022)

En lugar de abrir otro hilo, he preferido continuar este que hablaba del tema. Lo primero, me han confirmado que son 750 euros por un lado y el subsidio de 463 euros por otro. De hecho, he encontrado un hilo muy interesante sobre gente que aprovecha esta circunstancia y las herramientas que da el estado, para dejar de remar hasta la edad de jubilación (para los que ya no quieran currar y seguir cotizando). Sin embargo, para el plan hace falta tener dinero ahorrado. Pongo el hilo y uno de los mensajes que veo bastante interesantes:









Subsidio para mayores de 52 años al llegar a la IF


Yo he conseguido la independencia financiera con 60 años utilizando el subsidio de mayores de 52 años. Tenía ahorrados unos 250.000€ en fondos de inversión fruto de las ganancias obtenidas de invertir los ahorros de mi trabajo durante años. Con estos fondos de inversión, según los cálculos del...




foro.cazadividendos.com





_Yo he conseguido la independencia financiera con 60 años utilizando el subsidio de mayores de 52 años. Tenía ahorrados unos 250.000€ en fondos de inversión fruto de las ganancias obtenidas de invertir los ahorros de mi trabajo durante años. Con estos fondos de inversión, según los cálculos del SEPE, se obtiene un rendimiento presunto de 7.500€ anuales (250.000 *3%) lo que supone una renta de 625€ mes. Con este renta junto con alguna otra renta que tenía superaba el tope de rentas exigido por el subsidio.

Lo que hice fue reembolsar una parte, eligiendo aquellos fondos de inversión con menores plusvalías y traspasarlos a una cuenta corriente que me da un interés de un 0,20% y que tengo total disponibilidad. He reestructurado la cartera de fondos aumentando el porcentaje que tenía en renta variable e invirtiendo en sectores y zonas con futuro (consumo digital, sector digital, inteligencia artificial, robótica, cambio climático, biotecnología, sector salud, China, Corea del Sur, Taiwan, Singapur, Vietnam, Australia, otros países de Asia, tecnología en USA, etc.). De esta forma, lo que tengo en la cuenta corriente actúa como si fueran fondos de renta fija y es de donde obtengo mi “sueldo”.

El resultado es que, con esa reestructuración que hice, ya no superaba el tope de rentas exigido por el SEPE. Solicité el subsidio y ahora estoy cobrando 452€ al mes y cotizando a la Seguridad Social por 1.385€.

Me he puesto un sueldo ficticio de 1.700€ mes: 1.248€ que obtengo de mis ahorros en cuenta corriente y 452€ que obtengo del subsidio. Me he puesto algunos límites como líneas de colores:
Una línea naranja para no superar los 1.600€ de gastos al mes.
Una línea roja para no superar los 1.700€ de gastos al mes.
Es decir, tengo un “sueldo” de 1.700€ de aquí a que me jubile (con 66 años). La idea es no sobrepasar los 1.600€ de gastos y, como mucho, los 1.700€. Aunque tengo un buen colchón (entre la cuenta corriente y los fondos de inversión) y podría gastar mas, si no supero esos límites de gasto, el colchón aumentará con el tiempo._


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Pues es cierto que puedo estar equivocado. Este enlace lo comenta y creo que si se pueden tener unos ingresos adicionales de 750 euros en ciertas condiciones:
> 
> *Por otro lado hay que tener en cuenta cuáles son las rentas que tiene en cuenta el SEPE para determinar que no se superan los 750 euros al mes necesarios para poder cobrar los 463,20 euros mensuales que se destinan con el subsidio para mayores de 52 años*. Tanto es así, que hay que diferenciar hasta cinco tipos de rentas que son computables para determinar si se superan o no esta cuantía límite fijada por la administración de empleo. Estas rentas son las referentes son:
> 
> ...



el último punto no lo entiendo...


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2022)

ese es mi objetivo, con unos ahorros en cta corriente y un piso alquilado que no supere los 750 mes


----------



## cooperator (1 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y de postre hipoteca inversa , otros mil y pico pavos al mes, y que se jodan los herederos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Lo mejor es no tener herederos.


----------



## E. Pinilla (1 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> el último punto no lo entiendo...



Supongo que te refieres a este último punto:

_"También son computables los ingresos de cuentas corrientes correspondientes al capital mobiliario."_

Yo tampoco lo tengo muy claro. He encontrado este enlace el cual creo que se refiere precisamente a eso, aunque no estoy seguro.









Los rendimientos del capital mobiliario en la Declaración de la Renta - Monge Guerrero


Siguiendo con estos artículos, acerca de todos los aspectos sobre la Campaña de la Declaración de la Renta, desgranaremos todo lo relativo a los rendimientos...




mongeguerrero.com


----------



## hijodeputin (1 Jun 2022)

que triste tener que vivir de migajas los últimos 30 años de tu vida.


----------



## ray merryman (1 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo la hipoteca inversa la voy a pillar con la jubilación , lo tengo clarisimo ,es mi plan de pensiones.
> Para que se lo queden lo sobrinos , me lo gasto en vino.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A que edad se puede pedir la hipoteca inversa??.
Estoy por sacar una con una propiedad que tengo y mandarlo todo a tomar por culo.
De aquí al 2030 no vamos a cobrar una puta mierda.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> A que edad se puede pedir la hipoteca inversa??.
> Estoy por sacar una con una propiedad que tengo y mandarlo todo a tomar por culo.
> De aquí al 2030 no vamos a cobrar una puta mierda.



Tienes que leerte las condiciones para tener pensión. 

Deberías cotizar al menos 25 años (creo que piden 15 años), pero trata de que sean al menos 25 años. Si ya los tienes y te acercas a los 52.. estúdialo muy bien, ten un plan para los siguientes 15 años antes de jubilarte y cuando lo veas claro, tírate al río.

La inversa te la dan a cualquier edad pero has de superar el departamento de riesgos. No se van a arriesgar a que seas okupa de tu propia casa. Si es una segunda casa, no hay problema.


----------



## urano (2 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> que triste tener que vivir de migajas los últimos 30 años de tu vida.




Depende..hay mucha gente que sus trabajos son totalmente alienantes y es un suplicio diario ...y dices los últimos 30 años....como que todo el mundo llega a los 80 años...hay cantidad de gente que en la cincuentena el médico le da una mala noticia.


----------



## selenio (2 Jun 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Desde hace unos años un año trabajado a media jornada cuenta como un año cotizado.
> 
> Lo que no se es si por ejemplo trabajas 10 horas a la semana si cuenta como año cotizado tambien.
> 
> La clave seria trabajar por ejemplo media jornada 15 años al menos.



No se si lo habran comentado en este hilo, pero esa paga de 465€ para mayores de 52 años, actualmente cotiza a la SS, como si fuera por 1458€, mas que un remero de 1000€, esa paga cotiza por el 125% de la cotizacion minima, osea que si estas desde los 52 hasta los 65 años, sumas 13 años a los 15 que tenias, total 27 años, vamos que si tienes algun trapicheo de no mas de 750€ adicional, que trabaje rita la cantaoora, que encima tocandote los güevos cotizas mas, que currando por 1100€/mes.

*Base cotizacion paga de mayores 52 años*

_Desde el 13 de marzo de 2019 el SEPE cotiza a la Seguridad Social por quienes reciben el subsidio de mayores de 52 años. _*La base de cotización es el 125 % de la base de cotización mínima vigente cada año.*
_
*Desde el 1 de enero de 2022, la base mínima ha pasado a ser de 1.166,70 euros al mes, por lo que el subsidio de mayores de 52 años cotizará por el 125%, es decir, por una base de 1.458,37 euros al mes.*_


----------



## E. Pinilla (2 Jun 2022)

selenio dijo:


> No se si lo habran comentado en este hilo, pero esa paga de 465€ para mayores de 52 años, actualmente cotiza a la SS, como si fuera por 1458€, mas que un remero de 1000€, esa paga cotiza por el 125% de la cotizacion minima, osea que si estas desde los 52 hasta los 65 años, sumas 13 años a los 15 que tenias, total 27 años, vamos que si tienes algun trapicheo de no mas de 750€ adicional, que trabaje rita la cantaoora, que encima tocandote los güevos cotizas mas, que currando por 1100€/mes.
> 
> *Base cotizacion paga de mayores 52 años*
> 
> ...



Eso es interesante. De hecho, estoy leyendo que algunas personas hacen trapicheos en los últimos años para subir su jubilación. Se hacen autónomos un par de años y luego la diferencia de lo que cobran es mucho mayor. Hablo de memoria y supongo que se tendría que mirar llegado el momento. Sin embargo, hay muchos "trucos" para los quieran salir de la diabólica carrera de la rata (y no pasar necesidades ni carencias). 



hijodeputin dijo:


> que triste tener que vivir de migajas los últimos 30 años de tu vida.



Es triste como tratan a la gente en España que ha trabajado toda su vida, sacrificando sus mejores años en jornadas eternas y aguantando mucha mierda. Pero está en nuestra mano intentar cambiar nuestro destino y vivir con algo más de libertad y desahogo. Hay medios de conseguir salir del infierno laboral (para mucha gente lo es) y vivir bastante bien con algo más que migajas. De hecho, el enlace del foro que he puesto se trata de eso. Dejar de remar ganando dinero más que suficiente para vivir bien en el lugar del mundo que quieras. ¿No es ese al final el objetivo de mucha gente llegada a cierta edad?


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si, pero como tengas lagunas durante el desempleo donde el SEPE no haga la cotización (que es lo más fácil que ocurra durante el periodo de 52 a 55 años y después si de vez en cuando se trabaja) y por tanto se haga la base mínima para esos casos durante el tiempo de transición, ya te advierto que el palo es descomunal y al final te encuentras practicamente con lo mismo que una no contributiva.
> 
> Antes no porque el sistema era diferente pero con el sistema actual lleno de trampas el susto que se van a llevar muchos va a ser morrocotudo, ya te lo adelanto.
> 
> Saludos.



Acaba de describir perfrctamente como se va a van a calcular las pensiones futuras


----------



## Tackler (2 Jun 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...




Que guay, cobrando sin trabajar y encima cotizando por 1200 euros que es más de lo que gana mi novia echando sus horas en una aseguradora de Madrid.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jun 2022)

En Burbuja cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Jun 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> En lugar de abrir otro hilo, he preferido continuar este que hablaba del tema. Lo primero, me han confirmado que son 750 euros por un lado y el subsidio de 463 euros por otro. De hecho, he encontrado un hilo muy interesante sobre gente que aprovecha esta circunstancia y las herramientas que da el estado, para dejar de remar hasta la edad de jubilación (para los que ya no quieran currar y seguir cotizando). Sin embargo, para el plan hace falta tener dinero ahorrado. Pongo el hilo y uno de los mensajes que veo bastante interesantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El subnormal ese se contradice si el tope son 750 mes de otros ingresos va el notas y dice que se pone 1250 por sus cojones, y hacienda es tonta y tal.

Nada más declarar que tiene 250 boniatos le mandan a tomar por culo.


----------



## E. Pinilla (2 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El subnormal ese se contradice si el tope son 750 mes de otros ingresos va el notas y dice que se pone 1250 por sus cojones, y hacienda es tonta y tal.
> 
> Nada más declarar que tiene 250 boniatos le mandan a tomar por culo.



Según lo entiendo yo, hace la suma del subsidio con los 750 euros que puede ganar sin pasarse del SMI establecido. En la actualidad son 1213 euros que se pueden cobrar sin meterse en líos. Lo del tema de los 250 mil euros, eso no cuenta al ser dinero ahorrado. Los ahorros no cuentan para percibir el subsidio, sino lo que ganas o generes por otras fuentes (o si tienes esos ahorros rentando en algún plan de inversión). En el hilo hay más respuestas a eso que comentas y se explica bastante bien. Yo aconsejaría leerse todo el hilo que he puesto y luego sacar conclusiones. Aunque el hilo tiene un año, hay pequeñas joyas que dan información muy buena.


----------



## IMPULSES (2 Jun 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



MENUDAS INGENIERIAS OS MONTAIS ALGUNOS PARA SOLTAR EL REMO.
Se ha preguntado si en unos meses le llegará esa jubilación para sobrevivir?


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Jun 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Según lo entiendo yo, hace la suma del subsidio con los 750 euros que puede ganar sin pasarse del SMI establecido. En la actualidad son 1213 euros que se pueden cobrar sin meterse en líos. Lo del tema de los 250 mil euros, eso no cuenta al ser dinero ahorrado. Los ahorros no cuentan para percibir el subsidio, sino lo que ganas o generes por otras fuentes (o si tienes esos ahorros rentando en algún plan de inversión). En el hilo hay más respuestas a eso que comentas y se explica bastante bien. Yo aconsejaría leerse todo el hilo que he puesto y luego sacar conclusiones. Aunque el hilo tiene un año, hay pequeñas joyas que dan información muy buena.



Si lees pone que se pone 1250 de sus ahorros más 450 del suicidio igual a 1700.

Vamos que faltan aliens, si podría ponerse 1200 de tope total vamos 750+450 de paguita, pero en inversiones que pasa si un año le va demasiado bien y se pasa pues que le quitan el suicidio, vamos que para no jugarsela mucho la jugada sería rentas por unos 8000 al año ya sea de ahorro, bolsa o alquileres, tener zulo pagado y los 450 de paguita, ahí sí se vive bien hackeando al estado corrupto rascándosela 13-15 años + los 2 de paro.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 Jun 2022)

Años ha desde antes de que el actual gobierno recuperase para el subisidio 52+ las condiciones que tenía anteriormente que un servidor intentaba ilustrar aquí sobre las bondades del subsidio pero con poco éxito, sin embargo, tal vez porque entonces el subsidio se veia como algo de pobres. Me congratulo pues ahora de que la mayoria vea la luz pero ojo, que nadie se despiste que ya sabemos que el sistema es muy perro y basta que atisbe que la borregada ha descubierto el Yelmo de Mambrino para que se acabe el chollo. Quiero decir, que quien lo pueda pillar no espere ya que una vez concedido y mientras no la cages y te lo quiten se rige por las normas vigentes cuando te lo aprobaron. Sería raro que las condiciones actuales no cambiaran en alguna sutileza que haga que en la práctica sean la mitad que ahora quienes tienen derecho y en esto me apuesto un guebo. Incluso mientras lo cobres no te podrás despitar ya que como siga bajando el paro serás objetivo preferente para volver a remar.


----------



## E. Pinilla (2 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Si lees pone que se pone 1250 de sus ahorros más 450 del suicidio igual a 1700.
> 
> Vamos que faltan aliens, si podría ponerse 1200 de tope total vamos 750+450 de paguita, pero en inversiones que pasa si un año le va demasiado bien y se pasa pues que le quitan el suicidio, vamos que para no jugarsela mucho la jugada sería rentas por unos 8000 al año ya sea de ahorro, bolsa o alquileres, tener zulo pagado y los 450 de paguita, ahí sí se vive bien hackeando al estado corrupto rascándosela 13-15 años + los 2 de paro.



Si, en ese sentido no cuadran bien las cuentas. Entiendo que se podría hacer con una cantidad oficial por un lado, y luego el adicional por otro. Por ejemplo, por un lado los 1200 euros de subsidio/rentas y lo demás por otro lado diferente. Todo lo que pase de 1200 euros ya sería porque se tiene un buen colchón ahorrado (al SEPE eso lo le importa) o ganándolo en negro (alquilando plazas de garaje en mano, haciendo chapuzas, etc.). El problema de tirar de los ahorros es que requiere un auto control de gastos para no pasarse todos los meses. Algunos dirán que los ahorros no se deberían tocar, sin embargo, la verdadera pregunta es ¿cuantos años piensas vivir? El dinero está para gastarlo y disfrutarlo, porque los 100, 200, 250 o 300 mil no te los vas a llevar al otro barrio.

Lo ideal sería tener esos 1200 asegurados pero vigilando que no pasara la cantidad permitida. Luego tener cualquier cantidad extra por un lado que no pudieran meter mano. Si al final es buscar la fórmula para vivir sin estrecheces pero de forma legal. ¿Hay variables que pueden salir mal? Por desgracia si, y no hay nada asegurado en este vida. Un problema o cagada y el subsidio se puede ir a la mierda en un segundo. Todo tiene su riesgo.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Acaba de describir perfrctamente como se va a van a calcular las pensiones futuras




Se está calculando ya. Los que se están jubilando ahora no suelen tener lagunas de cotización y por tanto no les afecta o practicamente nada pero cuando se comiencen a jubilar los que ahora tienen unos 40- 50 años (que es para los que se ha hecho ese sistema) el susto como digo va a ser monumental para los que no hayan tenido un trabajo estable hasta la jubilación. Y los que son chavales ahora pues lo mejor es ni pensarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se está calculando ya. Los que se están jubilando ahora no suelen tener lagunas de cotización y por tanto no les afecta o practicamente nada pero cuando se comiencen a jubilar los que ahora tienen unos 40- 50 años (que es para los que se ha hecho ese sistema) el susto como digo va a ser monumental para los que no hayan tenido un trabajo estable hasta la jubilación. Y los que son chavales ahora pues lo mejor es ni pensarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso mismo hay que saber que para ese rango, o hasta los 50 y pocos, tener más de 15 cotizados es un timo porque te va a quedar mas o menos.


----------



## deckard009 (2 Jun 2022)

Si un mes te pasas de los 750€ de ingresos tope, ese mes no hay paguita, pero el siguiente si no se supera el límite, vuelve a haber paguita.

Esto es por si hay herencias, ese mes se cobra la herencia y por tanto no hay paguita, pero al siguiente como ya no hay ingresos por encima del límite se cobra otra vez.

También hay posibilidad de trabajar y cobrar la ayuda, pero no se muy bien si se reduce al 50% 

Se puede liquidar una cuenta en un mes para cobrar los intereses, y ese mes no hay paguita, pero ya tienes cash para el resto del año.

Mi plan era comprar 2 o 3 plazitas de aparcamiento y alquilarlas para complementar la paga, y vivir la vida contemplativa en el puebliño, con casa pagada, gastos mínimos y 0 posibilidades de recibir una oferta de empleo que ponga en peligro la paga.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por eso mismo hay que saber que para ese rango, o hasta los 50 y pocos, tener más de 15 cotizados es un timo porque te va a quedar mas o menos.




Salvo que seas funci o uno de los poquísimos de la privada que tenga la suerte de un empleo estable sin épocas desempleado te va a quedar practicamente lo mismo si cotizas 30 años que si cotizas 15 e incluso si cotizas menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Salvo que seas funci o uno de los poquísimos de la privada que tenga la suerte de un empleo estable sin épocas desempleado te va a quedar practicamente lo mismo si cotizas 30 años que si cotizas 15 e incluso si cotizas menos.
> 
> Saludos.



Si dices que en 30 años te queda lo mismo da igual ser funcionario que no. Si ganas mucha pasta y cotizas un huevo igual no tanto pero para lo normal será así seas funcionario o no.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si dices que en 30 años te queda lo mismo da igual ser funcionario que no. Si ganas mucha pasta y cotizas un huevo igual no tanto pero para lo normal será así seas funcionario o no.




Lo digo porque los funcis no tienen épocas de desempleo y el nuevo sistema que tengas épocas que no estés trabajando lo penaliza muchísimo a la hora de jubilarte, sobre todo si esas épocas de desempleo son a partir de los 50, que precisamente es cuando tiene más problemas para encontrar la gente curro.

Lo han calculado todo muy bien para las próximas jubilaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo digo porque los funcis no tienen épocas de desempleo y el nuevo sistema que tengas épocas que no estés trabajando lo penaliza muchísimo a la hora de jubilarte, sobre todo si esas épocas de desempleo son a partir de los 50, que precisamente es cuando tiene más problemas para encontrar la gente curro.
> 
> Lo han calculado todo muy bien para las próximas jubilaciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre como son 35 años o 37 prácticamente no puedes parar si no empiezas desde muy joven. Pero eso ya se penalizaba antes a un 8% creo por año faltante. 

Pero aun suponiendo que llegues a los años para el 100% no te va a quedar una pensión como ahora porque es imposible, ya que no hay dinero. Los dos años esos hasta 37 no arreglan nada. Yo lo veo un timo y como digo, dará igual 35 que 20 o 15 o si no es así habrá muy poca diferencia. 

Los 15 años para tener acceso a posibles pagas están tardando en subirlo pero yo creo que más de eso es tontería cotizar. Pero claro necesitas dinero para vivir hasta los 50 y tantos con paguita y luego jubilación. Es que son muchos años.


----------



## Second (2 Jun 2022)

pues conozco muchos, en el 2008-9 al paro luego paga de 426, cursos del auno que pagan 1000+-, cotizando ese año al paro, se acaba el curso cobran paro 4 meses, vuelta a la paga y ahora después de todo eso me piden trabajo para los 2 años para cubrir la jubilación, yo soy autonomo, si que venga a currar pero te dicen que de autónomo no.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (2 Jun 2022)

cobrando el subsidio que pension queda con conyuge no a cargo ?


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hombre como son 35 años o 37 prácticamente no puedes parar si no empiezas desde muy joven. Pero eso ya se penalizaba antes a un 8% creo por año faltante.
> 
> Pero aun suponiendo que llegues a los años para el 100% no te va a quedar una pensión como ahora porque es imposible, ya que no hay dinero. Los dos años esos hasta 37 no arreglan nada. Yo lo veo un timo y como digo, dará igual 35 que 20 o 15 o si no es así habrá muy poca diferencia.
> 
> Los 15 años para tener acceso a posibles pagas están tardando en subirlo pero yo creo que más de eso es tontería cotizar. Pero claro necesitas dinero para vivir hasta los 50 y tantos con paguita y luego jubilación. Es que son muchos años.




La pensión de 15 años con las nuevas penalizaciones probablemente se vaya a quedar poquito más que la no contributiva y el IMV (si es que no se queda igual que tampoco me extrañaría) solo que es bastante más descansando. Por tanto veremos legiones cobrando el mínimo asegurado sin hacer nada y comiendo siempre brozas. Es lo que están buscando por otra parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La pensión de 15 años con las nuevas penalizaciones probablemente se vaya a quedar poquito más que la no contributiva y el IMV (si es que no se queda igual que tampoco me extrañaría) solo que es bastante más descansando. Por tanto veremos legiones cobrando el mínimo asegurado sin hacer nada y comiendo siempre brozas. Es lo que están buscando por otra parte.
> 
> Saludos.



Si pero la pensión completa también bajará. Eso es lo que importa. Yo digo que no vas a cobrar más del 30% más por trabajar 37 años que por 15


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si pero la pensión completa también bajará. Eso es lo que importa. Yo digo que no vas a cobrar más del 30% más por trabajar 37 años que por 15




En 2027 para la pensión completa se necesitarán trabajados 38 años y 6 meses. A ver quien tiene cojones a llegar a eso en un pais donde ya te piden estudios y másters hasta para ir a vendimiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En 2027 para la pensión completa se necesitarán trabajados 38 años y 6 meses. A ver quien tiene cojones a llegar a eso en un pais donde ya te piden estudios y másters hasta para ir a vendimiar.
> 
> Saludos.



Y pensión completa como las de ahora o recortada... Porque por mucho que suban la edad estos inútiles no es suficiente, no sale la cuenta. La gente se va a ir antes cuando vea el timo. Y si no es que son tontos. Ahora hay gumias que se pueden jubilar a los 63 con una pasta y por no perder 50 o 100 euros se quedan. No tendrán vida.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y pensión completa como las de ahora o recortada... Porque por mucho que suban la edad estos inútiles no es suficiente, no sale la cuenta. La gente se va a ir antes cuando vea el timo. Y si no es que son tontos. Ahora hay gumias que se pueden jubilar a los 63 con una pasta y por no perder 50 o 100 euros se quedan. No tendrán vida.




Para ir recortando las pensiones ya se han sacado de la manga lo del IPC medio. Y encima se lo venden a la borregada como todo un éxito y una mejora.

Saludos.


----------



## kikelon (3 Jun 2022)

Se saca más haciéndote morito y llevando descalzos a los churumbeles


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se está calculando ya. Los que se están jubilando ahora no suelen tener lagunas de cotización y por tanto no les afecta o practicamente nada pero cuando se comiencen a jubilar los que ahora tienen unos 40- 50 años (que es para los que se ha hecho ese sistema) el susto como digo va a ser monumental para los que no hayan tenido un trabajo estable hasta la jubilación. Y los que son chavales ahora pues lo mejor es ni pensarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



lo que ocurrirá es que cuando se vayan jubilando los cincuentones, les va a quedar una paguita muy cercana a una no contributiva por lo que hemos dicho, y los familiares más jóvenes se van a dar cuenta que no merece la pena cotizar, pues los requisitos para tener una pensión digna son imposibles para la mayoría

los que se están jubilando ahora todavía son los que tenían trabajos fijos y muchos años cotizados, pero esa tendencia ya está declinando, y en unos años empezarán a llegar las paguitas de mierda cercanas al tipo no contributivo... hasta entonces la gente no va a aprender

esto es como el hermano mayor que estudió una carrera difícil porque iba a ganar pasta a raudales y luego está parado, hasta que el hermano pequeño no ve a su hermano muerto de asco parado, no reacciona


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Jun 2022)

Me paso solo para decir que el truco de este subsidio está en gastarselo en pesitos, osea, el subsidio en dinero es una mierda que te da para mal comer y pagar los recibos de suministros basicos, pero imagina que en lugar de ser 460€ son 1000€ ya que entonces la cosa cambia y tienes margen para algo mas. Pues de eso se trata, gastarselo allí donde tenga ese poder adquisitivo aparte de otras posibles ventajas. No todos podrán hacer eso vale, y hay que hacerlo tomando las debidas precauciones para evitar en lo posible que te pillen.


----------



## E. Pinilla (3 Jun 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Me paso solo para decir que el truco de este subsidio está en gastarselo en pesitos, osea, el subsidio en dinero es una mierda que te da para mal comer y pagar los recibos de suministros basicos, pero imagina que en lugar de ser 460€ son 1000€ ya que entonces la cosa cambia y tienes margen para algo mas. Pues de eso se trata, gastarselo allí donde tenga ese poder adquisitivo aparte de otras posibles ventajas. No todos podrán hacer eso vale, y hay que hacerlo tomando las debidas precauciones para evitar en lo posible que te pillen.



Exactamente. Los 463 euros son una mierda en si misma y es para gastos básicos. Sin embargo, para los que tengan un buen colchón de ahorros y una forma de sacar unos ingresos adicionales, puede ser una forma perfecta para dejar de remar. El que pide un subsidio a los 52 años es que se ha quedado en el paro, y tal como están las cosas es difícil volver a meterse en el ámbito laboral. Aun en el caso de conseguirlo, estar hasta los 65-67 años puteado y viendo como se escapa la vida, pues no es una buena estrategia. Algunas veces hay que parar de remar y planificar lo que vas a hacer en los próximos años.


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Jun 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Exactamente. Los 463 euros son una mierda en si misma y es para gastos básicos. Sin embargo, para los que tengan un buen colchón de ahorros y una forma de sacar unos ingresos adicionales, puede ser una forma perfecta para dejar de remar. El que pide un subsidio a los 52 años es que se ha quedado en el paro, y tal como están las cosas es difícil volver a meterse en el ámbito laboral. Aun en el caso de conseguirlo, estar hasta los 65-67 años puteado y viendo como se escapa la vida, pues no es una buena estrategia. Algunas veces hay que parar de remar y planificar lo que vas a hacer en los próximos años.



Es que es de cajon, entre quedarse aquí viendo, como bien dices , como se te escapa la vida, todos los días iguales con la misma rutina y las estaciones como unico cambio durante el año, perdiendo los contactos que te quedaban porque no tienes dinero ni para quedar con ellos a tomar una caña, tema mugeras para que vamos a hablar, pasando frio en invierno para no gastar en calefacción, el coche hace tiempo que lo vendiste, sociedad fria, envejecida y cada vez mas psicopata, etc.... 

..... o entre pasar la mayor parte del año en clima calido, con playas, sociedad joven y dinamica, un lugar donde existes aunque no conozcas a nadie porque tienes cosas que contar y has hecho cosas en tu vida por lo que suscitas curiosidad, donde hasta puedes hacer algun tipo de actividad si quieres porque no te lo van a impedir aunque tampoco te den subvenciones, donde comer tanto en casa como fuera así como ocio a mitad de precio que aquí, de mugeras ni hablamos, etc.... pues parece que no hay color. 

Desde luego que hacen falta ahorros porque habrá imprevistos y costes adicionales como billete de vuelo pero se trata de donde sacar mas por ese dinero. El que pueda reunir 50k de efectivo y no le queden mas de 10 años para jubilarse pienso que no hay mejor uso que salvar esos años complementando el subsidio con ese dinero. Y si a la jubilación te quedan 1.500€ brutos eres el puto amo según a donde hayas recalado en realidad para que quieres mas. Cierto que puede haber imponderables y no somos adivinos del futuro pero se puede intentar precaverse de algunas cosas.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En 2027 para la pensión completa se necesitarán trabajados 38 años y 6 meses. A ver quien tiene cojones a llegar a eso en un pais donde ya te piden estudios y másters hasta para ir a vendimiar.
> 
> Saludos.



Funcis?.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Jun 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Exactamente. Los 463 euros son una mierda en si misma y es para gastos básicos. Sin embargo, para los que tengan un buen colchón de ahorros y una forma de sacar unos ingresos adicionales, puede ser una forma perfecta para dejar de remar. El que pide un subsidio a los 52 años es que se ha quedado en el paro, y tal como están las cosas es difícil volver a meterse en el ámbito laboral. Aun en el caso de conseguirlo, estar hasta los 65-67 años puteado y viendo como se escapa la vida, pues no es una buena estrategia. Algunas veces hay que parar de remar y planificar lo que vas a hacer en los próximos años.



Cuida pq te crees que hay que hacer la renta con imv?.
Pq están investigando a ver si de verdad tienes ingresos por otro lado.


----------



## 4motion (3 Jun 2022)

Second dijo:


> pues conozco muchos, en el 2008-9 al paro luego paga de 426, cursos del auno que pagan 1000+-, cotizando ese año al paro, se acaba el curso cobran paro 4 meses, vuelta a la paga y ahora después de todo eso me piden trabajo para los 2 años para cubrir la jubilación, yo soy autonomo, si que venga a currar pero te dicen que de autónomo no.



Cursos que te pagan y cotizan? nunca he visto cosa semejante.

Será en Alemania.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> lo que ocurrirá es que cuando se vayan jubilando los cincuentones, les va a quedar una paguita muy cercana a una no contributiva por lo que hemos dicho, y los familiares más jóvenes se van a dar cuenta que no merece la pena cotizar, pues los requisitos para tener una pensión digna son imposibles para la mayoría
> 
> los que se están jubilando ahora todavía son los que tenían trabajos fijos y muchos años cotizados, pero esa tendencia ya está declinando, y en unos años empezarán a llegar las paguitas de mierda cercanas al tipo no contributivo... hasta entonces la gente no va a aprender
> 
> esto es como el hermano mayor que estudió una carrera difícil porque iba a ganar pasta a raudales y luego está parado, hasta que el hermano pequeño no ve a su hermano muerto de asco parado, no reacciona




Pues tú imagínate por ejemplo el montón de gente que conozco que lleva ya años trabajando a tiempo parcial en la restauración lo que les puede quedar de jubilación, igual hasta cobrarán igual o hasta menos que uno que no haya currado nunca y no lo digo en broma.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues tú imagínate por ejemplo el montón de gente que conozco que lleva ya años trabajando a tiempo parcial en la restauración lo que les puede quedar de jubilación, *igual hasta cobrarán igual o hasta menos que uno que no haya currado nunca y no lo digo en broma.*
> 
> Saludos.



completamente de acuerdo


----------



## samaruc (3 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cursos que te pagan y cotizan? nunca he visto cosa semejante.
> 
> Será en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Son meigas. Haberlos haylos pero yo no creo.



_Las Escuelas Taller y las Casas de Oficios constituyen un programa público de empleo-formación que tiene como finalidad la inserción de desempleados jóvenes menores de veinticinco años, a través de su cualificación en alternancia con la práctica profesional, en ocupaciones relacionadas con la recuperación o promoción del patrimonio artístico, histórico, cultural o natural, así como con la rehabilitación de entornos urbanos o del medio ambiente, la mejora de las condiciones de vida de las ciudades, así como cualquier otra actividad de utilidad pública o de interés general y social que permita la inserción a través de la profesionalización y experiencia de los participantes. _






Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social


Sitio web del Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social: Contiene la página principal del sitio web del Ministerio




www.mites.gob.es


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Todos ellos tienen la misma moral. La suya propia.



Como la tiene el estado.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## samaruc (3 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cursos que te pagan y cotizan? nunca he visto cosa semejante.
> 
> Será en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Para mayores de 25 años también hay meigas



*Talleres de Empleo*

_Es un programa mixto que combina acciones de formación-empleo, dirigidas a desempleados de 25 o más años, en actividades relacionadas con nuevos yacimientos de empleo de interés general y social, promovidos por entidades públicas o privadas sin ánimo de lucro, facilitando así su posterior integración en el mercado de trabajo, tanto en el empleo por cuenta ajena como mediante la creación de proyectos empresariales o de economía social. 






Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social


Sitio web del Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social: Contiene la página principal del sitio web del Ministerio




www.mites.gob.es




_


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Ago 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



Estoy en la misma texitura....me faltan unos dias para los 49 años 1/2.

Voy intentando atar etapas:

0) Vivienda pagada. + ahorros necesarios para cubrir 1000€ al mes con junto a la Paga no contributiva a partir de los puntos 1) 2) 3) 4) No Bigotuda, ni Hijos, Y el consumo basico.

1) 49 años 1/2 -->2 años de paro + 6 meses por mayor de 45 años =52 años ( Paga no contributiva hasta la jubilacion)

2) 50 años--> 2 años de paro = 52 años (Paga no contributiva hasta la jubilacion)

3) 52 años --> 2 años de paro = 54 años (Paga no contributiva hasta la jubiliacion)

4) 55 años --> Carpetazo definitivo ( Teniendo en cuenta Futuros, y Modificacion de Normativas)

1) 2) y 3) Puede ser necesario; los 2 ultimos años antes de la edad oficial de la Jubilacion; someterse a un acuerdo voluntario con la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Socia*l* pagando una cuota mensual que te permita seguir cotizando para la futura paga de la pension contributiva.

Por ahora cumplido casi el punto 1).

Pero mi idea es cuanto antes, pero sin pillarme los dedos y contando con ahorros .

WARNING: If it appears, BIGOTUDA press the launch button or the planned plan can be aborted


----------



## pepitoacojonado (23 Sep 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Estoy en la misma texitura....me faltan unos dias para los 49 años 1/2.
> 
> Voy intentando atar etapas:
> 
> ...




1) Conseguido.

Vamos a ver si conseguimos........2).


----------



## I'm back (23 Sep 2022)

No me voy a leer el hilo entero pero la conclusión es sí, hay que generar las condiciones para cumplir los requisitos necesarios para ser beneficiario de este subsidio


----------



## pepitoacojonado (23 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Del punto 1 has conseguido la edad ¿Has conseguido ya el paro o todavía te tienen que despedir?
> 
> Yo tengo ahora 47 años y medio, me quedan 2 para tocarme los cojones



Del punto 1) Conseguido la Edad.


----------



## McMurphy (15 Oct 2022)

Esto que se comenta en el hilo:

_*Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años. *_

¿Realmente es así?, me cuesta creerlo porque si te dan la paga de 52 es precisamente porque te consideran un "desauciado" para el mercado laboral, ¿cómo te van entonces a exigir trabajar dos años entre los 52 y 67?

Y con esta paga de 52 estás cotizando hasta la jubilacion, ¿no?


----------



## Tblls (16 Oct 2022)

En el país Vasco dan 800€ de rgi ya tardas


----------



## SCREENSHOT (18 Oct 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Esto que se comenta en el hilo:
> 
> _*Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años. *_
> 
> ...




@Bizarroff dice de dejar de remar a los 50...

Que yo sepa no podria, tiene que currar 2 años entre los 52 y los 67


----------



## Bizarroff (18 Oct 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> @Bizarroff dice de dejar de remar a los 50...
> 
> Que yo sepa no podria, tiene que currar 2 años entre los 52 y los 67



Entre los 52 y los 67, si cobras el subsidio de desempleo de mayores de 52 años ese periodo te cuenta como cotizado:

Cuando cobro el paro ¿estoy cotizando para la jubilación?

La base de cotización del subsidio de +52 es el 125 % de la base de cotización mínima vigente cada año. Desde el 1 de enero de 2022, la base mínima ha pasado a ser de 1.166,70 euros al mes, por lo que el subsidio de mayores de 52 años cotizará por el 125%, es decir, por una base de 1.458,37 euros al mes.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (24 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Entre los 52 y los 67, si cobras el subsidio de desempleo de mayores de 52 años ese periodo te cuenta como cotizado:
> 
> Cuando cobro el paro ¿estoy cotizando para la jubilación?
> 
> La base de cotización del subsidio de +52 es el 125 % de la base de cotización mínima vigente cada año. Desde el 1 de enero de 2022, la base mínima ha pasado a ser de 1.166,70 euros al mes, por lo que el subsidio de mayores de 52 años cotizará por el 125%, es decir, por una base de 1.458,37 euros al mes.




Entiendo lo que dices y ya lo sabia, se que estar cobrando el subsidio +52 años cotiza para la jubilacion. 


Pero creo que tienes que trabajar 2 años entre los 52 y los 67 años.

¿Puedes preguntar a algun abogado de tu sindicato o alguien que conozcas que te lo confirme?


O pregunta tu mismo en el SEPE y sales de dudas.


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Oct 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y ya lo sabia, se que estar cobrando el subsidio +52 años cotiza para la jubilacion.
> 
> 
> Pero creo que tienes que trabajar 2 años entre los 52 y los 67 años.
> ...



No tengo que preguntar a nadie porque no hay nada que preguntar. Solo hay que leer lo que dice el SEPE en el apartado de jubilación:

*Cumplir en el momento de la solicitud todos los requisitos, salvo la edad, para acceder a cualquier tipo de pensión contributiva de jubilación* en el sistema de la Seguridad Social español – Haber cotizado por jubilación 15 años, dos de los cuales han de estar dentro de los últimos 15 años -.
El requisito es COTIZAR dos años de los últimos quince, NO TRABAJAR. Y cotizar lo puedes hacer trabajando, suscribiendo el convenio especial de la seguridad social (que es pagar tu cotización sin tener que trabajar) o mediante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años.

Nunca verás a la seguridad social hablar de trabajar, siempre se refiere a cotizar:

Pensión de jubilación nacional | Solicitud y trámites de la seguridad social


----------



## Lovecraf (24 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No tengo que preguntar a nadie porque no hay nada que preguntar. Solo hay que leer lo que dice el SEPE en el apartado de jubilación:
> 
> *Cumplir en el momento de la solicitud todos los requisitos, salvo la edad, para acceder a cualquier tipo de pensión contributiva de jubilación* en el sistema de la Seguridad Social español – Haber cotizado por jubilación 15 años, dos de los cuales han de estar dentro de los últimos 15 años -.
> El requisito es COTIZAR dos años de los últimos quince, NO TRABAJAR. Y cotizar lo puedes hacer trabajando, suscribiendo el convenio especial de la seguridad social (que es pagar tu cotización sin tener que trabajar) o mediante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años.
> ...



*El requisito es COTIZAR dos años de los últimos quince, NO TRABAJAR. Y cotizar lo puedes hacer trabajando, suscribiendo el convenio especial de la seguridad social (que es pagar tu cotización sin tener que trabajar) o mediante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años.

Nunca verás a la seguridad social hablar de trabajar, siempre se refiere a cotizar:*

Pensión de jubilación nacional | Solicitud y trámites de la seguridad social
[/QUOTE]

Yo estoy cobrando el subsidio de +52. Y me corroe esa duda. Según entiendo en las condiciones para percibir la pensión contributiva si vienes cobrando el subsidio de +52 es la obligación de cotizar 2 años en los últimos 15. Entiendo que en mi caso tendría que buscar un trabajo y cotizar 2 años pero como bien dices el propio subsidio ya cotiza mientras los estás cobrando por lo que no tiene mucho sentido. 
me gustaría saber con claridad si hay que currar dos años porque no sirva la cotización del subsidio.


----------



## SCREENSHOT (24 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No tengo que preguntar a nadie porque no hay nada que preguntar. Solo hay que leer lo que dice el SEPE en el apartado de jubilación:
> 
> *Cumplir en el momento de la solicitud todos los requisitos, salvo la edad, para acceder a cualquier tipo de pensión contributiva de jubilación* en el sistema de la Seguridad Social español – Haber cotizado por jubilación 15 años, dos de los cuales han de estar dentro de los últimos 15 años -.
> El requisito es COTIZAR dos años de los últimos quince, NO TRABAJAR. Y cotizar lo puedes hacer trabajando, suscribiendo el convenio especial de la seguridad social (que es pagar tu cotización sin tener que trabajar) o mediante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años.
> ...





Gracias por la respuesta, ahora ya lo tengo claro. Y este hilo servira para ayudar a los que tengan intencion de DEJAR EL REMO antes de tiempo.


----------



## samaruc (24 Oct 2022)

Tienes que cumplir una serie de obligaciones, si no lo haces cometes una o más infracciones que conllevan, según el grado, determinadas sanciones 


Dejo por aquí las sanciones:


*Leves:*

_1ª. Infracción. Pérdida de 1 mes de prestaciones._
_2ª. Infracción. Pérdida de 3 meses de prestaciones._
_3ª. Infracción. Pérdida de 6 meses de prestaciones._
_4ª. Infracción. Extinción de prestaciones._

_*Graves:* _

_1ª. Infracción. Pérdida de 3 meses de prestaciones. _
_2ª. Infracción. Pérdida de 6 meses de prestaciones. _
_3ª. Infracción. Extinción de prestaciones._
_No obstante la escala anterior, se sancionará con la extinción de la prestación, el no comunicar, salvo causa justificada, las bajas en las prestaciones en el momento en que se produzcan situaciones que den lugar a la suspensión o extinción del derecho, o cuando se dejen de reunir los requisitos para el derecho a percibirlas, cuando por cualquiera de dichas causas se haya percib_ido indebidamente la prestación.

Puedes leer el tocho en:






Obligaciones, infracciones y sanciones | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## ruvigri (24 Oct 2022)

En resumen.

1º-Tener 50 años y que te tiren al paro 2 años. 

2º-Con los 52 tacos y si tienes unos ingresos inferiores a 750 euros (Por lo que he leído de rentas de alquiler, dividendos, bonos del estado* ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?*...). Ya te corresponden 14 pagas de 480 euros/mes hasta los 67.

3º-En ese periodo cotizas al 125% del SMI. Una vez llegues a los 67 ya tendrás una paga más digna *que ahora no se cual sería.*

Todas las cantidades son actualizadas al ipc anualmente, sobre todo por que te consideran desfavorecido.

Y te puedes ir a cobrar tu paga al Pueblo, Vietnan, La Guayana, a Birmania, Brasil...
Solo que 1 vez al año debes presentar tu modelo 100 (irpf) para que se compruebe que sigues cumpliendo los requisitos.

*¿La vivienda habitual cuenta? ¿Aunque vivas en un casoplón de 500k?*
Entiendo que eso de los 750 no será así tal cual. Se computará la renta de la unidad familiar y será no llegar a una media del SMI dependiendo de los miembros de la unidad familiar.

Curioso el hilo...


----------



## ferro a fondo (25 Oct 2022)

Lo de la paga de los 52, si cumples los requisitos, es un chollo relativamente, te da unas cuantas de cal y otra de arena:

La de arena: tienes que arreglarte para vivir con 450 y pico € al mes durante esos 15 años (puedes.tener rentas por otro lado, ya se dijo en el hilo, máximo 700€ mes aprox.)...

...pero llegas a l jubilación, con mínimo 30 años cotizados, de los que 15 te has tocado el papo y han cotizado por tí por una base de 1450 y pico euros mes a día de hoy (el 120% de la base mínima)...

...y con esos mínimos 30 años, ya te corresponde de jubilación el 80% de la base que tengas (y para el cómputo llevas esos 15 años de cálculo con los consabidos 1450€/mes del subsidio más lo que cada cual tenga anterior).

Para el que se plantee seriamente dejar de remar a los 50-52(si tiene derecho a algún paro), puede ser una opción curiosa....


----------



## pamplinero (25 Oct 2022)

Yo se de uno que lo prejubilaron a los 49 en Telefonica. Que cabronazo, mejor incluso que haberle tocado la loteria.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Oct 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> En resumen.
> 
> 1º-Tener 50 años y que te tiren al paro 2 años.
> 
> ...



Rentas de alquiler?? Puedes tener dos inmuebles que no superen el límite de patrimonio??? (Creo que son 37.000€ sin contar vivienda habitual)

Es así??


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Oct 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> No me voy a leer el hilo entero pero la conclusión es sí, hay que generar las condiciones para cumplir los requisitos necesarios para ser beneficiario de este subsidio



Tienes que residir en españa los años que cobras la prestación (52-67)??


----------



## César Borgia (25 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Rentas de alquiler?? Puedes tener dos inmuebles que no superen el límite de patrimonio??? (Creo que son 37.000€ sin contar vivienda habitual)
> 
> Es así??



No habla de patrimonio si no de rentas....................el límite de patrimonio es para otras paguitas.







Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> No habla de patrimonio si no de rentas....................el límite de patrimonio es para otras paguitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me lo puedo creer… a mi me queda más de una década para poder acogerme a dicha paguita, pero deseando estoy que llegue, anda que no es fácil justificar tener “solo 750€/mes teniendo varias propiedades…

Desde luego, menudo “roto” al sistema y menuda devaluación del “valor” trabajo que decía MARX…

En fin, el que. No mamá es por que no llora.


----------



## rianpar (25 Oct 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Está lleno de gente malviviendo en esa situación que perdió su empleo en la crisis de 2008.



Gente malviviendo? Yo diría que gente bienviviendo y por eso no buscan curro


----------



## Despotricador (25 Oct 2022)

rianpar dijo:


> Gente malviviendo? Yo diría que gente bienviviendo y por eso no buscan curro



Con 400 y pico, hijos a cargo y las rodillas y caderas hechas trizas, por poner adoquines y baldosas en jornadas de 12 horas en los tiempos gloriosos de la construcción. No les da curro ni Dios.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> que triste tener que vivir de migajas los últimos 30 años de tu vida.



lo triste es tener que vivir remando 8 o 9 horas al día, y ver como se escapa la vida sin poder hacer nada .


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2022)

selenio dijo:


> No se si lo habran comentado en este hilo, pero esa paga de 465€ para mayores de 52 años, actualmente cotiza a la SS, como si fuera por 1458€, mas que un remero de 1000€, esa paga cotiza por el 125% de la cotizacion minima, osea que si estas desde los 52 hasta los 65 años, sumas 13 años a los 15 que tenias, total 27 años, vamos que si tienes algun trapicheo de no mas de 750€ adicional, que trabaje rita la cantaoora, que encima tocandote los güevos cotizas mas, que currando por 1100€/mes.
> 
> *Base cotizacion paga de mayores 52 años*
> 
> ...



así es, la que más cotiza


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Estoy en la misma texitura....me faltan unos dias para los 49 años 1/2.
> 
> Voy intentando atar etapas:
> 
> ...



estoy en un caso similar aunque no igual. 49 años y mi idea es mandar todo a tomar por saco en 3 años. ahora mismo teletrabajo y tengo unos *8909* días, que equivalen a 24 años y 4 meses cotizados. 
En 3 años tendré 52 y ahí mi idea es plantarme (si no voy al paro antes) con unos ahorros y alguna propiedad en alquiler.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Oct 2022)

Eso de los 2 años de cotización mínimo que habéis dicho varios , es si no has cotizado en los últimos 15 años antes de jubilación.......... si estás cobrando el subsidio mayores 52 años desde los 52 años SI estas cotizando.


El periodo *cotizado mínimo es de 15 años* para tener derecho a una pensión contributiva. Tanto para los trabajadores que estén dados de alta en la Seguridad Social o en situación asimilada, como para aquellos que no estén en esas situaciones, el periodo genérico mínimo es de 15 años o 5.475 días cotizados. *Además, al menos debe haber dos años de cotización* comprendidos dentro de los 15 años anteriores al momento de generarse el derecho -o anteriores a la fecha en la que cesó la obligación de cotizar, para trabajadores en alta o situación asimilada-, que es lo que se conoce como carencia cualificada o específica.
Esto quiere decir que si una persona ha cotizado menos de 15 años en toda su vida, o si ha cotizado esos años pero dos de ellos no están dentro del periodo de 15 años anterior a su retiro (por ejemplo, desde los 52 años en el año 2027, cuando la edad legal para jubilarse sean los 67), o dentro de los 15 años previos al momento en que dejó de estar obligada a cotizar a la Seguridad Social –para trabajadores en alta o situación asimilada como por ejemplo los desempleados inscritos en la oficina de empleo-, pierde el derecho a su pensión contributiva, aunque *puede acceder a una pensión de carácter asistencial en determinados casos*.









¿Qué requisitos he de cumplir para jubilarme en España y obtener pensión contributiva?


Es necesario estar afiliado a la Seguridad Social, cumplir la edad legal mínima de retiro en cada momento y haber cotizado un mínimo de 15 años




www.jubilaciondefuturo.es


----------



## XRL (25 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> 400 euros es una pm.
> Es malvivir.
> A no ser que hagas ingeniería fiscal y tengas bienes o dinero en b.
> Pero tarde o temprano te pillan en mi pueblo un viejo tenía de patrimonio 4.000.000 millones de euros y llevaba 30 años cobrando una no contributiva le denuncio un inmi que tenía en b tiraron del hilo y descubrieron el pastel.



4 millones de euros y pidiendo no contributiva? xd vaya hijo de puta

así habrán miles


----------



## pepitoacojonado (26 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *El requisito es COTIZAR dos años de los últimos quince, NO TRABAJAR. Y cotizar lo puedes hacer trabajando, suscribiendo el convenio especial de la seguridad social (que es pagar tu cotización sin tener que trabajar) o mediante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años.
> 
> Nunca verás a la seguridad social hablar de trabajar, siempre se refiere a cotizar:*
> 
> Pensión de jubilación nacional | Solicitud y trámites de la seguridad social



*GRACIAS....me has quitado un peso de encima, si es asi.*

Yo estoy cobrando el subsidio de +52. Y me corroe esa duda. Según entiendo en las condiciones para percibir la pensión contributiva si vienes cobrando el subsidio de +52 es la obligación de cotizar 2 años en los últimos 15. Entiendo que en mi caso tendría que buscar un trabajo y cotizar 2 años pero como bien dices el propio subsidio ya cotiza mientras los estás cobrando por lo que no tiene mucho sentido.
me gustaría saber con claridad si hay que currar dos años porque no sirva la cotización del subsidio.
[/QUOTE]


*Yo también pero lo que dicho el compañero Bizarroff arriba me he quedado mas tranquilo.

El tema es si van cambiando las normas en un futuro....es decir que vez de los 52 años....el subsidio se empieze a cobrar a los 55 años como en la anterior epoca del PP. Ya que si pretenden subir la edad de jubilación año tras año, tambien pueden subir la edad para cobrar dicho subsidio.

Y con los tiempos que vienen en un futuro nada hay seguro.....no va a haber pensiones para TODOS y pueden ir retirando las paguitas......

Lo que tengo claro es que en cuanto tengas las posibilidades de vivir sin darle al remo....este hay que soltarlo...para los de arriba somos ganado que hay que explotar......*


----------



## Morototeo (26 Oct 2022)

Osea que no me entero del todo bien.. Puedes tener una casa en alquiler por 700 euros al mes y cobrar la contributiba esa.. Y la mujer tambien puede? Para eso, la solución que veo es la donación de tus bienes INMUEBLES, tierras, y ademas a tus hijos, y quedarte en cuentas a casi 0. Y pasar el dinero a una cuenta bancaria de tus hijos. esperar los 6 meses, y pedirla. podría ser asi? podría ser para la pareja? osea hombre y mujer? ya diréis.. que es para un amigo.


----------



## cuidesemele (26 Oct 2022)

Segun leo en el SEPE tienes que aceptar el compromisio de actividad. Este indica que no rechazaras una oferta de colocacion adecuada. Y esta dice que:

_Sin embargo, si la persona beneficiaria ha percibido una prestación durante un año de manera ininterrumpida, se considerará colocación adecuada cualquier profesión que los servicios públicos de empleo crean oportuna._

O sea que te puedes ver con 53 años en el McDonalds rellenando Coca-Colas...Y si vives en zona turistica en verano a ver donde te envian. Vamos que tienes que vivir sin nada a 30Km a la redonda ya que a mas distancia la oferta no es 'adecuada'.

Cual es la realidad, si te envian a la gente aqui y alli y quitan paguitas si no vas al McDonalds, o si en realidad nunca sucede ya ni idea.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Oct 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Yo de tener que aguantar durante quince años con 463 euros al mes me la corto... Asi de claro.



Si tienes ingresos de inversiones por ahí entonces solo suma


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> *GRACIAS....me has quitado un peso de encima, si es asi.*
> 
> Yo estoy cobrando el subsidio de +52. Y me corroe esa duda. Según entiendo en las condiciones para percibir la pensión contributiva si vienes cobrando el subsidio de +52 es la obligación de cotizar 2 años en los últimos 15. Entiendo que en mi caso tendría que buscar un trabajo y cotizar 2 años pero como bien dices el propio subsidio ya cotiza mientras los estás cobrando por lo que no tiene mucho sentido.
> me gustaría saber con claridad si hay que currar dos años porque no sirva la cotización del subsidio.




*Yo también pero lo que dicho el compañero Bizarroff arriba me he quedado mas tranquilo.

El tema es si van cambiando las normas en un futuro....es decir que vez de los 52 años....el subsidio se empieze a cobrar a los 55 años como en la anterior epoca del PP. Ya que si pretenden subir la edad de jubilación año tras año, tambien pueden subir la edad para cobrar dicho subsidio.

Y con los tiempos que vienen en un futuro nada hay seguro.....no va a haber pensiones para TODOS y pueden ir retirando las paguitas......

Lo que tengo claro es que en cuanto tengas las posibilidades de vivir sin darle al remo....este hay que soltarlo...para los de arriba somos ganado que hay que explotar......*
[/QUOTE]
yo creo que deberían informarte en la ss y así sales de dudas.


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2022)

así es


----------



## ansite59 (26 Oct 2022)

A eso le añadimos que si llegas en patera le sumas los 300 € de "ayudita"


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2022)

*¿Se puede cotizar a la Seguridad Social sin trabajar? El Convenio Especial*









¿Se puede cotizar a la Seguridad Social sin trabajar? El Convenio Especial


La vía para cotizar sin trabajar en realidad solo es una: los denominados convenios especiales con la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social (TGSS).




www.campmanyabogados.com




.

*Cuánto se paga por el Convenio Especial en 2022*
Para determinar la cuantía a ingresar al suscribirse al convenio general se aplica a la base escogida un *28,3%*. Y luego ese resultado se multiplica por *0,94*. Veámoslo en números: la cantidad mínima, la máxima, y *una intermedia*.


*COTIZACIÓN**CUOTA A PAGAR*Mínima: 960,60 €255,52 €/mesMedia: 2.000 €532,04 €/mesMáxima: 4.070,10 €1.101,16 €/mes


----------



## I'm back (26 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tienes que residir en españa los años que cobras la prestación (52-67)??



Debes estar apuntado al paro, por lo que entiendo que sí, al menos oficialmente.


----------



## palodearia (26 Oct 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo se de uno que lo prejubilaron a los 49 en Telefonica. Que cabronazo, mejor incluso que haberle tocado la loteria.



Eso no es una prejubilación, es un despido con mucha pasta en el bolsillo.

A día de hoy las mejores condiciones son estar en un ERE con más de 55 años en una empresa de las que suelte buena pasta (IBEX), porque la empresa además de las indemnizaciones jugosas tiene que pagarte las cotizaciones a la SS hasta la jubilación.


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Una herramienta muy buena compatible con el subsidio de desempleo para +52 años es el rescate anticipado del plan de pensiones por paro de larga duración. Y digo que es buena herramienta porque la fiscalidad del rescate anticipado, se le aplica la correspondiente a la de los planes de pensiones, es decir, el rescate tributa como renta del trabajo y si rescatas poco a poco (sin pasarte de los 750€ mensuales para no sobrepasar el limite de carencia de rentas) te beneficias de un IRPF del 0%.



Eso me interesa. Yo cobro el +52 y  tengo inversiones en fondos indexados pero podría sustituirlos por los mismos fondos bajo el paraguas de fondos asociados a plan de pensiones?


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Oct 2022)

yo sé de una que cobra la paguita esta, trabaja en B limpiando casas, le dan 300 eur de un fondo de pensiones que tenía por paro de larga duración y tiene una casa alquilada por 750eur, que lo que computa no son los ingresos brutos sino netos. de 750 no le quedarán netos ni 400 restando amortizaciones, gastos y de todo.

not bad.


----------



## Stock Option (26 Oct 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Osea que no me entero del todo bien.. Puedes tener una casa en alquiler por 700 euros al mes y cobrar la contributiba esa.. Y la mujer tambien puede? Para eso, la solución que veo es la donación de tus bienes INMUEBLES, tierras, y ademas a tus hijos, y quedarte en cuentas a casi 0. Y pasar el dinero a una cuenta bancaria de tus hijos. esperar los 6 meses, y pedirla. podría ser asi? podría ser para la pareja? osea hombre y mujer? ya diréis.. que es para un amigo.



Un plan perfecto. Sin fisuras.


----------



## luxor_7 (26 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cursos que te pagan y cotizan? nunca he visto cosa semejante.
> 
> Será en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Curso realizado por un familiar en provincia donde se percibe el PER.. De un año de duración. 950€ al mes, al terminar 3 meses de prácticas en Alemania y con derecho a 3 meses de paro......Fliiiipa


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Oct 2022)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Segun leo en el SEPE tienes que aceptar el compromisio de actividad. Este indica que no rechazaras una oferta de colocacion adecuada. Y esta dice que:
> 
> _Sin embargo, si la persona beneficiaria ha percibido una prestación durante un año de manera ininterrumpida, se considerará colocación adecuada cualquier profesión que los servicios públicos de empleo crean oportuna._
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pamplinero (26 Oct 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> Eso no es una prejubilación, es un despido con mucha pasta en el bolsillo.
> 
> A día de hoy las mejores condiciones son estar en un ERE con más de 55 años en una empresa de las que suelte buena pasta (IBEX), porque la empresa además de las indemnizaciones jugosas tiene que pagarte las cotizaciones a la SS hasta la jubilación.




Era una prejubilacion con todas las letras. Ahora es impensable, pero existió.








Telefónica ofrece la prejubilación a los 48 años para reducir plantilla en España


Telefónica ha presentado a los sindicatos sus propuestas para recortar plantilla en dos de sus filiales en España, Telefónica Móviles y Soluciones. En total, son 700 los empleos que la operadora considera necesario reducir y para conseguir esta cifra ha rebajado cuatro años la edad habitual de...




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Eso me interesa. Yo cobro el +52 y  tengo inversiones en fondos indexados pero podría sustituirlos por los mismos fondos bajo el paraguas de fondos asociados a plan de pensiones?



qué documentación te pidieron a la hora de solicitarlo? dónde te informaste ?


----------



## JimmyBond (27 Oct 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Era una prejubilacion con todas las letras. Ahora es impensable, pero existió.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una puta vergüenza. Jubilarse a los 48. Por esto voto al PSOE para joder el país lo más pronto posible. Cuando haya más inmigración y venga un partido islamista es el que voy a votar, cuando más gente entre a chupar del bote menos dinero hay.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> qué documentación te pidieron a la hora de solicitarlo? dónde te informaste ?



Lo solicité en el SEPE


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2022)

qué documentación te pidieron ???



Lovecraf dijo:


> Lo solicité en el SEPE


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Una herramienta muy buena compatible con el subsidio de desempleo para +52 años es el rescate anticipado del plan de pensiones por paro de larga duración. Y digo que es buena herramienta porque la fiscalidad del rescate anticipado, se le aplica la correspondiente a la de los planes de pensiones, es decir, el rescate tributa como renta del trabajo y si rescatas poco a poco (sin pasarte de los 750€ mensuales para no sobrepasar el limite de carencia de rentas) te beneficias de un IRPF del 0%.



bien interesante


----------



## -V_ (27 Oct 2022)

Jubilado con 48 años en Telefonica? Pero esto qué es ?


----------



## Galvani (27 Oct 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Era una prejubilacion con todas las letras. Ahora es impensable, pero existió.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, conozco a uno. No se si 48 pero 50 máximo. Antes de eso. En los 90. Ahora tiene 70 y bastantes. Tan tranquilo.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> qué documentación te pidieron ???



Lo solicitas. No hay que entregar documentación. Solo cumplir lo que piden. Tener más de 52. Estar apuntado al paro SIN dejar de haberlo sellado desde tu último trabajo. Ellos comprueban todo. Que yo recuerde no me pidieron nada más que cumplir las condiciones. Todos los años piden una declaración jurada o no se que de rentas. Me lo hace un familiar.


----------



## espadan (27 Oct 2022)

Depende de las circunstancias, si se tiene pareja que trabaja, y se complementa el sueldo de la mujer con los 460 euros, del marido cincuentón, que además tiene que ponerse el delantal y saber fregar en casa, conosco varios casos.

Si vives solo cobrando solo los 460 euros, no da para nada, aun teniendo casa propia, tienes que estar haciendo trabajos en negro, y trapicheando, todo el tiempo, es un malvivir, veo gente, pillando de todo en el campo, robando naranjas, hortalizas, o saliendo a buscar setas , espárragos o caracoles, por necesidad.


----------



## finkbrau (27 Oct 2022)

Esta ayuda es para tener otra renta que complemente, joder
A mi me quedan unos 5 años y si no la quitan, va a remar su reputisima madre
Paguita, propiedad alquilada y casa pagada
Es una ayuda personal, no depende del núcleo familiar ni del patrimonio, solo de rentas


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Lo solicitas. No hay que entregar documentación. Solo cumplir lo que piden. Tener más de 52. Estar apuntado al paro SIN dejar de haberlo sellado desde tu último trabajo. Ellos comprueban todo. Que yo recuerde no me pidieron nada más que cumplir las condiciones. Todos los años piden una declaración jurada o no se que de rentas. Me lo hace un familiar.



Y no te llaman para cursos chorras?


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2022)

finkbrau dijo:


> Esta ayuda es para tener otra renta que complemente, joder
> A mi me quedan unos 5 años y si no la quitan, va a remar su reputisima madre
> Paquita, propiedad alquilada y casa pagada
> Es una ayuda personal, no depende del núcleo familiar ni del patrimonio, solo de rentas



Así es


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> 452,91€ al mes a cambio de que no rompas nada durante los 20 años que te quedan de vida.
> Hacemos buen negocio contigo.



Es muy poco dinero, habría que presionar al gobierno para que lo suba al menos a 700€. Si dieran 700 en febrero colgaría los remos.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> Y no te llaman para cursos chorras?



Me escriben algún correo que otro con algún curso chorra pero hasta ahora paso porque no tiene nada que ver con mi profesión. He aceptado alguna oferta que me han enviado para que a su vez envíe currículo a la empresa ofertante pero no me han cogido.


----------



## sopelmar (27 Oct 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> Es una puta vergüenza. Jubilarse a los 48. Por esto voto al PSOE para joder el país lo más pronto posible. Cuando haya más inmigración y venga un partido islamista es el que voy a votar, cuando más gente entre a chupar del bote menos dinero hay.



Mi viejo 89 cumple en marzo y se júbilo con 56, reconversion de las navieras mercantes finales de los 80 lleva 32 años cobrando la máxima con sus pagas de verano y Navidad, la vieja años más tarde profe de la Publica están devorciados, forrados y vivos los dos, hoy viendo las noticias me entero que los pocos jóvenes existe un aumento de problemas psiquiátricos y depresiones y una alarmante escalada de suicidios
Por eso para intentar salvar algo del sistema del bienestar los jefes politicos, los de arriba apuestan por la inmigración masiva yaya lo llevan claro

Como se suele decir
Saberse no se podía


----------



## Pulpo Paul (27 Oct 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Por cierto que hace poco me dijeron que mientras cobras la paga +52 años cotizas como si estuvieses trabajando a jornada completa y ganando 1200 euros.



He escuchado que cotizabas como si cobrases 1400 y pico.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Me escriben algún correo que otro con algún curso chorra pero hasta ahora paso porque no tiene nada que ver con mi profesión. He aceptado alguna oferta que me han enviado para que a su vez envíe currículo a la empresa ofertante pero no me han cogido.



Cuando tienes años del currículum sin rellenar pasan de ti, estuve trabajando en selección de personal y si llevaba parado más de 2 años ni nos molestabamos en leer el currículum 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuidesemele (28 Oct 2022)

> Me escriben algún correo que otro con algún curso chorra pero hasta ahora paso porque no tiene nada que ver con mi profesión. He aceptado alguna oferta que me han enviado para que a su vez envíe currículo a la empresa ofertante pero no me han cogido.



Ahh... o sea que no te dicen que te presentes el lunes a las 8 a descargar camiones en tal sitio. Sino que te envian a empresas y seguro que la gente va super motivadisma a la entrevista a que los cojan...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Oct 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Es muy poco dinero, habría que presionar al gobierno para que lo suba al menos a 700€. Si dieran 700 en febrero colgaría los remos.



ES QUE ENTONCES NO TRABAJARÍA NI RITA.

SE VENDRÍA TODO EL SISTEMA ABAJO...


----------



## cuidesemele (28 Oct 2022)

^Que no, que no. Que en Cataluña ya empiezan a experimentar con IMV de 800€


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Oct 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues tú imagínate por ejemplo el montón de gente que conozco que lleva ya años trabajando a tiempo parcial en la restauración lo que les puede quedar de jubilación, igual hasta cobrarán igual o hasta menos que uno que no haya currado nunca y no lo digo en broma.
> 
> Saludos.





Sr. Breve dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo



CURRAR A TIEMPO PARCIAL = DERROICIÓN CONTRIBUTIVA

PAGUITA DE 52 = COTIZAS POR 1450

MUY LÓGICO ESTE PAIS DE MIERDA...


----------



## sada (28 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Me escriben algún correo que otro con algún curso chorra pero hasta ahora paso porque no tiene nada que ver con mi profesión. He aceptado alguna oferta que me han enviado para que a su vez envíe currículo a la empresa ofertante pero no me han cogido.



y no estás obligado a hacer esos cursos chorra?


----------



## sada (28 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Cuando tienes años del currículum sin rellenar pasan de ti, estuve trabajando en selección de personal y si llevaba parado más de 2 años ni nos molestabamos en leer el currículum
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



buena estrategia aara que no te cojan..... borras años de curro

jajja una nueva modalidad como hacer una CV para que NO te contraten


----------



## zapatitos (28 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> CURRAR A TIEMPO PARCIAL = DERROICIÓN CONTRIBUTIVA
> 
> PAGUITA DE 52 = COTIZAS POR 1450
> 
> MUY LÓGICO ESTE PAIS DE MIERDA...




Pero el 70% vota toda esa lógica así que será lo que quieren y por tanto será lo que tengan...

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (28 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> buena estrategia aara que no te cojan..... borras años de curro
> 
> jajja una nueva modalidad como hacer una CV para que NO te contraten



Es más Facil. Se pide pasta y eso sí te deja fuera antes.


----------



## sopelmar (28 Oct 2022)

De en entre todas las provincias Navarra tiene uno de los mejores datos del paro pero sus parados en su gran mayoría cobran la rgi que si no me equivoco ronda los 700 euros da ahí pa arriba dependiendo de número de miembros en la familia


----------



## davitin (28 Oct 2022)

Si cobras del paro y te piras a otro país durante los dos años que dura la prestación que posibilidades hay de que te trinquen?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Oct 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Si cobras del paro y te piras a otro país durante los dos años que dura la prestación que posibilidades hay de que te trinquen?



Ninguna , se sella por Internet. 
Lo jodido es que no te puedes negar a la segunda entrevista creo recordar. 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (28 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ninguna , se sella por Internet.
> Lo jodido es que no te puedes negar a la segunda entrevista creo recordar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Por eso digo, el peligro sería que te llamen para alguna entrevista.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Oct 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Por eso digo, el peligro sería que te llamen para alguna entrevista.



Vuelo low cost de ida y vuelta 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Eso de los 2 años de cotización mínimo que habéis dicho varios , es si no has cotizado en los últimos 15 años antes de jubilación.......... si estás cobrando el subsidio mayores 52 años desde los 52 años SI estas cotizando.
> 
> 
> El periodo *cotizado mínimo es de 15 años* para tener derecho a una pensión contributiva. Tanto para los trabajadores que estén dados de alta en la Seguridad Social o en situación asimilada, como para aquellos que no estén en esas situaciones, el periodo genérico mínimo es de 15 años o 5.475 días cotizados. *Además, al menos debe haber dos años de cotización* comprendidos dentro de los 15 años anteriores al momento de generarse el derecho -o anteriores a la fecha en la que cesó la obligación de cotizar, para trabajadores en alta o situación asimilada-, que es lo que se conoce como carencia cualificada o específica.
> ...



Son 6


----------



## sada (29 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Es más Facil. Se pide pasta y eso sí te deja fuera antes.



Ah también


----------



## djun (29 Oct 2022)

up.


----------



## enriquepastor (1 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tienes que residir en españa los años que cobras la prestación (52-67)??





davitin dijo:


> Si cobras del paro y te piras a otro país durante los dos años que dura la prestación que posibilidades hay de que te trinquen?



No lo se, pero técnicamente veo difícil que te puedan trincar, porque los papeleos van siempre asociados a un DNI y cuando compras billetes de avión, se compran con tu número de pasaporte.

Quizá tengas que renovar papeleo por internet, cosa que se puede hacer desde el extranjero con una VPN o encargando a un familiar que lo haga, dejándole las claves.

También se me ocurre que el número de móvil debe seguir asociado a tu persona, aunque esté apagado. Es sencillo recargándolo por páginas web tipo recarge o haciéndolo por internet con la banca móvil.



davitin dijo:


> Por eso digo, el peligro sería que te llamen para alguna entrevista.



Para eso basta con maquillar tu curriculum y que no sea demasiado atractivo. Como comentaban varios compis, eliminar años trabajados.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Nov 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> No lo se, pero técnicamente veo difícil que te puedan trincar, porque los papeleos van siempre asociados a un DNI y cuando compras billetes de avión, se compran con tu número de pasaporte.
> 
> Quizá tengas que renovar papeleo por internet, cosa que se puede hacer desde el extranjero con una VPN o encargando a un familiar que lo haga, dejándole las claves.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he resuelto: hay que estar dado de alta como demandante de empleo, así que tienes que renovar la tarjeta cada 3 meses.









Para cobrar la ayuda a mayores de 52, hay que haber cotizado 6 años, no 15 (y además hay que renovar la demanda de desempleo cada 3 meses)


Hay muchos hilos al respecto pero no se ciñen a la realidad.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## enriquepastor (1 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ya lo he resuelto: hay que estar dado de alta como demandante de empleo, así que tienes que renovar la tarjeta cada 3 meses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cual es facil de hacer con una VPN o algun familiar o conocido de confianza con tu clave.


----------



## enriquepastor (1 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Para renovar la cartilla de búsqueda de empleo o cobrar el paro no hay que ir presencialmente???



Desconozco cómo es en otras taifas. Yo soy del país vasco y para renovar el paro basta entrar en la página web, iniciar sesión con tu número de dni y clave, dar a renovar, cerrar sesión y listo. No se tarda ni un minuto.

En otras comunidades autónomas lo desconozco, aunque seguramente tras el covid haya forma de hacerlo de forma no presencial (Internet) o incluso por teléfono. Alguien podría llamar en tu nombre, decir que es WhyAlwaysMe y renovar.

Todo es mirarlo.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Las pagas de mil euros son para los que tienen dependientes a cargo, que no duran toda la vida (los dependientes) y tienen unos gastos que aunque sean mínimos ahí están. Donde come uno no comen cuatro. Así de claro
> Luego lo de complementar los 400 euros en negro es posible pero el tema es que todos están en lo mismo y esta super peleado. Unos supuestamente garages dedicados al alquiler se terminaron vendiendo rápido cuando hubo comprador a precio de saldo por el hartazgo de la lucha día a día.
> No son dineros tocandote los huevos. Al contrario: puede que sea mucha faena para tan poca renta y al final no se le hace ascos a nada porque tirando haciendo como de que remas en algún lado se está infinítamente mejor que de autónomo 24/365
> Quien puede pillar seguro que no soporta calamidades.
> ...



A alguno esos años con ese plan se le van hacer más que eternos.


----------



## TUTUTÚ (1 Nov 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Si. Al final digamos que cambio el rol con su mujer. Ella trabaja fuera y el se encarga de toda la logistica casera y con el tiempo que le sobra tiene rutinas sanas.
> 
> Luego tambien es importante que no son personas que necesiten gastar para ser felices y con el sueldo de la mujer, su subsidio , los ahorrillos que tienen y las herencias de los padres no tienen problemas de dinero para llegar a fin de mes o hacer frente a un imprevisto.



Tengo entendido que si se tiene un mínimo capital, entonces no cualificas para estas prestaciones. Se hace un cálculo con tu patrimonio, y si da cierto importe te quedas fuera. Es correcto lo que digo?


----------



## hermes71 (1 Nov 2022)

El problema es que pase como en argentina, que la paga no de para vivir y tengas que trabajar casi por poco más que la paga, si todos dejamos de remar, de donde saldrán esas pagas?


----------



## hermes71 (1 Nov 2022)

luxor_7 dijo:


> Curso realizado por un familiar en provincia donde se percibe el PER.. De un año de duración. 950€ al mes, al terminar 3 meses de prácticas en Alemania y con derecho a 3 meses de paro......Fliiiipa



Tenéis una manía con el PER y no sabéis lo que es, una cosa es lo que hay en Andalucia y Extremadura, que es la renta agraria, que sustituyo al antiguo subsidio agrario y otra el PER, el PER son dineros que da el Sepe a los ayuntamientos para ciertas obras, tiene que cubrir unos requisitos y ser trabajador del campo, al menos en los peones, te avisan por 15 días y se cobra bien, porque vas con todos tus derechos, normalmente te avisan una vez al año porque va rotando entre todos los parados.


----------



## hermes71 (1 Nov 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> Lo cual es facil de hacer con una VPN o algun familiar o conocido de confianza con tu clave.



Hoy en dia se hace vía internet o incluso con aplicación del móvil


----------



## hermes71 (1 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, si quieres salir de viaje fuera, lo tienes que comunicar, porque si te llaman para una entrevista y no vas, se entiende que la rechazas y te echan fuera


----------



## Nicors (1 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Son 6
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243351



Los funcionarios cotizan por desempleo?
Si echan a un funcionario tiene derecho a esa paguita?


----------



## midelburgo (1 Nov 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Es muy poco dinero, habría que presionar al gobierno para que lo suba al menos a 700€. Si dieran 700 en febrero colgaría los remos.



Con la inflación galopante de los próximos años no me extrañaría que congelen los subsidios y no den ni para pipas.


----------



## sopelmar (1 Nov 2022)

Aquí el aumento del precio de la vida ha venido por la subida de precio de la ENERGÍA nunca en la historia ha existido una producción de bienes y alimentos como la que estamos viviendo, estamos desbordados hay centros comerciales como setas, abastecidos y repletos de productos de cálidad y variedad, es un despilfarro ni necesitamos tantos gadgets ni tanta ropa ni tantos doritos


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Nov 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los funcionarios cotizan por desempleo?
> Si echan a un funcionario tiene derecho a esa paguita?



No, los funcis no cotizan por desempleo con tod lógica, ya que no pueden ser despedidos libremente por su empleador. Pueden ser separados del servicio por razones disciplinarias o irse ellos mismos. En ningún caso tienen derecho a prestación alguna, como es lógico


----------



## Narwhal (1 Nov 2022)

Os pregunto a los entendidos del hilo a ver si alguno me puede ayudar con la siguiente duda: Tengo a mi suegra que ha agotado el paro y le faltan dos años para llegar a los 15 requeridos y optar a la paguita. Estamos barajando darle de alta en mi humilde negocio dichos dos años. La lógica me dice que debería ser a jornada completa, pero no paro de encontrar referencias a una supuesta sentencia judicial de 2019 que equipara los trabajadores a jornada completa con los trabajadores a tiempo parcial y parece ser que ahora computan exactamente igual. ¿Esto es así? ¿Quiere esto decir que si doy de alta a mi suegra a tiempo parcial sumaría esos dos años igual??
Al parecer esa sentencia indica que cuando antaño se aplicaban los correspondientes coeficientes había una discriminación en función de sexo pues la mayoría de contratos a tiempo parcial son de mujeres  ¿Esto es así???
@WhyAlwaysMe @enriquepastor @INE @TUTUTÚ @hermes71 @sada @sopelmar @Pulpo Paul @cuidesemele @Lovecraf @pasabaporaqui @César Borgia @palodearia @ferro a fondo @Bizarroff @SCREENSHOT 










Si he trabajado a tiempo parcial ¿Cuantos años he de cotizar para tener derecho a la pensión de jubilación?


Te explicamos con un ejemplo práctico la posibilidad de acceder a la pensión de jubilación para aquellos que cotizaron menos de 15 años.




www.jubilaciondefuturo.es






*El período mínimo de cotización para acceder a la jubilación*
Para acceder a la pensión de* jubilación* es preciso haber cotizado, al menos, 15 años al sistema de la Seguridad Social. Además, se demanda que 2 de ellos se coticen dentro de los últimos 15 años anteriores al momento de la jubilación.
*¿Nadie puede acceder a la jubilación si ha cotizado menos de 15 años?*
*Hasta 2019 existía una excepción*. Algunos trabajadores a tiempo parcial, aunque no llegasen a cotizar 15 años, podían acceder a la pensión contributiva.
En este sentido, en 2014 se modificaron las reglas aplicables a los* trabajadores a tiempo parcial* a los efectos de acceder a las pensiones de la Seguridad Social con el objeto de conceder cobertura adecuada a todos los trabajadores. En concreto, se reformaron las reglas sobre el período mínimo de carencia y sobre el cálculo de los días cotizados.
*¿Cómo se calculaba hasta julio de 2019 el período cotizado en el caso de los trabajadores a tiempo parcial?*
El primer paso era contabilizar los días efectivamente cotizados a tiempo parcial. Con este objeto se tenían en cuenta todos los días trabajados, siempre que el trabajador hubiera permanecido en alta con un contrato a tiempo parcial, con independencia de la duración de su jornada.
Luego se le aplicaba el coeficiente de parcialidad, es decir, el porcentaje de la jornada realizada a tiempo parcial respecto de la jornada trabajador a tiempo completo comparable para obtener número días efectivamente cotizados como trabajador a tiempo parcial.
Una vez obtenido este dato, se le sumaban los días cotizados como trabajador a tiempo completo. Es decir, se tenían en cuenta los días cotizados parcialmente, a los que se aplicaba el porcentaje de su jornada, y los días cotizados de forma completa.
El segundo paso era determinar el coeficiente global de parcialidad. Se entiende por tal coeficiente el porcentaje que representa el número de días trabajados y acreditados como cotizados (los sumados en el paso anterior) sobre el total de días en alta a lo largo de toda la vida laboral del trabajador.
Terminadas estas dos operaciones, se pasaba a determinar el período mínimo de cotización exigido a ese concreto trabajador a tiempo parcial.
Se trataba de aplicar el coeficiente global de parcialidad al período mínimo solicitado en la pensión de jubilación. Es decir, se le aplicaba el coeficiente global a los 15 años de cotización demandados en la Ley.
*Cambio en el criterio: Sentencia 91/2019 del Tribunal Supremo y Criterio de Gestión del INSS*

La Sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional 91/2019, de 3 de julio de 2019 (BOE núm. 192, de 12 de agosto de 2019) ha entendido que la actual regulación del cálculo de la pensión de jubilación en supuestos de cotización a través de contratos a tiempo parcial es nula por vulnerar el principio de igualdad entre trabajadores a tiempo completo y a tiempo parcial, *pero también por ser discriminatorio de forma indirecta por razón de sexo, dado que las personas trabajadoras a tiempo parcial son mayoritariamente mujeres.*
*Tras la sentencia la fórmula de determinación de la cuantía de las pensiones de jubilación de los trabajadores a tiempo parcial, no habrá de aplicarse el coeficiente de parcialidad (que penaliza por los períodos a tiempo parcial), sino que deberán calcularse conforme al porcentaje que resulte según establece la regla general, es decir, considerando el período de alta del trabajador cualquiera que sea la duración de su jornada (sin diferenciar si es tiempo completo o parcial).*
El Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social (INSS), al objeto de dar cumplimiento a la sentencia del TC, emitió con fecha 12 de agosto de 2019 el *criterio de gestión 17/2019 relativo al «cálculo del porcentaje aplicable a la base reguladora de la pensión de jubilación cuando el beneficiario ha desempeñado trabajos a tiempo parcial en aplicación de la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional.*."
Hasta que no se lleve a cabo la modificación de la Lay General de Seguridad Social-LGSS que adapte el texto de la norma a lo establecido por la STC 91/2019, se adopta el mencionado criterio interpretativo provisional para la determinación de la cuantía de las pensiones de jubilación cuando los interesados han desempeñado trabajos a tiempo parcial. El mismo recoge, entre otros aspectos, lo siguiente:

La STC afecta únicamente a la determinación del porcentaje aplicable a la base reguladora para el cálculo de la cuantía de la pensión de jubilación. No a la pensión de incapacidad permanente derivada de enfermedad común.
Para la determinación del porcentaje aplicable a la base reguladora de la pensión de jubilación cuando el trabajador haya desempeñado trabajos a tiempo parcial, se tomará en consideración los periodos en los que dicho trabajador hubiera permanecido en alta.
 El pronunciamiento del TS no se extenderá a las situaciones administrativas firmes en ese momento. La sentencia beneficiará a quienes se encuentre en algunas de estas situaciones:

Expedientes de pensión de jubilación y reclamaciones previas en curso, es decir, que a 12 de agosto de 2019 se encontraran pendientes de resolver.
Resoluciones de reconocimiento de pensión de jubilación que a 12 de agosto de 2019 no fuesen firmes.


----------



## ferro a fondo (1 Nov 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Os pregunto a los entendidos del hilo a ver si alguno me puede ayudar con la siguiente duda: Tengo a mi suegra que ha agotado el paro y le faltan dos años para llegar a los 15 requeridos y optar a la paguita. Estamos barajando darle de alta en mi humilde negocio dichos dos años. La lógica me dice que debería ser a jornada completa, pero no paro de encontrar referencias a una supuesta sentencia judicial de 2019 que equipara los trabajadores a jornada completa con los trabajadores a tiempo parcial y parece ser que ahora computan exactamente igual. ¿Esto es así? ¿Quiere esto decir que si doy de alta a mi suegra a tiempo parcial sumaría esos dos años igual??
> Al parecer esa sentencia indica que cuando antaño se aplicaban los correspondientes coeficientes había una discriminación en función de sexo pues la mayoría de contratos a tiempo parcial son de mujeres  ¿Esto es así???
> @WhyAlwaysMe @enriquepastor @INE @TUTUTÚ @hermes71 @sada @sopelmar @Pulpo Paul @cuidesemele @Lovecraf @pasabaporaqui @César Borgia @palodearia @ferro a fondo @Bizarroff @SCREENSHOT
> 
> ...



Ayudo en lo que puedo, que yo de esto no controlo, gracias por citar:

Comprueba que efectivamente falten los dos años, con un informe de vida laboral reciente delante.
El tiempo de prestación de desempleo también computa.
Para no andar metiéndote en temas de contratos de familiares en primer grado, puede que compense suscribir el convenio especial con la seguridad social: ventaja de que cotiza por el 100% (1166€/mes de base mínima cotización), desventaja de que es caro, 300 y pico euros al mes para esa base mínima, aunque puedes subirla a cualquier nivel. Eso sí, cuidado con que esté siempre absolutamente inscrita como demandante de empleo en el SEPE, para que no pierda el derecho al subsidio.

Sobre la cotización a tiempo parcial, el tiempo se cuenta de forma lineal independientemente de que sea a tiempo parcial o no, dos años de contrato son dos años de cotización lineales, la desventaja es que para cómputos de cantidades, ese tiempo cotiza más bajo, obviamente.

También, me parece, se podría combinar el contrato tiempo parcial, por ejemplo 5 h/semana, y el resto de cotización completarla con el convenio especial, hasta el 100%.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Nov 2022)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Ayudo en lo que puedo, que yo de esto no controlo, gracias por citar:
> 
> Comprueba que efectivamente falten los dos años, con un informe de vida laboral reciente delante.
> El tiempo de prestación de desempleo también computa.
> ...



Gracias por la contestación. Efectivamente tengo la vida laboral delante y falta poco más de ese tiempo. Por otro lado creo que al no existir convivencia y vivir en localidades diferentes aunque próximas no habría problema en contratarla según he leído. De todas formas el suscribir el convenio especial con la seguridad social me parece también interesante y se lo plantearé mañana. Y corrígeme si me equivoco, pero entiendo que en este caso, ya que buscamos exclusívamente el acceder a ese subsidio (mi suegra tiene cincuenta y pico) es irrelevante el cómputo de cantidad pues el subsidio para mayores de 52 o 55 es siempre el mismo ¿Es así? Luego cuando llegue a los 67 Dios dirá.....pero ahora lo que buscamos es que estos dos próximos años nos salga el camino lo más barato posible.


----------



## ferro a fondo (1 Nov 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> corrígeme si me equivoco, pero entiendo que en este caso, ya que buscamos exclusívamente el acceder a ese subsidio (mi suegra tiene cincuenta y pico) es irrelevante el cómputo de cantidad pues el subsidio para mayores de 52 o 55 es siempre el mismo ¿Es así? Luego cuando llegue a los 67 Dios dirá.....pero ahora lo que buscamos es que estos dos próximos años nos salga el camino lo más barato posible



Si, en principio la cuantía de la cotización es irrelevante ya que el subsidio es una cantidad fija al mes independientemente de los importes cotizados.


----------



## luxor_7 (2 Nov 2022)

hermes71 dijo:


> Tenéis una manía con el PER y no sabéis lo que es, una cosa es lo que hay en Andalucia y Extremadura, que es la renta agraria, que sustituyo al antiguo subsidio agrario y otra el PER, el PER son dineros que da el Sepe a los ayuntamientos para ciertas obras, tiene que cubrir unos requisitos y ser trabajador del campo, al menos en los peones, te avisan por 15 días y se cobra bien, porque vas con todos tus derechos, normalmente te avisan una vez al año porque va rotando entre todos los parados.



Gracias por la aclaración....entonces los del PER son esos y esas, que barren las calles con un cepillo domestico y recojedor...2 horas al día y cobrando por 8 horas de trabajo.


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los funcionarios cotizan por desempleo?
> Si echan a un funcionario tiene derecho a esa paguita?



Los funcionarios no se despiden.


----------



## Nicors (2 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Los funcionarios no se despiden.



Por expediente disciplinario de separación, si.


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por expediente disciplinario de separación, si.



como mucho suspensión temporal de empleo y sueldo. Es harto difícil que te larguen, has de cometer un delito y aún así..


----------



## roquerol (2 Nov 2022)

Y convertirse al islam? eso son lo menos 500€ más al mes


----------



## djun (3 Nov 2022)

Base de cotización y base reguladora, su impacto en la pensión.


Así es la diferencia entre la base de cotización y la base reguladora y su impacto en la pensión de jubilación La base de cotización es la cantidad sobre la cual se aplican las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social que hace tanto el trabajador como la empresa (en el caso de trabajadores por...




www.burbuja.info





*Así es la diferencia entre la base de cotización y la base reguladora y su impacto en la pensión de jubilación*


La base de cotización es la cantidad sobre la cual se aplican las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social que hace tanto el trabajador como la empresa (en el caso de trabajadores por cuenta propia). Aparece en la nómina de los empleados al ser en la práctica la retribución total del empleado contando los importes de las pagas prorrateadas, vacaciones no disputadas u horas extra. También se pueden consultar las que han tenido a lo largo de la carrera en el informe de bases de cotización que facilita la Seguridad Social.

Así, cuanto más se eleve el salario del trabajador mayor será su base de cotización dentro de los límites marcados por la Seguridad Social, que cada año establece una base mínima y máxima de cotización: en 2022 son de 1.166,70 y 4.139,40 euros mensuales, informa la Seguridad Social en su página web.

*Esta es la importancia de la base reguladora en la jubilación*
Estas bases de cotización se tendrán en cuenta a la hora de calcular la base reguladora del trabajador. La razón es que la base reguladora para la jubilación se obtiene tras sumar las bases de cotización de los 25 años previos (son 300 bases) y dividir ese resultado entre 350. Los periodos sin cotización pueden rellenarse con la integración de lagunas (la base mínima durante los primeros 48 meses y el 50% de la misma desde el mes 49) y, salvo en los dos años anteriores a la solicitud de jubilación, la Seguridad Social aplicará coeficientes a las bases de cotización para reflejar el efecto de la inflación.

La *base reguladora no tiene por qué ser el importe exacto de la pensión de jubilación*. Todo dependerá de la cotización previa que haya acumulado el trabajador a lo largo de su carrera: lo mínimo son 15 años, por lo que se otorga el 50% de esta base reguladora. A partir de esa base se conceden porcentajes extra que varían dependiendo de la cotización:

-Un 0,21% extra de base reguladora por cada uno de los 106 meses posteriores a los primeros 15 años.

-Un 0,19% extra de base reguladora por cada uno de los 146 meses posteriores.

Con estas referencias las personas que acumulen 36 años de cotización tendrán derecho al 100% de la base reguladora. Esto se conoce de forma coloquial como 'el 100% de la pensión' porque en estos casos, en la práctica, la base reguladora sí es igual al importe de la pensión de jubilación (salvo en los casos de complemento para reducir la brecha de género, que añaden cantidades extra).










Así es la diferencia entre la base de cotización y la base reguladora y su impacto en la pensión de jubilación


Todo el mundo quiere cobrar en el futuro una pensión de jubilación de la mayor cuantía posible, pero no tanta gente conoce cómo se calcula el importe de estas prestaciones ni lo que se tiene en cuenta a la hora de proceder a ese cálculo. En lo que a muchas personas se les antoja casi como un...



www.eleconomista.es








años​meses​porc​15​180​50​8,83333333​106​22,26​12,1666667​146​27,74​


----------



## pepitoacojonado (8 Nov 2022)

La nueva cuantía para los parados mayores de 52 años en 2023


Con la anunciada subida del Iprem los beneficiarios de esta prestación pasarán de cobrar 463,21 euros mensuales a 480 euros




www.elcorreo.com





Sube a 480 € el año que viene.

Si consigues otros 620 euritos por hay...quizas uno solo pueda sobrevivir con 1000€, sin grandes lujos eso si.


----------



## Lovecraf (10 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy cobrando la paguita de +52. Pregunto:
Que pasaría si me convirtiera en autónomo para abrir cualquier negocio? Entiendo que si lo hago dejaría de cobrar la paga y se suspenderían las cotizaciones. 
Pero la pregunta es: Si me van mal las cosas y el negocio fuera mal, podría revertir la situación y volver a solicitarla? Pregunta sería.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (10 Nov 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Yo estoy cobrando la paguita de +52. Pregunto:
> Que pasaría si me convirtiera en autónomo para abrir cualquier negocio? Entiendo que si lo hago dejaría de cobrar la paga y se suspenderían las cotizaciones.
> Pero la pregunta es: Si me van mal las cosas y el negocio fuera mal, podría revertir la situación y volver a solicitarla? Pregunta sería.











¿Puedo solicitar el subsidio para mayores de 52 años si soy autónomo?


Uno de los colectivos más importantes en la economía de nuestro país son los autónomos, con más de tres millones de trabajadores por cuenta propia y uno




www.infoautonomos.com





Yo jugaria a negro.....vamos que trabajaria de estrangis en calidad de autonomo


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno increíble. El viernes pasado me comunicaron que este viernes me despiden. Llevo tres años y un mes en la empresa (contrato por obra y servicio) y ha caído la facturación en picado. Deduzco que me tienen que pasar a contrato indefinido con la nueva ley del gobierno y claro.
Total que tengo 49 años y no contaba tan pronto irme al paro.
Tengo dos años de paro (según la simulación) y después me faltaría uno hasta los 52.
No sé qué me aconsejáis?


----------



## ferro a fondo (10 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Bueno increíble. El viernes pasado me comunicaron que este viernes me despiden. Llevo tres años y un mes en la empresa (contrato por obra y servicio) y ha caído la facturación en picado. Deduzco que me tienen que pasar a contrato indefinido con la nueva ley del gobierno y claro.
> Total que tengo 49 años y no contaba tan pronto irme al paro.
> Tengo dos años de paro (según la simulación) y después me faltaría uno hasta los 52.
> No sé qué me aconsejáis?



Tirar los dos años de paro, a continuación tirar de subsidio de desempleo, que serán otros seis meses al menos, y aguantar hasta los 52 para empezar con subsidio para mayores de 52.
En todo ese lapso, si no te sale nada de tu interés,pues al menos tienes para subsistencia o cubrir gastos mínimos.
Ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## revongo (10 Nov 2022)

Joder con los liberales...se ha llenado el hilo de liberales que quieren vivir a costa del estado.


----------



## Geriatric (10 Nov 2022)

E. Pinilla dijo:


> Pues es cierto que puedo estar equivocado. Este enlace lo comenta y creo que si se pueden tener unos ingresos adicionales de 750 euros en ciertas condiciones:
> 
> *Por otro lado hay que tener en cuenta cuáles son las rentas que tiene en cuenta el SEPE para determinar que no se superan los 750 euros al mes necesarios para poder cobrar los 463,20 euros mensuales que se destinan con el subsidio para mayores de 52 años*. Tanto es así, que hay que diferenciar hasta cinco tipos de rentas que son computables para determinar si se superan o no esta cuantía límite fijada por la administración de empleo. Estas rentas son las referentes son:
> 
> ...



Del artículo que envías está esto que no entiendo
sobre las rentas que se tienen en cuenta por el SEPE está esta

Diferencia entre los gastos e ingresos de una actividad empresarial, profesional, agrícola, ganadera o artística.
¿eso quiere decir que puedes seguir trabajando como autónomo mientras no superes los 750 Euros netos?


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Nov 2022)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Tirar los dos años de paro, a continuación tirar de subsidio de desempleo, que serán otros seis meses al menos, y aguantar hasta los 52 para empezar con subsidio para mayores de 52.
> En todo ese lapso, si no te sale nada de tu interés,pues al menos tienes para subsistencia o cubrir gastos mínimos.
> Ánimo y no decaigas.



Como dice el compañero: 49 años + 2 de paro= 51 años + 6 de subsidio de mayor de 45 años= 51,5 años. (Te faltarian 6 meses para los 52 años)

Eso si no tienes 49,6 años con lo cual ya irias directamente al subsidio de mayores de 52 años.

Lo ideal es para complementar ese subsidio tuvieras :1 propiedad alquilable por debajo de 750€ y a lo mejor 3 plazas de garage para cobrar en negro. Con lo cual, te pondrias en:

480 de subsidio + 700 propiedad alquilable + (3x60) en negro = 1360 €

Con eso y siendo el piso en el que vives libres de cargas y llevando una vida muy normalita sin grandes lujos puedes vivir. Si ademas tuvieras ahorros seria lo ideal.


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Estoy en la misma texitura....me faltan unos dias para los 49 años 1/2.
> 
> Voy intentando atar etapas:
> 
> ...



después de los dos años de paro hay una paga de 6 meses? para todo el mundo??


----------



## El Tirador (11 Nov 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



No sólo eso también te pueden dar parte de la renta social de inserción yo tengo amigos que están cobrando 800€ con este sistema.Y alguno hasta tiene bonos de alimentos .Es un camino al descanso esto


----------



## El Tirador (11 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> La nueva cuantía para los parados mayores de 52 años en 2023
> 
> 
> Con la anunciada subida del Iprem los beneficiarios de esta prestación pasarán de cobrar 463,21 euros mensuales a 480 euros
> ...



El tema está en que puedes compatibilizar con salario social y serían más de 800€


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Como dice el compañero: 49 años + 2 de paro= 51 años + 6 de subsidio de mayor de 45 años= 51,5 años. (Te faltarian 6 meses para los 52 años)
> 
> Eso si no tienes 49,6 años con lo cual ya irias directamente al subsidio de mayores de 52 años.
> 
> ...



Tengo 49 años y 3 meses. Si hubiese durado 1 año más hubiese sido ideal. No tengo claro lo de los 6 meses de subsidio una vez agotado el paro, bien es verdad que nunca estuve en tal tesitura. 

Si mi idea es esa, además mi pareja tiene su buen trabajo. En su día hicimos separación de bienes para llegado el caso no me computase.


----------



## El Tirador (11 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Como dice el compañero: 49 años + 2 de paro= 51 años + 6 de subsidio de mayor de 45 años= 51,5 años. (Te faltarian 6 meses para los 52 años)
> 
> Eso si no tienes 49,6 años con lo cual ya irias directamente al subsidio de mayores de 52 años.
> 
> ...



Joder tío es un buen post el tuyo .Menos mal que hay gente que aporta info útil


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

*Haber agotado la prestación contributiva o el subsidio por desempleo.*

Deduzco que la prestación contributiva es lo que se conoce como paro que son los 2 años y el subsidio por desempleo son los 6 meses esos que te dan cuando se acaba el paro???


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> El tema está en que puedes compatibilizar con salario social y serían más de 800€



que es salario social?


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (11 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero quién dice 463?     ... 463 más 750 de rentas más todo lo que tienes ahorrado en cuentas ... y todo esto cotizando!!!!
> 
> Tu trabaja hasta que te mueras...
> 
> Menudo pardillo.



Eres un verdadero fraca


----------



## DVD1975 (11 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo se de uno que lo prejubilaron a los 49 en Telefonica. Que cabronazo, mejor incluso que haberle tocado la loteria.



Y yo tuve un compañero de estudios que le dieron con 21 años una paga de invalidez por una enfermedad degenerativa.
26 años después yo le veo igual hace ciclismo natación etc y trabaja cuando le sale algo de cuello blanco.
Vamos estresado no se le ve.


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2022)

Tendrías que montartelo currando en negro, osea trabajar vas a seguir trabajando

Aparte, con hijos es imposible

El sistema está hecho para beneficiar a las minorías pobres, y explotar a las mayorías de remeros


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si, el subsidio para mayores de 45 años:
> 
> El subsidio para mayores de 45 años



según esto veo que La Renta Activa de Inserción se concede *durante 11 meses*, y se recibe desde el día después de la solicitud, una vez es aprobada. La cuantía de la ayuda es el 80% del IPREM, es decir, *463 euros al mes (en 2022)*. 
Por otro lado he visto que hay que cubrir un formulario *Declaración de búsqueda activa de empleo* con las acciones de tu búsqueda de empleo


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

en ninguna de estas "paguitas" contabilizan los ahorros...eso es perfecto


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> Tendrías que montartelo currando en negro, osea trabajar vas a seguir trabajando
> 
> Aparte, con hijos es imposible
> 
> El sistema está hecho para beneficiar a las minorías pobres, y explotar a las mayorías de remeros



bueno es que tener hijos ya es caso una artículo de lujo, eso sí que está pensado para explotar a los remeros...


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2022)

El que dice que 450 de 52 a jubilarte es una mierda porque ha visto al semilangostino con ropa de mierda y sentado en un banco es porque esa generacion es una manirota,que gano dinero y lo fundia igualmente...


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El que dice que 450 de 52 a jubilarte es una mierda porque ha visto al semilangostino con ropa de mierda y sentado en un banco es porque esa generacion es una manirota,que gano dinero y lo fundia igualmente...



claro si tienes ahorros y un alquiler ya vives mejor que currando.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> claro si tienes ahorros y un alquiler ya vives mejor que currando.



con 52 si no tienes la casa pagada es que eres un maniroto asi de claro,al que le duela que mame,pero asi es,bicis de 3000 euros,moviles de 1000... en lugar de acabar con una deuda y empezar por otras

El que es maniroto le puedes dar una paga de 2000 que te la funde igual en tonterias

Y lo de EJQUE TENGO HIJOS guarderia gratis comedor gratis actividades extraescolares a precio de risa

REMAR A PARTIR DE LOS 52= GIlipollas

Haz cuentas


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> en ninguna de estas "paguitas" contabilizan los ahorros...eso es perfecto



Solo faltaría. Al que ahorra no le dan la paga y al que se ha gastado sus dineros sí, sería de coña.

Otra cosa es que se tengan rentas, que ahí lo puedo entender, pero solo faltaba que se penalizara a los que ahorran.


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> como mucho suspensión temporal de empleo y sueldo. Es harto difícil que te larguen, has de cometer un delito y aún así..



No, la separación del servicio es una sanción administrativa para faltas muy graves. Es decir, no hace falta que cometan un delito sino una falta grave.

Y además es una sanción administrativa, no penal. La impone la administración, no un juez. Aunque se puede recurir ante la jurisdicción contencioso administrativa.

Las faltas muy graves son:

a) El incumplimiento del deber de respeto a la Constitución y a los respectivos Estatutos de Autonomía de las comunidades autónomas y ciudades de Ceuta y Melilla, en el ejercicio de la función pública.
b) Toda actuación que suponga discriminación por razón de origen racial o étnico, religión o convicciones, discapacidad, edad u orientación sexual, lengua, opinión, lugar de nacimiento o vecindad, sexo o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social, así como el acoso por razón de origen racial o étnico, religión o convicciones, discapacidad, edad u orientación sexual y el acoso moral, sexual y por razón de sexo.
c) El abandono del servicio, así como no hacerse cargo voluntariamente de las tareas o funciones que tienen encomendadas.
d) La adopción de acuerdos manifiestamente ilegales que causen perjuicio grave a la Administración o a los ciudadanos.
e) La publicación o utilización indebida de la documentación o información a que tengan o hayan tenido acceso por razón de su cargo o función.
f) La negligencia en la custodia de secretos oficiales, declarados así por Ley o clasificados como tales, que sea causa de su publicación o que provoque su difusión o conocimiento indebido.
g) El notorio incumplimiento de las funciones esenciales inherentes al puesto de trabajo o funciones encomendadas.
h) La violación de la imparcialidad, utilizando las facultades atribuidas para influir en procesos electorales de cualquier naturaleza y ámbito.
i) La desobediencia abierta a las órdenes o instrucciones de un superior, salvo que constituyan infracción manifiesta del Ordenamiento jurídico.
j) La prevalencia de la condición de empleado público para obtener un beneficio indebido para sí o para otro.
k) La obstaculización al ejercicio de las libertades públicas y derechos sindicales.
l) La realización de actos encaminados a coartar el libre ejercicio del derecho de huelga.
m) El incumplimiento de la obligación de atender los servicios esenciales en caso de huelga.
n) El incumplimiento de las normas sobre incompatibilidades cuando ello dé lugar a una situación de incompatibilidad.
ñ) La incomparecencia injustificada en las Comisiones de Investigación de las Cortes Generales y de las asambleas legislativas de las comunidades autónomas.

o) El acoso laboral.
p) También serán faltas muy graves las que queden tipificadas como tales en ley de las Cortes Generales o de la asamblea legislativa de la correspondiente comunidad autónoma o por los convenios colectivos en el caso de personal laboral.

Y todos los años mandan a la puta calle a unos cuántos por cosas de estas. Ojo al punto n, de compatibilidad para un trabajo fuera de la administración. Ahí cualquiera le puede buscar las cosquillas a un funcionario que le esté haciendo la competencia por lo privado.

No sólo eso: Los funcionarios expulsados por separación del servicio lo son a perpetuidad. Ya no pueden servir jamás como funcionarios públicos ante ninguna administración y no son rehabilitables.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> No, la separación del servicio es una sanción administrativa para faltas muy graves. Es decir, no hace falta que cometan un delito sino una falta grave.
> 
> Y además es una sanción administrativa, no penal. La impone la administración, no un juez. Aunque se puede recurir ante la jurisdicción contencioso administrativa.
> 
> ...



a los seis años pueden volver a opositar segun el ebep


----------



## Floky (11 Nov 2022)

Con 500€ al mes se pasa regular..pero se puede vivir si tienes techo. Una huerta , bicicleta para desplazamientos y disfrutar de tranquilidad, tiempo libre .. es para pensarlo!


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> con 52 si no tienes la casa pagada es que eres un maniroto asi de claro,al que le duela que mame,pero asi es,bicis de 3000 euros,moviles de 1000... en lugar de acabar con una deuda y empezar por otras
> 
> El que es maniroto le puedes dar una paga de 2000 que te la funde igual en tonterias
> 
> ...



Toda la razón, me jode porque me pilla aún con 49 recién cumplidos pero por otro lado tras casi 25 años cotizados, sin hijos con mis inversiones y mis ahorros me parece que que le den al mundo y que reme otro. Además ahora teletrabajaba con lo que eso conlleva de comodidad y ahorro y no quiero tragar con cualquier mierda que tenga que desplazarme a cualquier polígono, currando un sinfín de horas y gastar en gasolina, ropa etc por 1.000 que en mi ciudad no se paga más.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Toda la razón, me jode porque me pilla aún con 49 recién cumplidos pero por otro lado tras casi 25 años cotizados, sin hijos con mis inversiones y mis ahorros me parece que que le den al mundo y que reme otro. Además ahora teletrabajaba con lo que eso conlleva de comodidad y ahorro y no quiero tragar con cualquier mierda que tenga que desplazarme a cualquier polígono, curran un sinfín de horas y gastar en gasolina, ropa etc por 1.000 que en mi ciudad no se paga más.



Si dices que en tu ciudad no pagan más de 1000 es porque has entendido el juego... Ganas máximo 1000 pero seguro que en tu zona no has firmado unpiso de 50 metros por 500k

El tema es que la gente quiere vivir en Madrid Barcelona a todo precio y con 52 años le quedan 14 de hipoteca


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Con 500€ al mes se pasa regular..pero se puede vivir si tienes techo. Una huerta , bicicleta para desplazamientos y disfrutar de tranquilidad, tiempo libre .. es para pensarlo!



para vivir decentemente con esa paga has de reunir ciertos requisitos como tener tu casa pagada, tener ahorros decentes (no vale 3.000 euros) tener algún alquiler que te proporcione ingresos recurrentes.


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> a los seis años pueden volver a opositar segun el ebep



No, no, el EPBP permite la rehabilitación de funcionarios inhabilitados por sentencia judicial, es decir, normalmente por haber cometido un delito.

Pero no hay nada que permita la rehabilitación de funcionarios separados del servicio. Son dos cosas distintas.

Y uno dirá que por qué se puede permitir (ojo, no es automático ni mucho menos) la rehabilitación de un funcionario inhabilitado por cometer un delito y no de un funcionario separado del servicio por una falta administrativa (muy grave). Es un contrasentido, pero es así.

Un funcionario separado del servicio no puede volver ni opositar nunca más. (eso sí, evidentemente conserva sus años de cotización o sus derechos pasivos)


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Si dices que en tu ciudad no pagan más de 1000 es porque has entendido el juego... Ganas máximo 1000 pero seguro que en tu zona no has firmado unpiso de 50 metros por 500k
> 
> El tema es que la gente quiere vivir en Madrid Barcelona a todo precio y con 52 años le quedan 14 de hipoteca



claro, te lo digo yo que viví en Barna un buen tiempo y con un buen curro pero claro...vi que eso era inviable.
En mi ciudad y en Galicia en general (salvo casos contados) el salario ronda los 1.000 euros al mes... da igual 1.060 que 1150. 
De ahí descuenta gasolina, ropa, comer fuera algunos, y todo ello a cambio de llegar a tu casa a las 9 de la noche.


----------



## Geriatric (11 Nov 2022)

Para acceder a la ayuda tienes que haver agotado la prestación por desempleo, ¿qué pasa si eres autónomo y no tienes prestación por desempleo?


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Para acceder a la ayuda tienes que haver agotado la prestación por desempleo, ¿qué pasa si eres autónomo y no tienes prestación por desempleo?



los autónomos estáis jodidos. Es lo último de lo último. Y ya lo siento.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> claro, te lo digo yo que viví en Barna un buen tiempo y con un buen curro pero claro...vi que eso era inviable.
> En mi ciudad y en Galicia en general (salvo casos contados) el salario ronda los 1.000 euros al mes... da igual 1.060 que 1150.
> De ahí descuenta gasolina, ropa, comer fuera algunos, y todo ello a cambio de llegar a tu casa a las 9 de la noche.



Pues con 49 años y sin cargas me estaria frotando las manos...
Si sabes hacer números y sabes controlar el consumismo te vas a pasar la vida en modo fácil

Sólo tienes que ser fuerte cuando escuches a tu tío en nochebuena: Ejque el trabajo dignifica al hombre..Y UNA POLLA


----------



## Floky (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> para vivir decentemente con esa paga has de reunir ciertos requisitos como tener tu casa pagada, tener ahorros decentes (no vale 3.000 euros) tener algún alquiler que te proporcione ingresos recurrentes.



Yo con ese dinero sin hipoteca podría vivir, evidentemente con mi huerto, sin coche y sin gasto de restaurantes, viajes etc.
Pagar luz, agua , butano, comer, teléfono y poco más. A cambio tienes todo el día para tomar el sol, pasear y si tienes salud hacer algún viaje el bicicleta en plan low cost.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo mejor de estos hilos es la bilis de los que van a remar hasta casi los 70 palos cuando vagos, jetas, subsidiados y paguiteros llevemos 20 años tocándonos la huevera.
> 
> Y el truco es llegar a los 52 sin cargas familiares, con el piso pagado y unos buenos ahorros invertidos que te den rendimiento sin pasarte del requisito de carencia de rentas. El alquilar las plazas de garaje también suma (yo tengo las dos de mi vivienda alquiladas, total como no tengo coche) Y saber hacer ñapas/tener contactos para en caso de requerirlo poder trabajar en B.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo ya te pillaran.


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo mejor de estos hilos es la bilis de los que van a remar hasta casi los 70 palos cuando vagos, jetas, subsidiados y paguiteros llevemos 20 años tocándonos la huevera.
> 
> Y el truco es llegar a los 52 sin cargas familiares, con el piso pagado y unos buenos ahorros invertidos que te den rendimiento sin pasarte del requisito de carencia de rentas. El alquilar las plazas de garaje también suma (yo tengo las dos de mi vivienda alquiladas, total como no tengo coche) Y saber hacer ñapas/tener contactos para en caso de requerirlo poder trabajar en B.
> 
> ...



Te queda poco ya.
Ojito que acabo de hablar con una amiga que está en paro y al parecer te llaman para cursos chorra con mucha facilidad 

algún consejo para evitar esto???


----------



## DVD1975 (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pillarán en dónde?



Ya te pillaran.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> después de los dos años de paro hay una paga de 6 meses? para todo el mundo??



Si si eres mayor de 45 años si.






Tengo más de 45 años y no tengo cargas familiares | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Nov 2022)

Claro es lo suyo todo el puto dia mirando obras, sentado al lado de abuelos y sin un puto duro para llenar todo ese tiempo libre que tienes de repente…menudos ignorantes de la vida


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Tengo 49 años y 3 meses. Si hubiese durado 1 año más hubiese sido ideal. No tengo claro lo de los 6 meses de subsidio una vez agotado el paro, bien es verdad que nunca estuve en tal tesitura.
> 
> Si mi idea es esa, además mi pareja tiene su buen trabajo. En su día hicimos separación de bienes para llegado el caso no me computase.



49,3+ 2 de paro=51,3 años + 6 meses por mayor de 45 años= 51,9--> a los 52 años pides el subsidio de mayores de 52.

Pero te toca esperar 3 meses.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Nov 2022)

La ayuda de mas de 52 años es la mas interesante, aparte de cobrar hasta la edad de jubilación (ojo que has de renovar cada 3 meses el paro y si te llaman para cualquier trabajo que entre en tu perfil, debes de ir).
Lo mejor es que cotizas hasta la edad reglamentaria de jubilación, siempre que no te pases en tus ingresos-rentas.
mi mujer lleva 2 años cobrando y tenemos dos alquileres que entre los dos suman 1.700, pero ambos los cobramos en ...  hecha la ley hecha la trampa, para eso hemos estado pagando media vida a estos sanguinarios.
@sada, lo tienes bien por tu edad, si te faltan algunos meses una vez acabado el paro, solicitas la renta activa de i nserción y ya tienes 11 meses cobrando, eso si, la renta activa no cotiza, y es un coñazo cuando la solicitas, tres o cuatro currículums presentados a empresas (para eso están los amigos) y algún cursillo te has de tragar .


----------



## sada (12 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> 49,3+ 2 de paro=51,3 años + 6 meses por mayor de 45 años= 51,9--> a los 52 años pides el subsidio de mayores de 52.
> 
> Pero te toca esperar 3 meses.



Así es según lo que ponéis aquí todos. Toda mi vida he currado de un trabajo pero ahora es otra etapa de mi vida. El lunes voy a que envíen el documento de empresa y ya empiezo a tramitar el paro. Gracias infinitas


----------



## sada (12 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La ayuda de mas de 52 años es la mas interesante, aparte de cobrar hasta la edad de jubilación (ojo que has de renovar cada 3 meses el paro y si te llaman para cualquier trabajo que entre en tu perfil, debes de ir).
> Lo mejor es que cotizas hasta la edad reglamentaria de jubilación, siempre que no te pases en tus ingresos-rentas.
> mi mujer lleva 2 años cobrando y tenemos dos alquileres que entre los dos suman 1.700, pero ambos los cobramos en ...  hecha la ley hecha la trampa, para eso hemos estado pagando media vida a estos sanguinarios.
> @sada, lo tienes bien por tu edad, si te faltan algunos meses una vez acabado el paro, solicitas la renta activa de i nserción y ya tienes 11 meses cobrando, eso si, la renta activa no cotiza, y es un coñazo cuando la solicitas, tres o cuatro currículums presentados a empresas (para eso están los amigos) y algún cursillo te has de tragar .



La renta esa no creo que me la den por los ingresos familiares que computan al parecer los del otro cónyuge aunque en su momento hicimos separación de bienes.
Enhorabuena a tu mujer. Por cierto la llaman mucho para cursos chorra? O trabajos de mierda?


----------



## Tblls (12 Nov 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Claro es lo suyo todo el puto dia mirando obras, sentado al lado de abuelos y sin un puto duro para llenar todo ese tiempo libre que tienes de repente…menudos ignorantes de la vida



Que sean un amargado que necesita gastar dinero para ser feliz no significa que el resto sí.


----------



## sada (12 Nov 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Que sean un amargado que necesita gastar dinero para ser feliz no significa que el resto sí.



Me da que hay por aquí algún empresario Paco que le gusta que la gente curre por un plato de arroz y claro le joden las paguitas


----------



## PACOJONES (12 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Me da que hay por aquí algún empresario Paco que le gusta que la gente curre por un plato de arroz y claro le joden las paguitas



O alomejor hay alguien que está acostumbrado a pasarse largas temporadas sin trabajar y sabe lo que hay entre semana en la calle cuando está la gente normal trabajando, no es tan bonito como lo pintan


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> La renta esa no creo que me la den por los ingresos familiares que computan al parecer los del otro cónyuge aunque en su momento hicimos separación de bienes.
> Enhorabuena a tu mujer. Por cierto la llaman mucho para cursos chorra? O trabajos de mierda?



Te la daran. Si no superas al mes 750€ de ganancias patrimoniales. (Alquileres, inversiones (bolsa, dividendos, fondos etc...) )

Y sino reduce inversiones si te compesa percibir esos 463€ y si tienes Alquileres tambien ó en negro.

En cuanto al sueldo de tu mujer no cuenta para percibir dicho subsidio.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo mejor de estos hilos es la bilis de los que van a remar hasta casi los 70 palos cuando vagos, jetas, subsidiados y paguiteros llevemos 20 años tocándonos la huevera.
> 
> Y el truco es llegar a los 52 sin cargas familiares, con el piso pagado y unos buenos ahorros invertidos que te den rendimiento sin pasarte del requisito de carencia de rentas. El alquilar las plazas de garaje también suma (yo tengo las dos de mi vivienda alquiladas, total como no tengo coche) Y saber hacer ñapas/tener contactos para en caso de requerirlo poder trabajar en B.
> 
> ...



Lo tienes todo...mi mas sincera enhorabuena.....


----------



## sada (12 Nov 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> O alomejor hay alguien que está acostumbrado a pasarse largas temporadas sin trabajar y sabe lo que hay entre semana en la calle cuando está la gente normal trabajando, no es tan bonito como lo pintan



Bueno sobra qué hacer. A ver cada persona es un mundo pero te levantas con calma desayunas lees las noticias te vistes haces recados, cocinas, vas al gimnasio o a hacer deporte, disfrutas de quedar con amigos, o con tu pareja, y luego pues alguna cosa de tu sector puedes hacer. Yo es que llevo 25 años cotizados  currando de una empresa a otra y ya estoy hasta las narices. 
Y te digo una cosa, no sé dónde vives, pero mi ciudad a cualquier hora hay gente en la calle terrazas y cafeterías. A veces me preguntaba: quien trabaja aquí?


----------



## hermes71 (13 Nov 2022)

luxor_7 dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración....entonces los del PER son esos y esas, que barren las calles con un cepillo domestico y recojedor...2 horas al día y cobrando por 8 horas de trabajo.



Se trabaja 8 horas y puede que el trabajo sea en construcción, no solo barrer, pero se trabaja, que alguien se escaquea, puede que haya pero cada vez vigilan mas que se cumpla el horario


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

bueno mierda hoy he ido al SEPE y he flipado. Hay gente que la despiden o que llega a un acuerdo con la empresa o que el empresario se jubila y atención le llega una carta que te hacen devolver lo del ERTE, no te lo hacen devolver sino que te lo descuentan. Gente que contaba tener dos años de paro y resulta que le descuentan un año y pico por el ERTE. En 
En mi caso contaba dos años de prestación pero se queda en *18 meses y luego 6 meses de mayores de 45.* Me he quedado un poco chof pero bueno... es lo que hay. Ah y 400 y pico


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> 4 millones de euros y pidiendo no contributiva? xd vaya hijo de puta
> 
> así habrán miles



Es que la condición para cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 52 años es (principalmente) no recibir rentas de más del 75% del salario mínimo interprofesional (en decir, en estos momentos, no tener una renta de más de 750 euros al mes). No dice nada del patrimonio que puedas tener:



> ¿Quién tiene derecho a cobrar el subsidio de los 52 años?
> 
> Estar en desempleo. Tener *52 años* o más. Haber agotado la prestación contributiva o el *subsidio* por desempleo tras haber cotizado al menos 15 *años* por jubilación y 6 *años* por desempleo a la Seguridad Social. No recibir rentas de más del 75% del salario mínimo interprofesional.





Morototeo dijo:


> Osea que no me entero del todo bien.. Puedes tener una casa en alquiler por 700 euros al mes y cobrar la contributiba esa.. Y la mujer tambien puede? Para eso, la solución que veo es la donación de tus bienes INMUEBLES, tierras, y ademas a tus hijos, y quedarte en cuentas a casi 0. Y pasar el dinero a una cuenta bancaria de tus hijos. esperar los 6 meses, y pedirla. podría ser asi? podría ser para la pareja? osea hombre y mujer? ya diréis.. que es para un amigo.



No hace falta donar nada a nadie. Tal y como he explicado en mi anterior mensaje, no dice nada del patrimonio que puedas tener para cobrar la paguica de mayores de 52 años. La condición más importante, no tener una renta superior a 750 euros al mes.

Además, sólo tiene en cuenta tus rentas, no las de tu unidad familiar. Es decir que sí, que puedes solicitarla independiente del salario de tu cónyuge.

Aquí viene mejor explicado:









Prestaciones del SEPE para mayores de 52 años: Qué es la declaración anual de rentas y cómo pedirla


El Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal (SEPE) dispone también de una prestación o subsidio para los mayores de 52 años. Esta ayuda se tramita en función de la declaración...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Bueno sobra qué hacer. A ver cada persona es un mundo pero te levantas con calma desayunas lees las noticias te vistes haces recados, cocinas, vas al gimnasio o a hacer deporte, disfrutas de quedar con amigos, o con tu pareja, y luego pues alguna cosa de tu sector puedes hacer. Yo es que llevo 25 años cotizados  currando de una empresa a otra y ya estoy hasta las narices.
> Y te digo una cosa, no sé dónde vives, pero mi ciudad a cualquier hora hay gente en la calle terrazas y cafeterías. A veces me preguntaba: quien trabaja aquí?



Esto me pasó a mí hace muchos años ya, en mis primeros años de trabajo. Me cogí un día libre para asuntos personales y hacer recados... era por el mes de Mayo... y me sorprendí al ver lo llenos que estaban los parques y las terrazas un día de trabajo diario entre semana. Por defecto siempre piensas que todo el mundo hace lo que tú, trabajar de 9 a 6. "La hostia.... pero si aquí no curra nadie!" (pensé yo). No andaba muy desencaminado.


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Es que la condición para cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 52 años es (principalmente) no recibir rentas de más del 75% del salario mínimo interprofesional (en decir, en estos momentos, no tener una renta de más de 750 euros al mes). No dice nada del patrimonio que puedas tener:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



espero que no llegue el pp al poder y la quite como hizo en su día.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> espero que no llegue el pp al poder y la quite como hizo en su día.



Bah.. no lo creo... en España, por lo general, da igual quien gobierne, los mayores de 50 son mimados a conciencia... y más con la pirámide poblacional que tenemos, piensa que la mayor parte de la población y los votantes tienen más de 50... y más, muchos más que van (vamos) a ser en breve:


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah.. no lo creo... en España, por lo general, da igual quien gobierne, los mayores de 50 son mimados a conciencia... y más con la pirámide poblacional que tenemos, piensa que la mayor parte de la población y los votantes tienen más de 50... y más, muchos más que van (vamos) a ser en breve:



bueno en su día lo sacó y lo subió a 55.


----------



## FilibustHero (15 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La ayuda de mas de 52 años es la mas interesante, aparte de cobrar hasta la edad de jubilación (ojo que has de renovar cada 3 meses el paro y si te llaman para cualquier trabajo que entre en tu perfil, debes de ir).
> Lo mejor es que cotizas hasta la edad reglamentaria de jubilación, siempre que no te pases en tus ingresos-rentas.
> mi mujer lleva 2 años cobrando y tenemos dos alquileres que entre los dos suman 1.700, pero ambos los cobramos en ...  hecha la ley hecha la trampa, para eso hemos estado pagando media vida a estos sanguinarios.
> @sada, lo tienes bien por tu edad, si te faltan algunos meses una vez acabado el paro, solicitas la renta activa de i nserción y ya tienes 11 meses cobrando, eso si, la renta activa no cotiza, y es un coñazo cuando la solicitas, tres o cuatro currículums presentados a empresas (para eso están los amigos) y algún cursillo te has de tragar .



Por lo visto iban a permitir que te pagues tú mismo las cotizaciones. En ciertos casos puede ser una opción interante: un amigo de 60 que se lo gana bastante bien. Su mujer de la misma edad se va al paro. Debido a los ingresos de él no cumplen ningún requisito para pedir ayudas pero a la mujer le interesaría seguir cotizando sin la presión de tener que buscar trabajo para seguir cotizando en el final de su vida laboral. Porque con 60 estar varios años en paro te destroza la base para la cotización. ¿sabéis algo de esto? opiniones?


----------



## ferro a fondo (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> espero que no llegue el pp al poder y la quite como hizo en su día.



En su día, la hicieron accesible pero solo a los mayores de 55,


FilibustHero dijo:


> Por lo visto iban a permitir que te pagues tú mismo las cotizaciones. En ciertos casos puede ser una opción interante: un amigo de 60 que se lo gana bastante bien. Su mujer de la misma edad se va al paro. Debido a los ingresos de él no cumplen ningún requisito para pedir ayudas pero a la mujer le interesaría seguir cotizando sin la presión de tener que buscar trabajo para seguir cotizando en el final de su vida laboral. Porque con 60 estar varios años en paro te destroza la base para la cotización. ¿sabéis algo de esto? opiniones?



Se trata del convenio especial con la seguridad social.
Pagas 300 y pico euros al mes(si es por la base mínima de cotización de 1166€/mes).
Sirve para completar tiempo para cotizaciones.

El convenio especial con la Seguridad Social


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Por lo visto iban a permitir que te pagues tú mismo las cotizaciones. En ciertos casos puede ser una opción interante: un amigo de 60 que se lo gana bastante bien. Su mujer de la misma edad se va al paro. Debido a los ingresos de él no cumplen ningún requisito para pedir ayudas pero a la mujer le interesaría seguir cotizando sin la presión de tener que buscar trabajo para seguir cotizando en el final de su vida laboral. Porque con 60 estar varios años en paro te destroza la base para la cotización. ¿sabéis algo de esto? opiniones?



Que pida la de mayores de 52. Ahí no computa la renta familiar. Solo los ingresos de ella.


----------



## rudeboy (15 Nov 2022)

Por lo que leo por aquí esa paga no llega para nada si no se complementa con el alquiler de un piso, entonces de lo que estamos hablando es de llegar a los 50 con dos pisos pagados, por simplificarlo, en Madrid un piso de 120000 puedes sacarle una renta de 700, pero neto no creo que te quede más de 500 ,hay que restar derramas, hacienda, electrodomésticos o arreglos, comunidad, IBI etc...
Tienes que conseguir pagar esas dos hipotecas que suman 300000 euros antes de los 50, por supuesto sin hijos ,formar una familia esta vetado para el que aspire a este tipo de vida.
Entonces lo difícil no es la paguita ,es conseguir esos dos pisos y pagarlos antes de los 50 ,es decir tendrías que haber comprado 1 antes del 2001 con menos de 30 años, pagarlo y meterte a otro pongamos en el año 2015 ,es decir llevar al menos 25 años trabajando ininterrumpidamente.
Y eso suponiendo que lo alquilas a alguien que te pague siempre


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Por lo que leo por aquí esa paga no llega para nada si no se complementa con el alquiler de un piso, entonces de lo que estamos hablando es de llegar a los 50 con dos pisos pagados, por simplificarlo, en Madrid un piso de 120000 puedes sacarle una renta de 700, pero neto no creo que te quede más de 500 ,hay que restar derramas, hacienda, electrodomésticos o arreglos, comunidad, IBI etc...
> Tienes que conseguir pagar esas dos hipotecas que suman 300000 euros antes de los 50, por supuesto sin hijos ,formar una familia esta vetado para el que aspire a este tipo de vida.
> Entonces lo difícil no es la paguita ,es conseguir esos dos pisos y pagarlos antes de los 50 ,es decir tendrías que haber comprado 1 antes del 2001 con menos de 30 años, pagarlo y meterte a otro pongamos en el año 2015 ,es decir llevar al menos 25 años trabajando ininterrumpidamente.



así es. díficil vivir si no tienes nada más que los 500€


----------



## SCREENSHOT (15 Nov 2022)

Algo he leído que suben la cuantía de la paga a mayores de 52 años a 600 euros.


----------



## FilibustHero (15 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Por lo que leo por aquí esa paga no llega para nada si no se complementa con el alquiler de un piso, entonces de lo que estamos hablando es de llegar a los 50 con dos pisos pagados, por simplificarlo, en Madrid un piso de 120000 puedes sacarle una renta de 700, pero neto no creo que te quede más de 500 ,hay que restar derramas, hacienda, electrodomésticos o arreglos, comunidad, IBI etc...
> Tienes que conseguir pagar esas dos hipotecas que suman 300000 euros antes de los 50, por supuesto sin hijos ,formar una familia esta vetado para el que aspire a este tipo de vida.
> Entonces lo difícil no es la paguita ,es conseguir esos dos pisos y pagarlos antes de los 50 ,es decir tendrías que haber comprado 1 antes del 2001 con menos de 30 años, pagarlo y meterte a otro pongamos en el año 2015 ,es decir llevar al menos 25 años trabajando ininterrumpidamente.
> Y eso suponiendo que lo alquilas a alguien que te pague siempre



Pues no es por hacer de abogado del diablo, pero este tipo de planteamientos me parecen muy débiles como estrategia de jubilación. Me explico, si tienes los dos pisos o puedes conseguirlos está muy bien. Pero es una circunstancia que en los días que corren te lo pueden cambiar de un plumazo. Pueden sacar la ley de solidaridad de vivienda y que tengas que ceder gratis la segunda vivienda, pueden sacar impuestos especiales, normativa ecológica, normativa de vivir en pisos con perspectiva de género, el panorama es demasiado indeterminado como para hacer un planteamiento definitivo para la jubilación. ¿Y si lo de los pisos sale mal? ¿que hago? (haceos estas preguntas).

Y a los que piensen que estoy diciendo tonterías que analicen el impuesto a los "ricos" que se han sacado de la manga. Si tu patrimonio es de 4minolles te clavan el 3% de lo que tengas. A algunos se las sudará ese 3% pero hay mucha gente que tiene ese patrimonio y que ni de coña ingresan cientos de miles al año que les van a joder pero bien. Bueno, más jodido está el que no tiene nada, claro, pero eso no es excusa para joder a los demás.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> Algo he leído que suben la cuantía de la paga a mayores de 52 años a 600 euros.



Correcto, 600 euros brutos a partir del 1 de enero de 2023... que se quedan en unos 480 euros netos:









SEPE: Aumenta el subsidio para mayores de 52 años. Esta es la cuantía a partir de enero de 2023


La ministra de Trabajo anuncia un incremento en el indicador de referencia para determinar la cuantía de algunas prestaciones




www.diariosur.es


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Por lo que leo por aquí esa paga no llega para nada si no se complementa con el alquiler de un piso, entonces de lo que estamos hablando es de llegar a los 50 con dos pisos pagados, por simplificarlo, en Madrid un piso de 120000 puedes sacarle una renta de 700, pero neto no creo que te quede más de 500 ,hay que restar derramas, hacienda, electrodomésticos o arreglos, comunidad, IBI etc...
> Tienes que conseguir pagar esas dos hipotecas que suman 300000 euros antes de los 50, por supuesto sin hijos ,formar una familia esta vetado para el que aspire a este tipo de vida.
> Entonces lo difícil no es la paguita ,es conseguir esos dos pisos y pagarlos antes de los 50 ,es decir tendrías que haber comprado 1 antes del 2001 con menos de 30 años, pagarlo y meterte a otro pongamos en el año 2015 ,es decir llevar al menos 25 años trabajando ininterrumpidamente.
> Y eso suponiendo que lo alquilas a alguien que te pague siempre



Debes contar con ahorros ademas....

Lo tienen estudiado para darte algo pero que no te vuelvas un parasito con el sistema.....

Y es lo que dices es un tipo de vida para alguien sin hijos, ni familia....

Jubilarse a los 52 es una posibilidad pero en modo supervivencia..a no ser que seas rico


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> 49,3+ 2 de paro=51,3 años + 6 meses por mayor de 45 años= 51,9--> a los 52 años pides el subsidio de mayores de 52.
> 
> Pero te toca esperar 3 meses.





sada dijo:


> bueno mierda hoy he ido al SEPE y he flipado. Hay gente que la despiden o que llega a un acuerdo con la empresa o que el empresario se jubila y atención le llega una carta que te hacen devolver lo del ERTE, no te lo hacen devolver sino que te lo descuentan. Gente que contaba tener dos años de paro y resulta que le descuentan un año y pico por el ERTE. En
> En mi caso contaba dos años de prestación pero se queda en *18 meses y luego 6 meses de mayores de 45.* Me he quedado un poco chof pero bueno... es lo que hay. Ah y 400 y pico



Compañero te quedas; si no mal me equivoco:

A 9 meses de los 52.....que no es mucho....

Creo que te han dicho por ahi que hay otra paga de llamada RAI (Renta Activa de insercion que es parecida de 463€ y dura 11 meses). Con lo cual si la sumas ya te pasas por 2 meses los 52 años.





__





Tengo derecho a la RAI | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es





A ver si hay suerte......podrias enlazar: Paro + RAI + 45 años = 52, 2 -->Subsidio mayores de 52 años.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Correcto, 600 euros brutos a partir del 1 de enero de 2023... que se quedan en unos 480 euros netos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuerte mierda y cuanto es ahora?????


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Fuerte mierda y cuanto es ahora?????



Pues creo que 420 netos.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> espero que no llegue el pp al poder y la quite como hizo en su día.



Ese el Qui de la Question.........no que llegue el PP al poder; sino que cambien la norma......

Quien tenga 52 y 6 meses o 53 años.....lo tiene hecho.

Pero igual tambien bajan el periodo de paro a 18 meses o 1 año......

Con lo cual habria que irse a los 54 años. 

En fin hay que estar pendiente de la normativa.......y como Yo digo a los 55 años si es posible pegar el carpetazo.

Pero a quien le toque ahora.....que aproveche.....y si tiene sus 49, 6 meses que aproveche la normativa, si tiene 50 tambien y si tiene 49,2 tambien.......

En fin nos puede tocar a cualquiera........


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues creo que 420 netos.



480€


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Compañero te quedas; si no mal me equivoco:
> 
> A 9 meses de los 52.....que no es mucho....
> 
> ...



Pues la RAI no me la aconsejan. Tengo una amiga ahí en el SEPE. Y al parecer con ese tipo de subsidio sí que se meten a fondo. Y es posible que no te la den por el patrimonio porque el patrimonio también contabiliza es decir contabiliza de la siguiente manera:
Pongamos que tienes un piso de 45.000 € pues eso contabiliza 100 € si a eso le añades otro piso de 60.000 pues contabiliza 150 € y así hasta 700 €. Pero aquí además contabiliza la renta de la familia es decir del matrimonio.
Vamos por lo que me vino a decir ese tipo de renta es para gente casi en exclusión social. Y ahí sí que se empeñan en buscar trabajo. Ella me aconsejó coger los 18 meses de paro + 6 meses de salario de mayor de 45 años. 
Y me quedarán unos meses que o bien buscaré algo o bien tiraré de ahorros.


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> La renta esa no creo que me la den por los ingresos familiares que computan al parecer los del otro cónyuge aunque en su momento hicimos separación de bienes.
> Enhorabuena a tu mujer. Por cierto la llaman mucho para cursos chorra? O trabajos de mierda?



No, una vez la llamaron para una farmacia (era auxiliar) pero se ve que encontraron una mas joven y no la cogieron.


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Correcto, 600 euros brutos a partir del 1 de enero de 2023... que se quedan en unos 480 euros netos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sigue siendo una mierda


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> sigue siendo una mierda



Efectivamente, es un último recurso si no tienes nada. Dejar un trabajo por eso es pegarse un tiro en el pié, un auténtico suicidio económico y laboral en toda regla..


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pues la RAI no me la aconsejan. Tengo una amiga ahí en el SEPE. Y al parecer con ese tipo de subsidio sí que se meten a fondo. Y es posible que no te la den por el patrimonio porque el patrimonio también contabiliza es decir contabiliza de la siguiente manera:
> Pongamos que tienes un piso de 45.000 € pues eso contabiliza 100 € si a eso le añades otro piso de 60.000 pues contabiliza 150 € y así hasta 700 €. Pero aquí además contabiliza la renta de la familia es decir del matrimonio.
> Vamos por lo que me vino a decir ese tipo de renta es para gente casi en exclusión social. Y ahí sí que se empeñan en buscar trabajo. Ella me aconsejó coger los 18 meses de paro + 6 meses de salario de mayor de 45 años.
> Y me quedarán unos meses que o bien buscaré algo o bien tiraré de ahorros.



En la rai cuentan todos los ingresos familiares?.
Mujer hijos etc.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> 480€



480 serán a partir del 2023, ahora son 460. Pero bueno... siguen siendo migajas.


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En la rai cuentan todos los ingresos familiares?.
> Mujer hijos etc.



en la RAI si, los ingresos de la unidad familiar


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente, es un último recurso si no tienes nada. Dejar un trabajo por eso es pegarse un tiro en el pié, un auténtico suicidio económico y laboral en toda regla..



Obviamente tienes que tener ahorros y una renta que genere un complemento. Hasta 750€ al mes se puede.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Nov 2022)

Haced como este, te haces youtuber y complementas la paguita


----------



## Bizarroff (16 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Fuerte mierda y cuanto es ahora?????



De fuerte mierda nada, no olvidemos que aparte del subsidio de 463€ estás cotizando por una base de 1458€, y solo hacer el convenio especial de la Seguridad Social (sirve para pagarte una cotización sin necesidad de tener que trabajar) por ese importe son 388€. Si complementas con buenos ahorros, ingresos pasivos y/o trabajo en "B" es una triunfada.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (16 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> De fuerte mierda nada, no olvidemos que aparte del subsidio de 463€ estás cotizando por una base de 1458€, y solo hacer el convenio especial de la Seguridad Social (sirve para pagarte una cotización sin necesidad de tener que trabajar) por ese importe son 388€. Si complementas con buenos ahorros, ingresos pasivos y/o trabajo en "B" es una triunfada.




Esta claro....necesitas hacerte con minimo 1000 incluidos los 463 € para sobrevivir.....quien espere hacerse solo con los 463 y vivir va muy equivocado....


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> De fuerte mierda nada, no olvidemos que aparte del subsidio de 463€ estás cotizando por una base de 1458€, y solo hacer el convenio especial de la Seguridad Social (sirve para pagarte una cotización sin necesidad de tener que trabajar) por ese importe son 388€. Si complementas con buenos ahorros, ingresos pasivos y/o trabajo en "B" es una triunfada.



Exacto es casi mas importante cotizar por el 125% de la base mínima, que el propio cobro de los 463 euros mensuales, mi mujer ya lleva cobrando mas de 3 años y aún le quedan unos cuantos hasta jubilarse, al menos cobrará mas que yo que coticé la mayoría en autónomos, no espero mas de 800 al mes.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Exacto es casi mas importante cotizar por el 125% de la base mínima, que el propio cobro de los 463 euros mensuales, mi mujer ya lleva cobrando mas de 3 años y aún le quedan unos cuantos hasta jubilarse, al menos cobrará mas que yo que coticé la mayoría en autónomos, no espero mas de 800 al mes.



así es, cotizar por el 125% de la base mínima, es casi más importante que los 463 euros mensuales. Lo de los autónomos es deplorable.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Exacto es casi mas importante cotizar por el 125% de la base mínima, que el propio cobro de los 463 euros mensuales, mi mujer ya lleva cobrando mas de 3 años y aún le quedan unos cuantos hasta jubilarse, al menos cobrará mas que yo que coticé la mayoría en autónomos, no espero mas de 800 al mes.



y tu mujer como llevó al principio lo de no trabajar? eso de sentirse útil a la sociedad y esas cosas?


----------



## pepitoacojonado (19 Nov 2022)

Os pongo un enlace bastante interesante de cara a percibir el subsido de desempleo. Creo que es bastante interesante:









El rendimiento presunto del patrimonio en los subsidios


Al conceder una ayuda por desempleo, el SEPE (INEM) analiza las rentas del solicitante y una de ellas es el "rendimiento presunto del patrimonio". Lo explicamos con detalle.



loentiendo.com





Cuenta todo, es decir:

- Si tienes segunda vivienda, y no la tienes alquilada; cuenta en referencia al valor castrastal. 
Si la tienes alquilada cuenta el precio del alquiler ( Y que este no supere los 750€ mensuales). Tambien se tiene en cuenta plazas de garaje, y supongo que tierras, etc......etc.....

- Si tienes cuentas remuneradas cuentan

- Si tienes Fondos de inversion cuentan.

- Si tienes acciones que te dan dividendos cuentan
Si las vendes y superan mensualmente a los 750 € . Te pueden quitar el subsidio ese mes.

- Si recibes una herencia cuidado.

Asi que hay que calcular y lo que tengas de Patrimonio inmobiliario e inmobiliario, que no supere los 750€ y si es asi, no te queda mas que reducir.
o hacerlo en negro..


----------



## trjegul (19 Nov 2022)

Creo que la clave esta en tener ahorros suficientes para complementar la paga, la cantidad anual varia en cada caso, aparte de los gastos normales para vivir dignamente siempre surgen imprevistsos se rompe al electrodomestico, averia en el coche, derrama en tu casa y un largo etc.

Queda excluido de cualquier plan gente que este hipotecada, que tenga creditos personales para coches etc, que tenga hijos aunque ronden ya los 20, que tenga que cambiar de vesturiario cada año, que pida creditos para vacaciones...

Aun asi jugartela desde los 52 hasta los 65 a una paguita que puede cambiar con el siguiente taifa que llegue al gobierno es arriesgado, tienes que prepararte muy bien y hacerlo con las cuentas muy saneadas.

con 45 años, sin deudas y mas de 20 trabajados estoy en esa preparación, con 52 dudo que pueda hacerlo, me parece muy arriesgado, quiza algo mas tarde.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> Creo que la clave esta en tener ahorros suficientes para complementar la paga, la cantidad anual varia en cada caso, aparte de los gastos normales para vivir dignamente siempre surgen imprevistsos se rompe al electrodomestico, averia en el coche, derrama en tu casa y un largo etc.
> 
> Queda excluido de cualquier plan gente que este hipotecada, que tenga creditos personales para coches etc, que tenga hijos aunque ronden ya los 20, que tenga que cambiar de vesturiario cada año, que pida creditos para vacaciones...
> 
> ...



Cierto, jugar esa carta a los 52 me parece arriesgado para lo largo que es la vida, pero si puede resultar un comodin a tener en cuenta a los 60 años, no antes, a partir de ahi debes tener los deberes mas que hechos para agunatar sin que sea demasiado traumatico los años que quedan para la jubilacion, es decir, 60 años poder abandonar trabajo con derecho a dos años de paro, 62, y luego acogerse a la paga, 5 años, se deben tener ahorros para complementar y casa pagada y nada de vivir la vida loca, simplemente disfrutar y cuidarse lo mas posible para afrontar la 3º edad con garantias.


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> así es, cotizar por el 125% de la base mínima, es casi más importante que los 463 euros mensuales. Lo de los autónomos es deplorable.



Los autónomos también lo pueden pedir si cumplen los requisitos. 

El más jodido de acreditar es el de los 6 años cotizados al desempleo.

Aunque si has sido mamá lo tienes más fácil:


_Según la sentencia emitida el pasado 22 de junio, esta madre trabajadora había quedado excluida del subsidio para mayores de 52 años -antes para más de 55- por* no contar con el periodo de cotización requerido, es decir, seis años. *Hasta ahora, para acceder a esta prestación, los periodos de inactividad por haber tenido a un hijo de las trabajadoras -tanto autónomas como asalariadas- no se contabilizaban, como sí se hace para otras prestaciones como la jubilación o la Incapacidad Permanente. _









Subsidio para mayores de 52 años: a las madres autónomas les será más fácil acceder según el Supremo


El Tribunal Supremo ha reconocido en una reciente sentencia el derecho de las mujeres trabajadoras a sumar periodo de cotización por cada hijo que hayan tenido de cara a poder acceder al subsidio para mayores de 52 años. La nueva doctrina afectaría también a las madres autónomas.




www.autonomosyemprendedor.es







Por otra parte me da que como en el Ministerio de Trabajo se lean este hilo van a meter unas condiciones de la leche  si es que hacen algún puto caso a la demanda de la UPTA (piden los mismos requisitos pero adaptados, es decir haber cotizado al menos 6 años de autónomos y haber agotado la prestación por cese de actividad = según los sabios del floro van a cobrar el subsidio +52 cuatro gatos autónomos ya que no existen ni las bajas ni el paro de autónomos, ¿para qué coño se molestará esta gente pidiendo algo que saben que solo va a existir sobre el papel?)



*UPTA reclama que los autónomos puedan cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 52 años  *

_La organización ya presentó su propuesta al Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social y está a la espera de que el departamento dirigido por *Yolanda Díaz* decida "encajar" en ese Real Decreto-Ley a los trabajadores mayores de 52 años procedentes del Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos (RETA).

Los requisitos que UPTA propone son los mismos que se exigen para los trabajadores por cuenta ajena mayores de 52 años, que* hayan cotizado por desempleo al menos durante seis años* a lo largo de su vida laboral. "Son las mismas condiciones, para que no haya una diferencia entre el régimen general y el RETA", apunta Abad, que considera que ese cambio en el decreto ofrecería una "red protectora" para los autónomos._









UPTA reclama que los autónomos puedan cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 52 años


Eduardo Abad: "En cuatro años, entre 80.000 y 200.000 autónomos podrían cerrar su negocio a los 52 años sin esa ayuda"




www.65ymas.com


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Nov 2022)

Hay algo que no tengo claro, es necesario haber estado en paro 6 años para cotizar?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Nov 2022)

SCREENSHOT dijo:


> En estos momentos para que te den la paga para mayores de 52 años tienes que haber cotizado 15 años y no tener rentas mayores a unos 750 euros aprox.
> 
> Para jubilarte con 67 años tienes que haber trabajado/ cotizado????? 2 años en el periodo que va de los 52 a los 67 años.
> 
> ...



En el momento que se te concede el subsidio de los 52 años no tienes necesidad de trabajar esos dos años como dices. Es más, cuando te lo conceden se te da ya fecha de jubilación 
Cotizas el 125% de la base mínima de cotización que es el smi bruto anual dividido entre 12 meses y a eso se le suma un 25%.
En el momento que tengas rentas del trabajo se te reduce la cuantía del subsidio de manera proporcional al porcentaje de jornada completa que se esté realizando, así como la base de cotización


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Los inmuebles (por ejemplo tener una segunda residencia en la playa o montaña) se pueden alquilar a un testaferro a un alquiler muy bajo para saltarse el rendimiento presunto según el valor catastral. Con las plazas de garaje pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Sobre los fondos de inversión, en el caso de los de acumulación se te aplica el 3% del interés legal de dinero. Pero existen fondos de distribución (reparto de dividendos) que tienen un interés definido y te tienen que aplicar el que corresponde, no el presunto. Hay fondos de distribución de reparto que tienen un interés definido como el Fundsmith Equity Fund I EUR Inc (ISIN: LU0690374532) , del 0.02% anualizado. Medio millón de euros invertidos en este fondo dan un rendimiento semestral (el fondo reparte cada 6 meses) bruto de 500€.



Acojonante.

Esto es acojonante.

Tienes medio millón de euros y los apalancas en un fondo con un rendimiento bruto de no llega a 85€ al mes con una inflación cercana al 10% con tal de no superar el nivel de rentas y malvivir con los 400 y pico del subsidio en lugar de fundirtelos en putas y coca (vas a seguir cumpliendo los requisitos, vas a quemar el medio millón de euros más despacio que vía inflación ahí bien apalancaditos y los vas a disfrutar más).

Y esto es un foro de economía


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Los autónomos también lo pueden pedir si cumplen los requisitos.
> 
> El más jodido de acreditar es el de los 6 años cotizados al desempleo.
> 
> ...



El requisito es tener 15 años cotizados a la.seguridad social de los cuales seis al menos sean en régimen general 
Y de esos seis años en régimen general, 90 días han de ser en los últimos seis años. (vía de acceso del SEPE)


----------



## CaraCortada (19 Nov 2022)

Yo ahora mismo estoy a punto de entrar en un examen de oposición para un cuerpo de fijos discontinuos. Trabajaría 3 meses al año y el resto cobraría paro hasta agotar los dos años y luego el subsidio. Esto me permite renunciar al puesto que tengo ahora que para nada merece la pena por muy bien pagado que sea. Qué os parece la jugada?


----------



## rudeboy (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> Aun asi jugartela desde los 52 hasta los 65 a una paguita que puede cambiar con el siguiente taifa



Para alguien que tenga 52 ahora la jubilación será a los 67, si no lo cambian a peor en los próximos 15 años


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El fondo lleva un rendimiento anualizado en los últimos 10 años del 14,90% (que se acumula en el propio fondo) destrozando a la inflación e incluso al SP&500, pero a lo mejor buscar estos datos en Morningstar en vez de soltar la bocachanclada de turno es demasiado para ti:
> 
> Rentabilidad del fondo|Rentabilidad Acumulada|Fundsmith Equity Fund I EUR Inc|ISIN:LU0690374532



Ah!!! Entonces se trata de holdear, no???









Bizarroff dijo:


> Medio millón de euros invertidos en este fondo dan un rendimiento semestral (el fondo reparte cada 6 meses) bruto de 500€.


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El requisito es tener 15 años cotizados a la.seguridad social de los cuales seis al menos sean en régimen general
> Y de esos seis años en régimen general, 90 días han de ser en los últimos seis años. (vía de acceso del SEPE)



¿No eran 6 años en un régimen que cotizara desempleo, no necesariamente RG?

(Lo de los 90 días vale la pena leerse el segundo párrafo del art 274.4 LGSS)


Artículo 274. Beneficiarios del subsidio por desempleo.

_4. Podrán acceder al subsidio los trabajadores mayores de cincuenta y dos años, aun cuando no tengan responsabilidades familiares, siempre que se encuentren en alguno de los supuestos contemplados en los apartados anteriores, hayan cotizado por desempleo al menos durante seis años a lo largo de su vida laboral y acrediten que, en el momento de la solicitud, reúnen todos los requisitos, salvo la edad, para acceder a cualquier tipo de pensión contributiva de jubilación en el sistema de la Seguridad Social 

Si en la fecha en que se encuentren en alguno de los supuestos previstos en los apartados anteriores, los trabajadores no hubieran cumplido la edad de cincuenta y dos años, pero, desde dicha fecha, permanecieran inscritos ininterrumpidamente como demandantes de empleo en los servicios públicos de empleo, podrán solicitar el subsidio cuando cumplan esa edad. A estos efectos, se entenderá cumplido el requisito de inscripción ininterrumpida cuando cada una de las posibles interrupciones haya tenido una duración inferior a noventa días, no computándose los períodos que correspondan a la realización de actividad por cuenta propia o ajena. En este último caso, el trabajador no podrá acceder al subsidio cuando el cese en el último trabajo fuera voluntario _


----------



## rudeboy (19 Nov 2022)

Creo que olvidáis lo fundamental, dado que es imposible vivir con 460 euros, te hace falta tener tanto la vivienda habitual pagada, como otra para alquilar. Si en Madrid puedes encontrar ambas en algún barrio humilde en torno a los 130- 150 mil euros eso nos daría que tienes que pagar dos viviendas en 34 años de cotización, suponiendo que empiezas a cotizar desde los 18 ,lo veo factible ,pero habiendo vivido el lonchafinismo en su máxima expresión


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (19 Nov 2022)

en cuanto aprueben los presupuestos generales del estado sube el subsidio a 480 euros mensuales,ya que suben el IPREN a 600 euros y el subsidio es el 80 por ciento del IPREN.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿No eran 6 años en un régimen que cotizara desempleo, no necesariamente RG?
> 
> (Lo de los 90 días vale la pena leerse el segundo párrafo del art 274.4 LGSS)
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, con régimen general me refería a que cotizase desempleo. 

Así con todo, la única y mejor opción que hay es presentarse allí y tener muy buena actitud para con la.hijadeputa socialista que te va a atender. De ella depende facilitarte las cosas


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Nov 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> en cuanto aprueben los presupuestos generales del estado sube el subsidio a 480 euros mensuales,ya que suben el IPREN a 600 euros y el subsidio es el 80 por ciento del IPREN.



Y el subsidio de los 52 años cotizará el año que viene por unos 1605 euros si se cumple la subida del smi a 1100€ brutos mes en 14 pagas


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Nov 2022)

Yo entiendo que si tienes fondos de inversión hasta que no los cancelas y declaras las plusvalías (si las hubiera) no tienes que decir ni mu al SEPE. Los fondos monetarios también pueden generar minusvalias. Entiendo que hasta que no se rescata un fondo no tienes porque informar al Sepe.


----------



## greg_house (19 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esto me pasó a mí hace muchos años ya, en mis primeros años de trabajo. Me cogí un día libre para asuntos personales y hacer recados... era por el mes de Mayo... y me sorprendí al ver lo llenos que estaban los parques y las terrazas un día de trabajo diario entre semana. Por defecto siempre piensas que todo el mundo hace lo que tú, trabajar de 9 a 6. "La hostia.... pero si aquí no curra nadie!" (pensé yo). No andaba muy desencaminado.



Yo me acuerdo hace poco tiempo de un dia que tenia libre y fui a devolver algo de amazon a media mañana..... 

Lo que dices, solo veia gente en edad de trabajar en la calle un dia laborable. De todo, moros, negros, moras, canis, etc.... todos ociosos... jejejejejjejeje


----------



## 4motion (19 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> y tu mujer como llevó al principio lo de no trabajar? eso de sentirse útil a la sociedad y esas cosas?



Útil a la sociedad?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> Creo que la clave esta en tener ahorros suficientes para complementar la paga, la cantidad anual varia en cada caso, aparte de los gastos normales para vivir dignamente siempre surgen imprevistsos se rompe al electrodomestico, averia en el coche, derrama en tu casa y un largo etc.
> 
> Queda excluido de cualquier plan gente que este hipotecada, que tenga creditos personales para coches etc, que tenga hijos aunque ronden ya los 20, que tenga que cambiar de vesturiario cada año, que pida creditos para vacaciones...
> 
> ...



Todos sabemos que el sistema está quebrado, no habrá PAGUITAS porque un día cercano todo se habrá ido a tomar por el culo, lo que implanten entonces ya lo veremos. Porque ya está diseñado. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delta74 (19 Nov 2022)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> En su día, la hicieron accesible pero solo a los mayores de 55,
> 
> Se trata del convenio especial con la seguridad social.
> Pagas 300 y pico euros al mes(si es por la base mínima de cotización de 1166€/mes).
> ...



el pp lo subió a 55 años y contaban las rentas familiares que si te pasabas te la quitaban, menudos hdp.


----------



## 4motion (19 Nov 2022)

delta74 dijo:


> el pp lo subió a 55 años y contaban las rentas familiares que si te pasabas te la quitaban, menudos hdp.



Y lo volverán a hacer. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trjegul (19 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Para alguien que tenga 52 ahora la jubilación será a los 67, si no lo cambian a peor en los próximos 15 años



En 2022 la edad de jubilación en España es 66 años y 2 meses. Pero este año, *si tienes más de 37 años trabajados y 6 meses, podrás jubilarte a los 65 años con el 100% de la jubilación*.








¿Cuántos años debo cotizar para jubilarme a los 65 años?


La jubilación supone una preocupación constante. ¿Sabes cuántos años tienes que cotizar? Descubre cuántos son actualmente y cómo ha variado. | Bankinter



www.bankinter.com





Tengo 20 cotizados y en principio me quedan por cotizar otros 20, me jubilaria con 65 al tener 40 años cotizados, en el enlace viene las graficas.

En un futuro no se...supongo que lo subiran..., todavia puedo prejubilarme un mes antes y añadir 9 meses extras cotizados de servicio militar  
pardiez...no se puede...


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y lo volverán a hacer.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de las rentas familiares se lo cargó el TS

Lo de la edad y la cotización por el 125% es otra cuestión

*JURISPRUDENCIA*
_*Se fija doctrina sobre las prestaciones de desempleo para mayores de 52 años*

El tope cuantitativo de ingresos para poder percibir el subsidio de desempleo está referido en exclusiva al beneficiario, no a los miembros de la unidad familiar









Se fija doctrina sobre las prestaciones de desempleo para mayores de 52 años


El Tribunal Supremo (TS) ha fijado doctrina sobre el tope cuantitativo de ingresos de los solicitantes al subsidio de desempleo para mayores de 52 años. La Sala de lo Social ha resuelto que dicha cantidad máxima está referida en exclusiva al beneficiario que pretende el subsidio, sin que el...




www.economistjurist.es




_


----------



## trjegul (19 Nov 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cierto, jugar esa carta a los 52 me parece arriesgado para lo largo que es la vida, pero si puede resultar un comodin a tener en cuenta a los 60 años, no antes, a partir de ahi debes tener los deberes mas que hechos para agunatar sin que sea demasiado traumatico los años que quedan para la jubilacion, es decir, 60 años poder abandonar trabajo con derecho a dos años de paro, 62, y luego acogerse a la paga, 5 años, se deben tener ahorros para complementar y casa pagada y nada de vivir la vida loca, simplemente disfrutar y cuidarse lo mas posible para afrontar la 3º edad con garantias.



Mi "plan" es un poco antes 56-58 años...sino es por fuerza mayor antes aunque no quiera.

Hasta los 40 años he trabajado siempre en empresa privada, pero en los ultimos años estoy empezando a picotear en ayuntamientos(vivo en un pueblo de 5.000 habitantes) de vez en cuando salen bolsas de empleo, he entrados dos veces, cuatro meses cada vez...cada mes te suma meritos y es mas facil volver a entrar...pues bien, la primera vez que entre conoci a un hombre con 57 tacos que cobraba esta paga, asi conoci su existencia, el entraba por planes de empleo (mayores de 52) del paro a trabajar en ayuntamientos , suelen ser 6 meses, y despues un tiempo con la paga de 52 porque de empresa privada practicamente no le llamaban de nada.

Con algo de ahorros y si te lo montas asi se podria hacer.

Otra cosa a tener el cuenta es el ocio, muchas horas libres y poco dinero, lo se muy bien porque he tenido una epoca muy mala alla por el 2009, el mio lo ocupo con lectura (estoy comprado de segunda mano y voy acumulando) series y pelis (internet) y senderismo....vivo a 5 minutos del campo...monotono y aburrido pero campo jeje.


----------



## samaruc (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> En un futuro no se...supongo que lo subiran..., todavia puedo prejubilarme un mes antes y añadir 9 meses extras cotizados de servicio militar



No te prejubilas. Te jubilas anticipadamente (4 años de adelanto si es anticipada involuntaria o 2 si es anticipada voluntaria). Para la anticipada involuntaria (61 o 63 años) necesitas mínimo 33 años cotizados y para la anticipada voluntaria (63 o 65 años) mínimo 35 años cotizados. La mili o la PSS (prestación social sustitutoria) solo te sirve para completar los 33 o 35 años de carencia mínima para jubilarte anticipadamente a los 63 o 65 años (4 años o 2 años antes de la edad legal de jubilación de 67 años que te toca por no alcanzar los 38 años y 6 meses para poderte jubilar a la edad legal de jubilación de 65 años)

También vale el servicio social de la sección femenina a estos efectos

*Seguridad Social: El Servicio Social Femenino del franquismo computa para la pensión de jubilación igual que la mili*
_Así está recogida en la reforma de las pensiones y recoge en la ley la doctrina que se empezaba a obtener en los tribunales

El Servicio Social Femenino que muchas mujeres se vieron obligadas a hacer entre 1937 y 1978 computa para la pensión de jubilación. Pese a que varias sentencias reconocían este derecho, la Ley General de Seguridad Social (LGSS) no lo recogía como tal, pese a que en el caso de los hombres sí se consideraba el Servicio Militar (mili) o la prestación social sustitutoria (en caso de objeción de conciencia) a la hora de computar el tiempo cotizado._









Seguridad Social: El Servicio Social Femenino del franquismo computa para la pensión de jubilación igual que la mili


Así está recogida en la reforma de las pensiones y recoge en la ley la doctrina que se empezaba a obtener en los tribunales




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> En 2022 la edad de jubilación en España es 66 años y 2 meses. Pero este año, *si tienes más de 37 años trabajados y 6 meses, podrás jubilarte a los 65 años con el 100% de la jubilación*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue soñando, si te quedan 20 años para jubilarte, no tendras seguramente jubilacion.

Y a los de los 52, que van a pedir ahora la paguica, dentro de 15 años les van a dar un carné que les autorizará a rebuscar en la basura para poder comer, se llamará busurig resilent ecofrienli.


----------



## trjegul (19 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Sigue soñando, si te quedan 20 años para jubilarte, no tendras seguramente jubilacion.
> Y a los de los 52, que van a pedir ahora la paguica, dentro de 15 años les van a dar un carné que les autorizará a rebuscar en la basura para poder comer, se llamará busurig resilent ecofrienli.



seguid remando perros, aqui a trabajar todos 

Iremos todos a tu casa para robarte tus dineros


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Nov 2022)

trjegul dijo:


> seguid remando perros, aqui a trabajar todos
> 
> Iremos todos a tu casa para robarte tus dineros



Aprovechad cuando salga de mañana a rebuscar enlos cubos de basura del supercor para saquearme las sobras.


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Creo que olvidáis lo fundamental, dado que es imposible vivir con 460 euros, te hace falta tener tanto la vivienda habitual pagada, como otra para alquilar. Si en Madrid puedes encontrar ambas en algún barrio humilde en torno a los 130- 150 mil euros eso nos daría que tienes que pagar dos viviendas en 34 años de cotización, suponiendo que empiezas a cotizar desde los 18 ,lo veo factible ,pero habiendo vivido el lonchafinismo en su máxima expresión



Ya se ha dicho que hay que tener un soporte. Alquileres, ahorros, otro sueldo en casa… 
Y no todo el mundo vive en Madrid. Hay vida más allá. Y precios de pisos ridículos en comparación.


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2022)

Yo conocí esta paga por un familiar que llevaba montón de años en paro y no lo llamaban para nada, aún estudiando y sacándose otro título. Se quedó descolgado en la crisis del 2008. 
hay que ser conscientes de que como te quedes en paro con una edad es difícil que te llamen


----------



## pepitoacojonado (20 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho que hay que tener un soporte. Alquileres, ahorros, otro sueldo en casa…
> Y no todo el mundo vive en Madrid. Hay vida más allá. Y precios de pisos ridículos en comparación.



Sin esos soportes es imposible, hacerlo. Y tal como esta la vida ahora imposible.......antes años atras 600 era un sueldo, ahora via inflacion olvidate.

Minimo necesitas 1000€ para vivir y con el techo pagado, a fecha de hoy.



sada dijo:


> Yo conocí esta paga por un familiar que llevaba montón de años en paro y no lo llamaban para nada, aún estudiando y sacándose otro título. Se quedó descolgado en la crisis del 2008.
> hay que ser conscientes de que como te quedes en paro con una edad es difícil que te llamen



Correcto. Hay edades que ya no te perdonan....pero a partir de los 45 ya es muy, muy complicado.....

A mi una vez me dijeron: 

A los 30 estas fuera de determinadas cosas ( Antiguamente oposiones a los cuerpos de seguridad del estado)

A los 35 eres mayor

A los 40 un viejo

Y a los 45 un juguete roto en manos de un empresario


----------



## rudeboy (20 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho que hay que tener un soporte. Alquileres, ahorros, otro sueldo en casa…
> Y no todo el mundo vive en Madrid. Hay vida más allá. Y precios de pisos ridículos en comparación.



Es que al final la paga es lo de menos, aquí lo que se plantea realmente es convertirse en una especie de langosto -paguitero que tiene que cumplir unos requisitos de carambola a 3 bandas ,a saber;
No hijos ,divorcios, etc Cotizar sin interrupción desde los 18 -20 para haberse hipotecado en la época pre burbuja y más adelante un segundo piso en la época de bajón en los precios.
Haber ahorrado (ocio y mujeres lonchafinista)
Vivir en barrios humildes ,con los inconvenientes que todos conocemos.
Cero bares, cenas ,viajes, tecnología, ropa etc...
No coche,¿se puede prescindir de este fuera de Madrid, barcelona o similar?
Creo que un buen hilo para paguiteros debe contar con estas y otras variables aportando soluciones para los casos concretos ,para que nadie se piense que este tipo de vida es un chollo y que ganas unas cosas pero pierdes otras.


----------



## Autómata (20 Nov 2022)

Yo lo que tengo claro es que quieren que te descapitalices. Si tienes ahorros no te lo darán hasta que los gastes, idem fondos y acciones, si tienes viviendas, tampoco, incluso con la vivienda habitual buscarán que hagas hipoteca inversa para que se la lleven los bancos. Si la normativa no está ya, la modificarán para reducir el gasto una vez que se incorpore más gente.

En este aspecto, los paguiteros pro sin preocupaciones son los que no tienen nada , pero tienen vivienda familiar sin estar a su nombre, y IMV , ayudas, bonos electricidad consumo,etc.... y encima cash fresquito en B en casa de chapuzas. Conocí a alguna persona así ,y que encima tenía deudas impagables. Tan feliz. 

Los remeros, lo mires por donde lo mires, estan jodidos. Y es un problema porque a los 50-60 salvo perfiles muy específicos no te quiere nadie en la empresa privada.


----------



## rudeboy (20 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho que hay que tener un soporte. Alquileres, ahorros, otro sueldo en casa…



¿ otro sueldo en casa?
¿Te refieres a que una mujer trabaje para que te puedas rascar los huevos?
Que se levante a las 6 de la mañana y vea como sigues roncando tan ricamente hasta la hora que te sale de la polla ,porque ir a currar es tirar tu valioso tiempo por el retrete?
Una visita por el ático no te vendría mal para no hacernos ilusiones, salvo que como otro sueldo te refieras a la pensión paterna, pero en vez de paguitero de pro estaríamos hablando de parásitos y eso daría para otro hilo.


----------



## McMurphy (20 Nov 2022)

Hoy sale en La Voz de Galicia que en Galicia hay 26.000 personas cobrando esta paga. 

Extrapolando estos datos a toda España me salen 455.000 personas cobrándola, que no es poco.


----------



## samaruc (20 Nov 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> En este aspecto, los paguiteros pro sin preocupaciones son los que no tienen nada , pero tienen vivienda familiar sin estar a su nombre, y IMV , ayudas, bonos electricidad consumo,etc.... y encima cash fresquito en B en casa de chapuzas. Conocí a alguna persona así ,y que encima tenía deudas impagables. *Tan feliz.*



Tanto como tan feliz...

De la gente que conozco que coincide con tu descripción te puedo asegurar que para vivir así (trampeando y dejando a tu paso más pufos que el caballo de Atila) has de ser de una pasta especial y ser muy _vivo_. A partir de ciertas edades ya no es tan atractivo como pudiera parecer cuando uno es más jóven y se encuentra más capacitado para llevar este tipo de vida tan _intensa_. No digamos ponerte en este plan a partir de los cincuenta...


----------



## Autómata (20 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Tanto como tan feliz...
> 
> De la gente que conozco que coincide con tu descripción te puedo asegurar que para vivir así (trampeando y dejando a tu paso más pufos que el caballo de Atila) has de ser de una pasta especial y ser muy _vivo_. A partir de ciertas edades ya no es tan atractivo como pudiera parecer cuando uno es más jóven y se encuentra más capacitado para llevar este tipo de vida tan _intensa_. No digamos ponerte en este plan a partir de los cincuenta...



Tu lo has dicho, para mi que están hechos de una pasta especial. Yo no podría vivir tranquilo, pero hay gente que tiene una capacidad especial para evadirse de los problemas y que todo se la sople, además de tener cara de cemento. Encima de alguna manera en este sistema se suelen salir con la suya.


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2022)

hermes71 dijo:


> Tenéis una manía con el PER y no sabéis lo que es, una cosa es lo que hay en Andalucia y Extremadura, que es la renta agraria, que sustituyo al antiguo subsidio agrario y otra el PER, el PER son dineros que da el Sepe a los ayuntamientos para ciertas obras, tiene que cubrir unos requisitos y ser trabajador del campo, al menos en los peones, te avisan por 15 días y se cobra bien, porque vas con todos tus derechos, normalmente te avisan una vez al año porque va rotando entre todos los parados.



Si, esos requisitos en los que el capataz te firmaba las peonadas sin haberlas hecho a cambio de pasta... Per, renta agraria... Da lo mismo. Muchos se han jubilado trabajando unos pocos meses al año y luego la ayudita. La media de años cotizados por jubilado en las sitios del Per y demás debe ser un cachondeo. Por algo no se iban de allí teniendo un paro de cojones desde hace 3 décadas mínimo, porque viven de puta madre con sus paguitas.


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho, para mi que están hechos de una pasta especial. Yo no podría vivir tranquilo, pero hay gente que tiene una capacidad especial para evadirse de los problemas y que todo se la sople, además de tener cara de cemento. Encima de alguna manera en este sistema se suelen salir con la suya.



A esos les das un trabajo de 1500 euros y no lo quieren. Y es normal.


----------



## McMurphy (20 Nov 2022)

Hablais que 480 euros mensuales son una miseria. Hay que decir que en España hay cientos de miles de personas que le quitas del sueldo la cuota de la hipoteca o el alquiler y les queda esto para todo el mes, o menos.


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Hablais que 480 euros mensuales son una miseria. Hay que decir que en España hay cientos de miles de personas que le quitas del sueldo la cuota de la hipoteca o el alquiler y les queda esto para todo el mes, o menos.



Si, pero 480 euros si tienes pagado piso. Es una ayuda que si acaso vale en un pueblo donde no hay nada para gastar y los impuestos son bajos. Es la única forma de vivir con eso.


----------



## rudeboy (20 Nov 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Hablais que 480 euros mensuales son una miseria. Hay que decir que en España hay cientos de miles de personas que le quitas del sueldo la cuota de la hipoteca o el alquiler y les queda esto para todo el mes, o menos.



Eso puede que suceda en hipotecas firmadas hasta el estallido de la burbuja ,desde entonces los bancos se han cuidado mucho de a quien le prestaban dinero ,ahora bien esas situaciones tienen trampa y podrían titular otro hilo con el siguiente encabezamiento; 
"Como vivir de mis padres hasta que pueda vivir de mis hijos "


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Nov 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro es que quieren que te descapitalices. Si tienes ahorros no te lo darán hasta que los gastes, idem fondos y acciones, si tienes viviendas, tampoco, incluso con la vivienda habitual buscarán que hagas hipoteca inversa para que se la lleven los bancos. Si la normativa no está ya, la modificarán para reducir el gasto una vez que se incorpore más gente.
> 
> En este aspecto, los paguiteros pro sin preocupaciones son los que no tienen nada , pero tienen vivienda familiar sin estar a su nombre, y IMV , ayudas, bonos electricidad consumo,etc.... y encima cash fresquito en B en casa de chapuzas. Conocí a alguna persona así ,y que encima tenía deudas impagables. Tan feliz.
> 
> Los remeros, lo mires por donde lo mires, estan jodidos. Y es un problema porque a los 50-60 salvo perfiles muy específicos no te quiere nadie en la empresa privada.



A mi me lo han dado teniendo ahorros invertidos en fondos de inversión


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2022)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Sin esos soportes es imposible, hacerlo. Y tal como esta la vida ahora imposible.......antes años atras 600 era un sueldo, ahora via inflacion olvidate.
> 
> Minimo necesitas 1000€ para vivir y con el techo pagado, a fecha de hoy.
> 
> ...



Que gran verdad. Así es.


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> ¿ otro sueldo en casa?
> ¿Te refieres a que una mujer trabaje para que te puedas rascar los huevos?
> Que se levante a las 6 de la mañana y vea como sigues roncando tan ricamente hasta la hora que te sale de la polla ,porque ir a currar es tirar tu valioso tiempo por el retrete?
> Una visita por el ático no te vendría mal para no hacernos ilusiones, salvo que como otro sueldo te refieras a la pensión paterna, pero en vez de paguitero de pro estaríamos hablando de parásitos y eso daría para otro hilo.



Tú que tienes? 15 años???


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Hablais que 480 euros mensuales son una miseria. Hay que decir que en España hay cientos de miles de personas que le quitas del sueldo la cuota de la hipoteca o el alquiler y les queda esto para todo el mes, o menos.



Así es. Hay muchos trabajos mileuristas que descuentas desplazamiento, a veces comer fuera, ropa … y a ver lo que te queda.


----------



## Bizarroff (20 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Así es. Hay muchos trabajos mileuristas que descuentas desplazamiento, a veces comer fuera, ropa … y a ver lo que te queda.



En muchos casos una auténtica miseria, básicamente se trabaja para subsistir. Nunca en la historia reciente ha habido tanto trabajador que a la vez sea pobre rozando la miseria.

La situación de trincar el subsidio de 52 años, aguantar así hasta la jubilación y a la vez vivir dignamente no es algo al alcance de todo el mundo. Requiere cierta manera de ver la vida y haberlo planificado desde hace años.

Aquí hay gente que lo ve imposible. Para mi lo que veo imposible es estar trabajando hasta los 67 años, me parece una aberración, lo mismo que depender únicamente de una nómina. Y pagar impuestos por trabajar en forma de IRPF, es la aberración final.

Igual que una mesa se sustenta sobre cuatro patas, los ingresos económicos de un individuo también tendrían que estar diversificados. Y con un paguitero pro lo mismo, esos 463€ + cotización a la SS por 1458€ que te proporciona la paguita de +52 debería añadirle otros ingresos.

Yo lo tengo claro, soy una persona austera que no tengo coche ni necesida de tenerlo, la vivienda en propiedad, sin hijos, sin créditos ni hipoteca, con un buen patrimonio en fondos de inversión, un plan de pensiones con una cifra importante (rescatable vía paro de larga duración), propiedades que puedo alquilar sin contrato y sin problemas (garajes, trastero) y extrema facilidad además de contactos para hacer trabajos en B. Lo que no tiene sentido alguno es que a los 52 años tenga que seguir remando 15 años más por una nómina. Y si mi aburro y quiero volver a la galera, trabajo de lo mío no falta incluso pudiendo volver a trabajar a media jornada, que no todo es blanco o negro.


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2022)

El fin de los 33 días por año trabajado: España se enfrenta a indemnizaciones por despido a la carta


Si el Comité Europeo de Derechos Sociales emite una resolución favorable ante la reclamación de UGT por el coste del despido en España, esto forzará una modificación de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pepitoacojonado (21 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> El fin de los 33 días por año trabajado: España se enfrenta a indemnizaciones por despido a la carta
> 
> 
> Si el Comité Europeo de Derechos Sociales emite una resolución favorable ante la reclamación de UGT por el coste del despido en España, esto forzará una modificación de la...
> ...



Esperemos que no adopten la postura del despido libre...

Ya lo bajaron de 45 dias a 33 dias....si no mal recuerdo.

Que tiempos aquellos de 45 dias por año trabajado, e idenminizaciones superiores a los 2 años.....

Esta claro que vamos de mal a peor.....


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2022)

Así puedes jubilarte de forma anticipada tras un subsidio para mayores de 52 años: así es la pensión que te queda


Más de 691.000 personas perciben un subsidio por desempleo en nuestro país, de acuerdo con los datos del Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social. Uno de los grupos destacados dentro de todos estos beneficiarios es el que cobra el subsidio para mayores de 52 años, una de las situaciones desde las...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Nov 2022)

no hay más que vagos y maleantes


----------



## sada (24 Nov 2022)

Estas son las novedades que el SEPE incluirá para el próximo 2023


A partir del próximo año en el sexto mes los desempleados cobrarán un 60% de la base reguladora y no un 50% como está establecido actualmente




www.salamanca24horas.com




*A partir del próximo año en el sexto mes los desempleados cobrarán un 60% de la base reguladora y no un 50% como está establecido actualmente

Actualmente las prestaciones corresponden a los 579,02 euros mensuales, por lo que esta subida podría notarse en las cuantías máximas y mínimas de paro y en los subsidios por desempleo, que pasarán a tener un pago mensual fijo de 480 euros al mes a partir de 2023. *


----------



## sopelmar (24 Nov 2022)

Meloni en italia pretende bajar el subsideo, creo que reducirlo en meses eso para 2023 pero para 2024 habla de cargarselo, vamos que todo dios a trabajar cotizando o en negro pero a currar


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Meloni en italia pretende bajar el subsideo, creo que reducirlo en meses eso para 2023 pero para 2024 habla de cargarselo, vamos que todo dios a trabajar cotizando o en negro pero a currar



por eso iba a votar a VOX pero esta me ha quitado la idea


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

¿Qué día pagan los bancos el subsidio para mayores de 52 años en diciembre de 2022?


El SEPE avanza el día de pago de los bancos del subsidio para mayores de 52 años en el mes de diciembre de 2022




www.tododisca.com


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Hoy sale en La Voz de Galicia que en Galicia hay 26.000 personas cobrando esta paga.
> 
> Extrapolando estos datos a toda España me salen 455.000 personas cobrándola, que no es poco.



Y más que habrá. Solo hay que ver las ofertas de empleo y la edad qué solicitan.


----------



## trjegul (7 Dic 2022)

duda/pregunta para los que sepan mas, problemas por mudarte cobrando esta paga? irte de la "ciudad" a la casa del pueblo en otra provincia/comunidad?


----------



## estroboscopico (7 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver, 500€ es +/- la renta vital o la paga para mayores de 52 no es vida y para entender eso, solo hay que hacer unos cálculos muy simples.

Suponiendo que se tenga la casa pagada o que se haya heredado de los padres fallecidos, nos encontramos con que solo entre luz, agua, IVI, comunidad, teléfono, seguro de la casa e internet, la broma se va entorno a los 250€/mes +/-, si prorrateamos los 500, es decir, si metemos las dos pagas extras, esos 500€, se nos quedan en unos 580€+/3. Pues ya está, te queda para vivir 333€/mes sin pagas extras. Solo en comer por poco que comas se te van a ir mínimo 200€/mes y ahora apáñate con 133€ para productos de aseo, ocio, ropa, algún gasto extra, como que la lavadora se ha roto o que tienes que ir al dentista.

En fin, eso es vida de protomendigo, si queréis eso para el resto de lo que os quede de vida, pues muy bien, pero eso parece más una condena y ojo, hablo de el supuesto de tener casa propia o heredada, que eso es mucho suponer con cincuenta y tantos años.

Esas pagas son literalmente lo mínimo para que no te mueras de hambre, que eso le da igual al estado, lo que no le da igual al estado es tener a millones por ahí, teniendo que delinquir o liándola parda cuando protesten, porque estamos hablando de muchos cientos de miles o algún millón y que nada tienen que perder, por eso dan paguitas que no dan más que para eso, mantener a la gente en mínimos para que no se desesperen demasiado.


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Vamos a ver 500€ que es +/- la renta vital o la paga para mayores de 52 no es vida y para entender eso, solo hay que hacer unos cálculos muy simples
> 
> Suponiendo que se tenga la casa pagada o que se haya heredado de los padres fallecidos, nos encontramos con que solo entre luz, agua, IVI, comunidad, teléfono, seguro de la casa e internet, la broma se va entorno a los 250€/mes +/-, si prorrateamos los 500, es decir, si metemos las dos pagas extras, esos 500€, se nos quedan en unos 580€+/3. Pues ya está, te queda para vivir 333€/mes sin pagas extras. Solo en comer por poco que comas se te van a ir mínimo 200€/mes y ahora apáñate con 133€ para productos de aseo, ocio, ropa, algún gasto extra, como que la lavadora se ha roto o que tienes que ir al dentista.
> 
> En fin, eso es vida de protomendigo, si queréis eso para el resto de lo que os quede de vida, pues muy bien, pero eso parece más una condena y ojo, hablo de el supuesto de tener casa propia o heredada, que eso es mucho suponer con cincuenta y tantos años.



Ya se ha comentado hasta la saciedad que tienes que haber hecho los deberes antes y reunir unas características. Y no todo el mundo las cumple.
En mi caso llevo años preparándome porque sabía desde siempre que si trabajas en la privada llegará un día que no currarás. Así de simple.
Como? pues invirtiendo y ahorrando.


----------



## sada (9 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esta paga son 463€, que en 2023 sube a 480€. No tiene pagas extras.
> 
> No solo son los 463€ que te llueven todos los meses, es cotizar para la jubilación por 1458€ euros mensuales, que en caso de no necesitar trabajar pero querer seguir cotizando te ahorras pagar el convenio especial de la seguridad social, que para esta cantidad son casi 400€ lo que cuesta suscribirlo.
> 
> ...



Así es. Yo llevo años preparándome para este momento. Si trabajas en la privada ya sabes que si te vas al paro luego es muy difícil currar que no sea mierda o exclavitud


----------



## trjegul (14 Dic 2022)

Parace que existe una opción mas, paga de los 52 compatible con un contrato fijo discontinuo, que ultimamente estos contratos son de chiste, el otro vi uno que ofrecian un fijo discontinuo de 3 meses...









Acceso de los fijos discontinuos al subsidio de mayores de 52 años


Desde el 2 de marzo de 2022, los fijos discontinuos pueden acceder al subsidio de mayores de 52 años en las mismas condiciones que el resto de trabajadores del Régimen General.



loentiendo.com


----------



## SangreNueva (14 Dic 2022)

Buenas, 
Tengo entendido que no miran los ingresos familiares, y tal, pero alguien de mi familia intentó pedirla y le dijeron que la nómina del marido se pasa de la cuota. 
Eso es cierto?
Es que la información que he consultado no pone eso en ningún lado. 
Quedo a la espera. 
Gracias.


----------



## Lovecraf (14 Dic 2022)

SangreNueva dijo:


> Buenas,
> Tengo entendido que no miran los ingresos familiares, y tal, pero alguien de mi familia intentó pedirla y le dijeron que la nómina del marido se pasa de la cuota.
> Eso es cierto?
> Es que la información que he consultado no pone eso en ningún lado.
> ...



No la miran. Porque no cuentan los ingresos familiares. Te lo digo porque yo la cobro. Así de claro.


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2022)

SangreNueva dijo:


> Buenas,
> Tengo entendido que no miran los ingresos familiares, y tal, pero alguien de mi familia intentó pedirla y le dijeron que la nómina del marido se pasa de la cuota.
> Eso es cierto?
> Es que la información que he consultado no pone eso en ningún lado.
> ...



no, solo tus ingresos. Con el pp era así, computaba la renta familiar pero eso lo cambió este gobierno. has de presentar tu declaración de la renta una vez al año.


----------



## SangreNueva (14 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> No la miran. Porque no cuentan los ingresos familiares. Te lo digo porque yo la cobro. Así de claro.



Vale. Es que la liarion en el SEPE, o no se enteró.
Pero acabo de ver que no tiene 15 cotizados, así que jodido.
En la de ingreso mínimo vital miran patrimonio e ingresos del marido? Es que quizás le miraron esa, o algo.
Gracias.


sada dijo:


> no, solo tus ingresos. Con el pp era así, computaba la renta familiar pero eso lo cambió este gobierno. has de presentar tu declaración de la renta una vez al año.



Sí, en esta web lo vuelven a aclarar.


https://www.jubilaciondefuturo.es/es/blog/el-subsidio-de-desempleo-para-mayores-de-55-anos-solo-dependera-de-las-propias-rentas-del-solicitante.html


Le hice una pregunta al usuario anterior, pero si me ayudas tú, lo mismo es.
Muchísimas gracias, de verdad.


----------



## sada (15 Dic 2022)

SangreNueva dijo:


> Vale. Es que la liarion en el SEPE, o no se enteró.
> Pero acabo de ver que no tiene 15 cotizados, así que jodido.
> En la de ingreso mínimo vital miran patrimonio e ingresos del marido? Es que quizás le miraron esa, o algo.
> Gracias.
> ...



En la del ingreso mínimo vital creo que sí que miran la renta familiar. 
Para la de mayor de 52 aquí te dejo el propio enlace del SEPE. 





Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es




RequisitosDuración y cuantíaDocumentación necesariaCuándo, dónde y cómo lo tramito 

*Ingreso Mínimo Vital * No lo lleva el SEPE, es cosa de la S.S. 
Info aquí:





Ingreso Mínimo Vital


El Ingreso Mínimo Vital es una prestación dirigida a prevenir el riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social de las personas que viven solas o están integradas en una unidad de convivencia y carecen de recursos económicos básicos para cubrir sus necesidades básicas.




imv.seg-social.es


----------



## SangreNueva (15 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> En la del ingreso mínimo vital creo que sí que miran la renta familiar.
> Para la de mayor de 52 aquí te dejo el propio enlace del SEPE.
> 
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, de verdad.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (5 Ene 2023)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Estoy en la misma texitura....me faltan unos dias para los 49 años 1/2.
> 
> Voy intentando atar etapas:
> 
> ...




Más cerca del Punto 2) y en parte me alegro. Las cosas se están poniendo muy complicadas.....cada vez mas stress, mas sobrecargado y mas ansiedad ...me esta afectando la SALUD. No creo que pase de este año. La fecha no lo se, pero me da la sensación que me cambian de puesto de trabajo ó voy a la calle.

Solo espero que los ahorros lleguen hasta la fecha de la jubilación junto a los 480 euros. Eso si ya me puedo olvidar de ciertas cosas...y llevar una vida algo austera.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (Jueves a la(s) 8:27 PM)

Estos son los cambios en el subsidio de mayores de 52 años para este 2023


La ayuda para desempleados mayores de 52 años se revaloriza este año en función del IPREM, por lo que la nueva cuantía aumentará en casi 20 euros al mes con respecto al año pasado.




www.lainformacion.com





No se como interpretar el parrafo siguiente; del anterior articulo

*Nueva cuantía del subsidio de 52 años para 2023*
La cuantía mensual del subsidio por desempleo es igual al 80% del indicador público de renta de efectos múltiples (IPREM). Por lo tanto, tras la revalorización del Indicador Público de Rentas de Efectos Múltiples es un índice que utiliza el Gobierno como referencia para la concesión de ayudas o subvenciones. Por lo que en 2023 la cuantía para el subsidio para *el subsidio para mayores de 52 años es de 480 euros al mes*. 


Para personas físicas con *hasta 27.000 euros de renta anual* en 2022 y que tuvieran un *patrimonio inferior a 75.000 euros *anuales a 31 de diciembre de este año.
Los beneficiarios deberán haber realizado durante 2022 *una actividad por cuenta propia o ajena*, por la cual estén dados de alta en el régimen correspondiente de la Seguridad Social o mutualidad, o haber sido beneficiarios de la prestación o subsidio por desempleo, además de que deben tener la residencia habitual en España.


Haber si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz a esto.


----------



## Bizarroff (Jueves a la(s) 8:52 PM)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Estos son los cambios en el subsidio de mayores de 52 años para este 2023
> 
> 
> La ayuda para desempleados mayores de 52 años se revaloriza este año en función del IPREM, por lo que la nueva cuantía aumentará en casi 20 euros al mes con respecto al año pasado.
> ...



Ahórrate leer las chorradas que pone el becario de turno de ladesinformacion.com (que igual te escribe un artículo de subsidios que el horóscopo semanal) y acude siempre a la fuente oficial:

Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal

No pone absolutamente nada de eso. Sospechosamente, esos requisitos que pone ese panfleto son idénticos a los requisitos para cobrar el cheque de 200€ para familias vulnerables que se puede pedir a partir del 15 de febrero... para que veas el nivel.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (Viernes a la(s) 11:44 AM)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ahórrate leer las chorradas que pone el becario de turno de ladesinformacion.com (que igual te escribe un artículo de subsidios que el horóscopo semanal) y acude siempre a la fuente oficial:
> 
> Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal
> 
> No pone absolutamente nada de eso. Sospechosamente, esos requisitos que pone ese panfleto son idénticos a los requisitos para cobrar el cheque de 200€ para familias vulnerables que se puede pedir a partir del 15 de febrero... para que veas el nivel.



ok gracias.


----------



## silverwindow (Viernes a la(s) 11:49 AM)

Con 400 de paguit apenas comes,eso teniendo vivienda pagada.


----------



## Scarjetas (Viernes a la(s) 11:54 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> 452,91€ al mes a cambio de que no rompas nada durante los 20 años que te quedan de vida.
> Hacemos buen negocio contigo.



Que negocio, a veces se te va la olla, mejor eso a nada como había antes que recuerdo de chaval muchos se suicidaban porque no había nada de nada, ni pagas, ni negociación con bancos para la hipoteca, nada!!!! mucha gente se suicidó porque perdió el trabajo con +40 en los 80/90 porque no había nada. Y ahora vosotros hablando de jilipolleces sin tener ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## DEREC (Viernes a la(s) 11:55 AM)

sada dijo:


> no, solo tus ingresos. Con el pp era así, computaba la renta familiar pero eso lo cambió este gobierno. has de presentar tu declaración de la renta una vez al año.



Me estas diciendo que cualquiera que este casado puede acceder a esta paguita mientras su pareja puede estar cobrando un buen sueldo?

No se a que esperan todas la a amas de casa de españa a ir a pedirla. Dinero gratis.


----------



## dragon33 (Viernes a la(s) 11:58 AM)

400 euros no es para tirar cohetes, a no ser que seas LOBO ESTEPARIO. Lo que no me queda claro es eso de que cotizas hasta la jubilación real como si ganases 1200 EU, ¿entonces a los 67 pasas a cobrar 1200 EU?.


----------



## Tonimn (Viernes a la(s) 12:01 PM)

Pues yo con discapacidad creo que para los 52 tendría que tener cotizados la mitad...
Aunque bueno, a los que nos encantan nuestros trabajos...


----------



## sada (Viernes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

DEREC dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que cualquiera que este casado puede acceder a esta paguita mientras su pareja puede estar cobrando un buen sueldo?
> 
> No se a que esperan todas la a amas de casa de españa a ir a pedirla. Dinero gratis.



No, no es así. Hay que cumplir varios requisitos ente ellos haber cotizado 15 años, entre otros varios.


----------



## El Tirador (Viernes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Que negocio, a veces se te va la olla, mejor eso a nada como había antes que recuerdo de chaval muchos se suicidaban porque no había nada de nada, ni pagas, ni negociación con bancos para la hipoteca, nada!!!! mucha gente se suicidó porque perdió el trabajo con +40 en los 80/90 porque no había nada. Y ahora vosotros hablando de jilipolleces sin tener ni puta idea de nada.



Hola pero yo por lo que tengo entendido puedes solicitar una parte proporcional de la Renta Básica de Inserción más o menos te pagan unos 800 € así a bote pronto..Y razón llevas


----------



## pepitoacojonado (Viernes a la(s) 3:00 PM)

silverwindow dijo:


> Con 400 de paguit apenas comes,eso teniendo vivienda pagada.



Está claro que con eso no vives.....ni de COÑA.

Pero si tienes ahorros y rendimientos pasivos (vía alquiler/inversión) que no superen los 750 € al mes; para una persona sola, siendo más o menos austero, puede sobrevivir. Si a eso le añades algo más en B mejor todavía; (sin deslomarte, tomándotelo con calma vía hobby).

A partir de los 50 como te quedes en paro ó eres muy bueno en algo y estas demandado como profesional de un sector muy especifico....ó ándate listo como no tengas un plan B.

Luego esta otra, como te guste tu trabajo perfecto, pero como no....mal asunto, y si además te afecte la SALUD...es el ACABOSSSE...y esto es quizás la parte más JODIDA y muy JODIDA.

Si a eso le añadimos que la pirámide demográfica está totalmente invertida.....lo de la jubilación a los 65-67; tomando como símil el burro que sigue la zanahoria; para cobrar lo máximo posible de pensión.....lo llevamos claro. Lo de las pensiones de hoy en día en un futuro no muy lejano es una quimera; y una verdadera bomba que se pasan unos a otros; de manera política; que el día de mañana va a explotar...porque no habrá pensiones como las conocemos hoy en día......como mucho te cubrirán los gastos mínimos y necesarios (Comunidad+Agua+Luz+Calefacion+Comida justa+pequeño mínimo para gastos imprevistos) .....pero lo como las de ahora ni de coña.

Haceros también la idea con qué objeto se ha aprobado la ley de la Eutanasia....ahora es para casos límites....pero con el tiempo la podrás pedir libremente con tal que superes una edad y estés cansado de vivir...No quieren una sociedad envejecida que esté dando problemas con el gasto de jubilaciones y de sanidad que con lleva, y eso teniendo en cuenta el párrafo anterior de pirámide demográfica

Y por último anda que no hay gente que si 35 y 40, o cuarenta y tantos años cotizados y algunos antes de jubilarse o a puntito de ello....para acabar en horizontal; sin poder haber disfrutado un mínimo (Yo he conocido casos cercanos y no tan cercanos).

Así que visto lo visto, cuanto antes, mejor. Yo sinceramente viendo los párrafos citados arriba por mi; alguno de ellos muy cercanos a mi persona, creo que si me despidieran entre los 50 y 55 me harían un favor.....No creo que mi esperanza de vida vaya más de los 70 o poco más, así que un mínimo de disfrute si pido, teniendo ese plan B; Y queriendo seguir una vida más o menos tranquila, sin lujos, ni derroches.


----------



## ferro a fondo (Viernes a la(s) 3:31 PM)

DEREC dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que cualquiera que este casado puede acceder a esta paguita mientras su pareja puede estar cobrando un buen sueldo?
> 
> No se a que esperan todas la a amas de casa de españa a ir a pedirla. Dinero gratis.



No es tan sencillo.
Hay que tener mínimo 15 años cotizados
, de los cuales al menos 6 para la prestación de desempleo, entre otras cosas.


----------

